# So what did you do today?



## fearofpavement (Nov 8, 2014)

I didn't start a chainsaw today. I was working on paperwork all morning and into the early afternoon. Then I went to the shop and spun up five 20" chains and two 24" chains. Put one of the chains and a new bar on an MS310 and took some pics of it. I am going to post it on CL later this evening. I was working on a 1990 Ford one ton van that hasn't run for years. Been chasing down problems one at a time. It doesn't seem to "spark" until I stop cranking it. (ie, when I let off the key, then it fires) I have run into this problem in the past but it has been so many years I can't remember what the issue is. Rats!
Anyway, I should head out to the deer stand to work on filling the freezer but I'm feeling a bit lazy...
What did you guys do?
Edit: Still don't have the van running but I do have spark now after changing both the ignition module and pick up coil. Now chasing an inop fuel pump, grrr.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 8, 2014)

Listened to the Click and Clack memorial show, boxed up an Echo 8000 to be mailed Monday, did some dishes and blew and mulched leaves. At the mall with my daughter now.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 8, 2014)

Stuck at home with 6 yo twins who just happen to have a nasty stomach virus


----------



## Axfarmer (Nov 8, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I didn't start a chainsaw today. I was working on paperwork all morning and into the early afternoon. Then I went to the shop and spun up five 20" chains and two 24" chains. Put one of the chains and a new bar on an MS310 and took some pics of it. I am going to post it on CL later this evening. I was working on a 1990 Dodge one ton van that hasn't run for years. Been chasing down problems one at a time. It doesn't seem to "spark" until I stop cranking it. (ie, when I let off the key, then it fires) I have run into this problem in the past but it has been so many years I can't remember what the issue is. Rats!
> Anyway, I should head out to the deer stand to work on filling the freezer but I'm feeling a bit lazy...
> What did you guys do?


Check the ballast resistor if equipped with one.it seems you lose power to the coil in crank mode only which is considered the bypass circuit on Chryslers.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 8, 2014)

I put a wrap handle on a 440 that i waited for 6 weeks for...now im playin mike tysons punchout for my 1984 nntendo..fun


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 8, 2014)

Working on the house extension and a crappy Sears/Poulon 54cc plain bore


----------



## computeruser (Nov 8, 2014)

Cleared more buckthorn from the parks here in town. Ran some errands. Lunch with my wife. Got some laundry i nthe wash. Now sitting with the dogs by the fireplace reading and snacking on sea salt and molasses popcorn.


----------



## Moparmyway (Nov 8, 2014)

Good for you - you lucky mother-scratcher, i am still outside in the 37 degree temps putting everything away with a flashlight.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 8, 2014)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I put a wrap handle on a 440 that i waited for 6 weeks for...now im playin mike tysons punchout for my 1984 nntendo..fun


I have a bunch of nntendo stuff I need to sell but haven't gotten around to posting them on the bay. Any games you're looking for?


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Nov 8, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I have a bunch of nntendo stuff I need to sell but haven't gotten around to posting them on the bay. Any games you're looking for?



PM me the list mang , i very well could be


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 8, 2014)

br600 on my back this morning and the little wonder push leaf blower in the afternoon.
Then I sat in the treestand till dark doe hunting.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just ran some errands with the wife, had lunch out, and waited in the car while she did some shopping, and got in a nap.

High 70's out, no wind at all, and all in all, a very nice day.

Being retired rules!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 8, 2014)

Picked up a big load about 3/4 of a cord of already cut osage orange/ hedge. Then split and stacked in the basement. It has been cut for a long year and half. Most of it had to be split.


----------



## SS Sniper (Nov 8, 2014)

Hauled rocks


----------



## rwoods (Nov 8, 2014)

Since I am barred from chainsawing, I slept in, made some sausage based chili, stacked a little wood, took my m-i-l a small load of wood, replenished the dog food & cat food, and spend too much time on AS. Ron


----------



## sunfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Cut a cord of dead Oak...


----------



## zogger (Nov 8, 2014)

Road trip...went to go investigate something that is lime green and black..pics tomorrow..oh ya, it says 8500 on the side


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 8, 2014)

Worked, which is pretty cool, I use my OT cash towards my hobbies.


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 8, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Listened to the Click and Clack memorial show, boxed up an Echo 8000 to be mailed Monday, did some dishes and blew and mulched leaves. At the mall with my daughter now.


Hey I know where that 8000 is going.....

I did a work swap with a buddy, I fix his house he fixes my truck. So I redid all the flashing on his limestone chimney and he discovered I needed a whole new ring and pinion, pinion nut, and rear brakes!

Aka I spent a bunch of money on parts and considered swearing off general motors.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 8, 2014)

I had to work all day, which isn't unusual. May get to buck some bigger stuff tomorrow for a guy preparing a site for a cabin.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 8, 2014)

zogger said:


> Road trip...went to go investigate something that is lime green and black..pics tomorrow..oh ya, it says 8500 on the side



The one I posted about? If so, glad you got it.


----------



## zogger (Nov 8, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> The one I posted about? If so, glad you got it.



didn't see your post, where is it?

Most likely it is, your x-y. when I saw it the ad was old, went rats, I know who got it already.... later thought what the heck, I'll try... called up, still available, but no swaps just cash...Ok. He said several calls so far but no takers. Then he surprised me and made a lowball offer, cash right now. I go..I'll have to trade something off first to get the cash because I'm busted right now.. So, a phone call to a friend later and I got it, called him back, said on my way, went and grabbed it. Was gonna take it as a non runner needing work, dumped out the old mix, new mix added, a few stout yanks later, kapow! rumble pop rumble pop rumble pop. Basically, a cord a year fireplace wood since new was the story...not mint, but near minty

Nice gent, he does old muscle cars full show quality restos. I'll do some pics tomorrow.


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 8, 2014)

I got the call... another apple orchard pushed over awaiting firewood guys. Took the 435 & 357 to investigate. Started sawin' up the first tree and found a little piece of metal wire, twice. FRICK!!!! Finished up that tree and switched saws to move to the next one. Limbing out these trees while pushed over is a tight affair. Not much room to move around. No big deal, I've done it many times... went to cut off a wrist size limb pointing toward the ground and yahtzee, another piece of metal wire. 
Packed everything up and left pissed. Didn't even load one piece.


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Started a fire in the fireplace this morning. Had to work all day after that. Can't wait to try out my new 28" ES Light bar. 





That's gonna have to wait a week though. The bucks are getting fired up here!


Warpig6


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 8, 2014)

Hauled some crane booms to Lackland afb.





Then i was on my way to get my mountain bike back from the shop when my hub assembly went out on the interstate. Nursed it home and got a new hub on the way. 

Got some nice sirloins and put them on the grill and heated vegetables up. Then my beautiful woman came home. Now im on the couch watching kingpin.


----------



## Matt81 (Nov 8, 2014)

Just spent 9 hours straight with only a few quick drink breaks, in the bucket with a small cherry picker doing some tree work here at home. Was working flat out trying to get as much done it the day as i could. Seems that keeping stuff tidy at home always gets left until last. I'm completely buggered and am having a rest today. I love this machine. Nifty 150T with the traction drive to move the machine around without needing to put it back onto the ute. I want one! Just need a spare $50,000. Then i need to tidy up all the stuff i cut and get it sorted for chipping. Tomorrow I'll get back to fixing my other car which i started working on last week. 

There's a big mountain bike race in my town today. I was supposed to be in it, but not real keen to do 100 km's on a bike when i feel like i have been hit by a bus. Went well last year so a bit disappointed i wasn't there this year. Might go for a small 20 km ride later tonight if i feel a bit better than i do right now!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 8, 2014)

What do you ride matt? Heres my trek fuel carbon 9. Just put renthal fat bars on her and a new rear derailleur.


----------



## zogger (Nov 8, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> I got the call... another apple orchard pushed over awaiting firewood guys. Took the 435 & 357 to investigate. Started sawin' up the first tree and found a little piece of metal wire, twice. FRICK!!!! Finished up that tree and switched saws to move to the next one. Limbing out these trees while pushed over is a tight affair. Not much room to move around. No big deal, I've done it many times... went to cut off a wrist size limb pointing toward the ground and yahtzee, another piece of metal wire.
> Packed everything up and left pissed. Didn't even load one piece.



Well, that sucks and is too bad. Growing up all we burned in the fireplace was apple and cherry wood, it's great stuff.


----------



## Matt81 (Nov 8, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> What do you ride matt? Heres my trek fuel carbon 9. Just put renthal fat bars on her and a new rear derailleur.



The trek fuel sure is a nice bike! XT shadow rear derailleur just like mine. I have fat bars also but mine are FSA's, fit my hands much better and dont end up with sore forearms after long rides. I currently have a Charge Duster CrMo steel hardtail that i built last year. I sold my GT Avalanche to my brother as he outgrew his Cannondale.

I am currently building up a brand new 2006 Norco EXC 1.0 FS Dual suspension frame with all high spec stuff, Rock Shox Recon Race, Shimano XT or better components and Mavic Crossmax wheel set (also 2006 models and brand new!) It will be my new off road race bike.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 8, 2014)

Today was a very busy day.


Made threaded "bushings" to mount my new degree wheel on a 1/2" keyless chuck, as well both of my Stihl flywheel pullers.
Ported and modded a 390XP.
Modded two new MS201Ts.
Unboxed and checked out some 372XP parts I bought.
Pulled the jug off a straight gassed 385XP
Just got back from a late steak dinner with my wife.
I'm tired!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 8, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## Hinerman (Nov 8, 2014)

1) Picked up RV from getting winterized
2) Picked up milk on the way home
3) Took boys to woodlot. They stacked a cord. I split a cord or less.
4) Took boys to eat hotdogs for lunch with my mom.
5) Back to woodlot and cut up some oak limbs and stacked more wood.
6) Went home, put splitter in garage.
7) Went to neighbors house to cut up a limb for him (5 minute job). Hit metal on the last cut with a chain only sharpened once. Grrrrrrr...
8) Took boys to go see "Big Hero 6" and ate lots of popcorn. Not a bad animated flick.
9) Met wife at mall and bought boys jeans
10) Came home and started watching UFC and ate PB&J.
11) Now I am here waiting for boys to go to bed so I can finish watching UFC. I likes me some MMA.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Nov 8, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Stuck at home with 6 yo twins who just happen to have a nasty stomach virus


Is there still a dislike button?


----------



## redtractor (Nov 8, 2014)

MGoBlue said:


> I got the call... another apple orchard pushed over awaiting firewood guys. Took the 435 & 357 to investigate. Started sawin' up the first tree and found a little piece of metal wire, twice. FRICK!!!! Finished up that tree and switched saws to move to the next one. Limbing out these trees while pushed over is a tight affair. Not much room to move around. No big deal, I've done it many times... went to cut off a wrist size limb pointing toward the ground and yahtzee, another piece of metal wire.



I was cutting dry apple stumps. Top notch BTU's & the wife loves the smell when burning. The wire you're hitting was from early training of the branches. Stiff wire/small rod is used to prop the branch to a more horizontal position to encourage fruiting.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 9, 2014)

Overcast and the spring tides so i didn't go fishing.
I took the Mastermind 361, stripped it down and cleaned the crud/flung poo from sitting under the chimps bench out. Then replaced intake, impulse line and AV rubber.
Cranked and cut a few cookies then put the Granburg over the chain and rakers. The saw is ready to work.

Checked out a plastic carb on a free lawnmower, diaphram is bad so need parts.

Grilled some beef and ate.
I then came over to the confuzzer and the monitor would not come on. It is only 11yrs old, cheap junk!!!
I called my packrat buddy, he had a monitor of his daughters who is away at school. Had to dig around to find it but i now have a working screen that is 3" larger.

No blood spilled, money spent, or destroyed property today!


----------



## mt.stalker (Nov 9, 2014)

friday , worked a 16hr shift , today worked on pool table , put a grill guard on my new Silverado , and installed a Monroe Quick lift to same . Now I'm spent ........


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 9, 2014)

Drove a locomotive around for a spell, then cut a pile of wood with the 385.


----------



## SPH (Nov 9, 2014)

Tried out my new (older than me) 070 for the first time. Jeebus, turns out the av mounts on new saws really are doing something.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 9, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> Drove a locomotive around for a spell


Work or pleasure?


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 9, 2014)

OP,

one easy thing to check on that old Dodge,

Put a known good battery in it, one that shows at least 12.6 volts or higher.

And check the voltage drop while cranking, if it drops too much below 12 V, no bueno.


----------



## dolmarfan (Nov 9, 2014)

I finished clean-up my dolmar.Looking on the net for a snowblower.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 9, 2014)

Saturday,

went to work for 5 hours, got home and mowed the yard (last time this year hopefully)

Today I think I will get out the sprayer and hit it with 2-4-D (wind permitting)

Friday little Bro' came over and we (over) loaded his 3/4 ton and trailer with some beautiful barkless White Ash.

2 60cc saws and his 116si was just running out O' gas on his last cut, my 359 still had a little left.

One tank each, not bad for nearly three ton O' wood eh?


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 9, 2014)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Work or pleasure?



Work.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 9, 2014)

I split a bunch of wood yesterday after not being used to as much exercise, today I'm resting my aching muscles(fat, actually) and waiting for the football game to start. Colts got a bye this week but wife and I have adopted the Broncos as our second home team. Tomorrow I'll probably have to find a place for some of the short pieces of wood that wouldn't stack, probably throw it against my shop. Tested a few saws while I had the wood in my yard also.


----------



## Odog (Nov 9, 2014)

Well let's see

1. Went to work and shot 100' of rock on a trench job

2. Picked up my daughters from my dads went and got my 2101 to cut some locust

3. Fought with the ex wife a bit
4. Watched a house burn down while the girls and I cut and loaded a cord of locust
5. Grilled some steak and cooked some rice with cininmon and sugar, (girls' favorite)


----------



## zogger (Nov 9, 2014)

The 8500 I scored yesterday, pics on poulan sticky, some bonus pics as well

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/poulan-thread.98495/page-1684#post-5026255


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 9, 2014)

I put about 3 tanks of gas through my $30 034 super and it worked flawlessly! I cut a bunch of standing dead elm and the first arm load went into the stove! Now for a shower and shave and a nice quiet evening with my beautiful wife!


----------



## sunfish (Nov 9, 2014)

I cut about half a cord of dead, dry, barkless red elem. I love that stuff!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 9, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> The trek fuel sure is a nice bike! XT shadow rear derailleur just like mine. I have fat bars also but mine are FSA's, fit my hands much better and dont end up with sore forearms after long rides. I currently have a Charge Duster CrMo steel hardtail that i built last year. I sold my GT Avalanche to my brother as he outgrew his Cannondale.
> 
> I am currently building up a brand new 2006 Norco EXC 1.0 FS Dual suspension frame with all high spec stuff, Rock Shox Recon Race, Shimano XT or better components and Mavic Crossmax wheel set (also 2006 models and brand new!) It will be my new off road race bike.
> 
> View attachment 378402


Sweet i put a shimano Zee derailleur on. I was going to go with a saint but i have a tendency to rip them off bombing hills. I dont finesse much, i usually ride out of control lmao. Nice bike, im looking at a knolly warden frame right now. Who knows tho, my trek is good enough for me. Before this i had a kona cadabra. 

Anyways back on topic, went to breakfast this morning with the better half. She left for work and i went to a buddies house, we are getting our trucks ready for Moab in May.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 9, 2014)

Today I spent some time with my recent $50 conquest 385XP. I swapped out the drive sprocket and spent a little time piddling around and tuning it. I decided that I like the power of the big saw. Maybe I'll spend the $$ to port it...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 9, 2014)

Today I got this gem up and running and listed in the Tradin' Post. Would be a good loaner for the pesky neighbors and in-laws.


----------



## atlarge54 (Nov 9, 2014)

I brought home a nice Rockwell 11"x? lathe and since there was an old Bridgeport mill, plus the trailer had room it decided to hitch a ride. Boy the old mill sure had the tractor light in the rear during the unloading----even with a lot of the weight removed.

........and I left the camera at home.


----------



## JBA (Nov 9, 2014)

I knocked down a maple for a good friend of mine this afternoon. Before that I cleaned the gutters on a good friends place. 3 story townhouse plus owner that is deathly afraid of heights = "just clean the gutters and I'll pay ya whatever ya want". LOL I asked for 20 bucks and he gave me 100. Said its a small price to pay for not having to climb a ladder himself.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 9, 2014)

not a thing,,, been deafly sick since Friday night


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well today, Sunday, I got in 295 miles on my motorcycle. Weather was perfect, stopped and had lunch while on the road, and returned home feeling much better than I did when I left.

I need to do this more often.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 9, 2014)

o8f150 said:


> not a thing,,, been deafly sick since Friday night


So you are sick and deaf?


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 9, 2014)

2123 said:


> Well today, Sunday, I got in 295 miles on my motorcycle.



Time on two wheels is always goodness.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 9, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> Time on two wheels is always goodness.




Surprisingly enough, more people don't know this.

I feel sad for those that have never thrown a leg over a big road bike, and held on for dear life.

Time on two wheels can cure most anything, if given a chance, and properly administered.


----------



## JBA (Nov 9, 2014)

2123 said:


> Surprisingly enough, more people don't know this.
> 
> I feel sad for those that have never thrown a leg over a big road bike, and held on for dear life.
> 
> Time on two wheels can cure most anything, if given a chance, and properly administered.


What are you riding? Did a 1600 mile four day trip to the the smokies with a couple guys from work. Tail of the Dragon, the Cherohola Skyway, the Moonshiner,and the Blue Ridge Parkway from Maggie Valley to Asheville. Fifth time on this trip but still as exciting as the first time there. Wanna point my Harley out west next.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 9, 2014)

JBA said:


> What are you riding? Did a 1600 mile four day trip to the the smokies with a couple guys from work. Tail of the Dragon, the Cherohola Skyway, the Moonshiner,and the Blue Ridge Parkway from Maggie Valley to Asheville. Fifth time on this trip but still as exciting as the first time there. Wanna point my Harley out west next.




I have a 2003 BMW R1150RT. I sold my 2003 Kawasaki ZRX1200R about 18 months ago. Decided it was time to concentrate on just one bike. Kind of still miss it though................


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 9, 2014)

Put some mud on a ceiling patch in the basement shop. Replaced a faulty GFCI on the porch so we can have Christmas lights outside now. Sighted in my BIL's .270 he loaned me to hunt with (my gunsmith buddy still has my .243 Ackley). Put the 28" ES Light on the 440. It feels great!! Can't wait to cut something.







Warpig6


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 9, 2014)

Fill in holes on the road the dozer operator left us. Split some tanoak and D-fir for a buddy who is having surgery Wednesday. Spent the afternoon worked on the little excavator that threw a track. Ended up loading it on the trailer with one good track and took it back to the rental yard.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 10, 2014)

I miss my ZRX1100 also. I sold it about three years ago because I didn't ride it much, too many crazy drivers around here...


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 10, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I miss my ZRX1100 also. I sold it about three years ago because I didn't ride it much, too many crazy drivers around here...



I don't spend much time on pavement anymore, mostly all dirt trail riding on a KTM 950 Super Enduro (in my avatar pic somewhere in northwestern Nevada at the time). I have a Honda RC51 in the garage that I don't ride much anymore. I should sell it and buy a pellet burner stove.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 10, 2014)

Cut some dead trees, sharpened some saws, dumped a truck load of very dead wattle at my house and played with a remote controlled stump grinder


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 10, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> I don't spend much time on pavement anymore, mostly all dirt trail riding on a KTM 950 Super Enduro (in my avatar pic somewhere in northwestern Nevada at the time). I have a Honda RC51 in the garage that I don't ride much anymore. I should sell it and buy a pellet burner stove.


 I just mentioned the last motorcycle I had. I started out with dirt bikes, Yamaha 175, Suzuki RM250, Yamaha 490Yz, Honda CR250 and maybe a few others I forgot. We lost our free riding place so rather than pay the government every time I rode I just sold the bikes..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 10, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> QUOTE="a. palmer jr., post: 5027276, member: 14885"]I miss my ZRX1100 also. I sold it about three years ago because I didn't ride it much, too many crazy drivers around here...




I can handle the crazy drivers, but the insane whitetail deer are impossible to anticipate. They cross the road like cruise missles. Very little one can do when of them decides it wants to run you over. I saw this one coming but I was leaned over in a curve and I hit the brakes as hard as possible. I got slowed from around 45 to around 30 at the moment of impact. He hit the front edge of the front wheel traveling from left to right at a high velocity. The bike turned right (east) and the laws of physics being what they are, I continued north, but since I was hanging on to the handle bars as the bike fell on its left side it caused me to rotate downward toward the pavement and make a 3 point landing, top of head above left eye, left shoulder and knee. The impact pushed my elbo into my side breaking 3 ribs. The knee got the worse of it. By By bursa sack. They glued it back together as best they could with what they had to work with. I have beed riding for 47 years. Many close calls with deer but this was the first one that managed to "get me". I hit him so lightly he got up and ran away while I was picking the bike up. If had got on the brakes 1/100 of a second sooner I am sure I would have missed him.
My full face helmet has a flat spot ground into it. The only mark on my head was a cut on top of my nose from having my glasses smashed into my face inside the face shield. My head hit first and recieved the major impact.

I hate deer. Please shoot as many as possible.

View attachment 378809

morning after, in surgery this is what a gravel filled knee looks like
View attachment 378811

woke up to see this after being glued back together, 3 days in hospital

View attachment 378814

3 weeks later

View attachment 378815

home from hospital. lots of skin missing under bandages.[/QUOTE]
Of what limited street biking I've done I never had an incident involving a deer. Had much closer calls with cell phone drivers and people who don't notice bikes. Get well soon!


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 10, 2014)

Today since my main trick is down for at least a week needing a ring and pinion, I plated and insured my old 2000 GMC 4x4 with 285k that hasn't been on the road since February.

First the battery was dead, so I jumped it and the coolant was low. Added coolant and went for a drive, on the way back oil pressure went to 0. Now the low coolant light is back on. I'm suspecting a cracked head....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 10, 2014)

Stephen, did you give up riding? I actually did, sold bike, let my mc drivers license expire so I guess I'm on 4 wheels from now on..


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was licensed to drive at age 15 1/2. Got my m/c endorsement at age 16. Been riding dirt bikes since age 8 or so. Raced off-road for many, many years and only broke my right collar-bone.

Only went down once while riding on the street. That was back in 1977, when a newly licensed female driver pulled out in front of me from a side street. Saw it coming, but didn't have enough time to avoid her. No damage to me, but my bike at the time (1976 Kawasaki KZ-900) suffered about $2K in damages.

A friend of mine died some years ago from a run-in with a deer. Another friend died when a car pulled out in front of him, he laid it down prior to hitting the car, only to have a school bus run him over.

I've had my share of close calls, but I'm all eyes when riding. As most of you already know, m/c riders are pretty much invisible to drivers.

I'm very aware of wild life and their propensity to run out in front of you. For the most past, I no longer ride after dark. No need to really. When you ride on the street, it really is a war zone out there. All sorts of crap that can occur and mess up your day, and possibly, the rest of your life.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 10, 2014)

Started my day at 2am girlfriend came to. Had to haul a load of steel to Dallas. We just got back to the house. Going to try to stay motivated and get some stuff done around the house.


O and i get to pick up some more chrome goodies from Peterbilt


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 10, 2014)

A good friend of mine got killed after he hit a deer a few years ago where i work....i saw it happen right out in front of our yard but didn't realize it was him until i ran over there. Its a 4 lane road and the deer was in the inside lane and it crossed in front over 2 lanes and stood there but for whatever reason as he got to it it ran back across the road into his lane and he hit it broadside going about 50mph and he flew over the handle bars about 60 feet and landed on the back of his head and split his helmet in half. Once i got to him i realize who it was. The deer died too.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 10, 2014)

Like i said earlier im up before the Crack of dawn. Hell we counted probably 15+ deer on the way this morning. They are definitely out!! Be careful!!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> QUOTE="a. palmer jr., post: 5027276, member: 14885"]I miss my ZRX1100 also. I sold it about three years ago because I didn't ride it much, too many crazy drivers around here...




I can handle the crazy drivers, but the insane whitetail deer are impossible to anticipate. They cross the road like cruise missles. Very little one can do when of them decides it wants to run you over. I saw this one coming but I was leaned over in a curve and I hit the brakes as hard as possible. I got slowed from around 45 to around 30 at the moment of impact. He hit the front edge of the front wheel traveling from left to right at a high velocity. The bike turned right (east) and the laws of physics being what they are, I continued north, but since I was hanging on to the handle bars as the bike fell on its left side it caused me to rotate downward toward the pavement and make a 3 point landing, top of head above left eye, left shoulder and knee. The impact pushed my elbo into my side breaking 3 ribs. The knee got the worse of it. By By bursa sack. They glued it back together as best they could with what they had to work with. I have beed riding for 47 years. Many close calls with deer but this was the first one that managed to "get me". I hit him so lightly he got up and ran away while I was picking the bike up. If had got on the brakes 1/100 of a second sooner I am sure I would have missed him.
My full face helmet has a flat spot ground into it. The only mark on my head was a cut on top of my nose from having my glasses smashed into my face inside the face shield. My head hit first and recieved the major impact.

I hate deer. Please shoot as many as possible.

View attachment 378809

morning after, in surgery this is what a gravel filled knee looks like
View attachment 378811

woke up to see this after being glued back together, 3 days in hospital

View attachment 378814

3 weeks later

View attachment 378815

home from hospital. lots of skin missing under bandages.[/QUOTE]
been chasing my snackies again


----------



## zogger (Nov 10, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Stephen, did you give up riding? I actually did, sold bike, let my mc drivers license expire so I guess I'm on 4 wheels from now on..



I took my first and only bike apart and gave away the pieces a long time ago when I finished visiting the 4th friend within a month in the hospital because of accidents and bikes. The last guy was in a coma, I said, OK, fine, I can take a hint. Since then, only thing with two wheels and an engine was my slowped, but then ethanol fuel straight gassed it. 

I drive trucks now, that's it.


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Nov 10, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I didn't start a chainsaw today. I was working on paperwork all morning and into the early afternoon. Then I went to the shop and spun up five 20" chains and two 24" chains. Put one of the chains and a new bar on an MS310 and took some pics of it. I am going to post it on CL later this evening. I was working on a 1990 Dodge one ton van that hasn't run for years. Been chasing down problems one at a time. It doesn't seem to "spark" until I stop cranking it. (ie, when I let off the key, then it fires) I have run into this problem in the past but it has been so many years I can't remember what the issue is. Rats!
> Anyway, I should head out to the deer stand to work on filling the freezer but I'm feeling a bit lazy...
> What did you guys do?


 Like Axfarmer said, check the ballist resistor. Also, check the wiring from the ignition switch to the ballist resistor and to the coil. If two of those wires are backwards, it will do just what you describe. Good luck and let us know what you found.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 10, 2014)

Ouch, that's some nasty road rash! 

Put a new Meteor top end in my 55 Rancher with Hondabond HT and no base gasket. Got the squish down to .030 from almost .o50. I put in a new impulse pipe and intake boot. Runs nice, with 175+ psi, not broken in yet. 

Put the open port top end from the 55 Rancher on a blown 50 Rancher, again with Hondabond HT and no base gasket. It has .028 squish, which I think will be acceptable. Haven't run it yet, waiting on a couple parts to finish it up. I plan to convert it to a 3/8" chain so I can use just one chain type.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> 47 years and one accident leads me to believe that I am pretty good at it. Probably over a million miles. The degree of awareness and concentration to survive in a motorcycle environment is beyond the grasp of the general public. If you don't give every moment the same amount of concentration you would give while sneaking through the jungle looking for V.C. you won't last that long. It is not for everybody.
> 
> The people who sell them don't tell you that. The fun part is easy to experience. They are flat out fun.
> The responsibility to yourself and loved ones is your responsibility and you need to acess your skill level against the risk. I have convinced myself that the only human hazard I cannot defend against is a unsignaled left turn. All other things can be seen and anticipated with careful observation. It has saved me many times.




Gawd.....if that ain't the truth.

I've got 44 yrs. of road riding and 52 yrs. total (dirt / street) under my belt riding m/c's.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 10, 2014)

Junkyard Jim said:


> Like Axfarmer said, check the ballist resistor. Also, check the wiring from the ignition switch to the ballist resistor and to the coil. If two of those wires are backwards, it will do just what you describe. Good luck and let us know what you found.


Well, I discovered today that the Dodge van I've been working on is actually a Ford van. Duh. I have been tracing out the issues and have it narrowed down to the ignition module or the PIM in the distributor.
This van belongs to me but I've never driven it, it hasn't run for years and I bought it from a guy so he could provide some funds for his son's church ministry. I figured I would either fix it or junk it if I couldn't get it working. The initial problem was that it would turn over with the starter. Found three issues and now it cranks but won't start. It's an ignition issue. Once I get that working, we'll see if we have fuel or not...


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 10, 2014)

I hit a deer with my motorcycle in 1987 ish. Killed the deer, I came out ok. I had previously hit a large racoon and a few other smaller critters, all at night. I pretty much avoid riding at night since then but just a couple months ago almost hit a deer again in broad daylight. Deer was running 60 and I saw it coming but couldn't slow down enough. Missed it by inches. Been thinking about hanging up my leathers but just haven't done it yet. I ride very little anymore, probably not enough to justify plates and insurance.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 10, 2014)

Parents were riding the yamaha venture on some backroads, a deer came out just ran into the side of them. They didnt go down but one of the saddle bags got crunched and my moms leg got a nice bruise. They were lucky.


----------



## zogger (Nov 10, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I hit a deer with my motorcycle in 1987 ish. Killed the deer, I came out ok. I had previously hit a large racoon and a few other smaller critters, all at night. I pretty much avoid riding at night since then but just a couple months ago almost hit a deer again in broad daylight. Deer was running 60 and I saw it coming but couldn't slow down enough. Missed it by inches. Been thinking about hanging up my leathers but just haven't done it yet. I ride very little anymore, probably not enough to justify plates and insurance.



There's one bike I would consider getting and riding again, should I ever find a deal the same time I have the scratch in hand. That's a Rokon. Street legal two wheel drive tractor!

Ya, I know not a big cruiser or road racer superbike (although I enjoyed all the hayabusa vids I have watched....), but..the only design I have seen that would fit my lifestyle, which is mostly offroad, with some pavement action now and then. Street legal is a plus, super dooper offroad capability point A to B is insanely cool. Not interested in any conventional dirt bike.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I've drooled over the Rokons in the past but I thought they were overpriced. Never rode one but would like to....


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 10, 2014)

Most fun motorcycle riding ever? Going to the Sun road in Glacier National Park, and riding in the Sahara Desert in Timbuktu back in 1989 on a borrowed water cooled Kawasaki.


----------



## Bingo (Nov 10, 2014)

Picked up a trailer load of oak that came down in my sister's yard. Piled up and waiting to be worked on in the spring for next year's wood. Spent a couple hours cleaning Mom's gutters. That was the weekend. Today I finally re-did the stock on my Chas Daly 20ga. side by side. Got it 40 yrs ago...Stock was beat up by my cousin and myself in the brush in the U.P.!...Stripped it, sanded, brought up a few dents with a steam iron, stained and got a coat of TruOil on it. Tomorrow I'll hit it w/some steel wool then do a few more coats of TruOil/ sw. Then a few coats of conditioner (gun wax). My all time favorite grouse gun. Gotta couple folks wanting it...Waiting for the weather to change around here.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 10, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Most fun motorcycle riding ever? Going to the Sun road in Glacier National Park, and riding in the Sahara Desert in Timbuktu back in 1989 on a borrowed water cooled Kawasaki.




One of my favorites rides is / was Hwy. 1 / 101 on the west coast.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 10, 2014)

moved 120 50lb bags of rock salt . ........my back hurts ...lol


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 10, 2014)

2123 said:


> One of my favorites rides is / was Hwy. 1 / 101 on the west coast.


I tried that once, it was so foggy on Highway one I could barely see the edge of the road, let alone any scenery. So I went inland to 101 and that was about the same. I've been on both of those roads in cars and the weather was great then.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 10, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I tried that once, it was so foggy on Highway one I could barely see the edge of the road, let alone any scenery. So I went inland to 101 and that was about the same. I've been on both of those roads in cars and the weather was great then.




Yup.....time of year and good weather is imperative. I don't mind riding in cold at all. I can even handle some wind. I don't like it being too hot, but I'll ride if that's it.

But....I absolutely hate the rain. I just hate it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 10, 2014)

Side X sides just feel right for grouse, quail, etc.
I have a few, AYA, Parker, Model B Fox and a couple more. All 20ga.

Let the TruOil dry in a low humidity area, it cures better and deeper into the wood.
Rub the first coats in hard, use the heel of your palm. 

At the farm we hunt deer to control them. I bought the farm for dove and quail.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 11, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> gasgas 250 xcr......



I am a Gasgas rider too. 300EC....I made up some trick oversized radiators from some KTM cores. Great woods tractor.


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 11, 2014)

Been moving constantly the last week. Tuesday I plan on doing nothing. We'll see.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 11, 2014)

I groveled around in the forest lookin for suppin burnable and built a 272 and met with two foresters. We talked trees and were on the same wavelength.


----------



## sachsmo (Nov 11, 2014)

Reckon you would like a big old standing dead Ash eh?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2014)

One of my most favorite dirt bikes I've ever owned was a 1986 XR-600R Honda, that I bought brand-new in the Fall of 1987 for $1895.00 OTD. It was so very easy to ride fast w/o really even trying. It was also the most dependable dirt bike I've ever owned.

It made power thru-out it's entire rpm range. It was the darkest horse of any dark horse you could ride. Rode it a lot and put some good miles on it, but it never suffered any abuse or neglect. Cared for it like I would have any m/c of mine.

Ended up selling it in 2012 for $300.00 more than I paid for it way back in 1987. Because of it's excellent overall condition, I had a bidding war for it at one time.

I listed it on CL and had people calling me from all over the state. The buyer drove over 400 miles to buy it based only on the pics I had posted and what we had spoke about over the phone. It wasn't until I had accepted his cash and signed the title over to him, that he admitted he was willing to go as high as $2500.00 for it.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 11, 2014)

2123 said:


> One of my most favorite dirt bikes I've ever owned was a 1986 XR-600R Honda, that I bought brand-new in the Fall of 1987 for $1895.00 OTD. It was so very easy to ride fast w/o really even trying. It was also the most dependable dirt bike I've ever owned.
> 
> It made power thru-out it's entire rpm range. It was the darkest horse of any dark horse you could ride. Rode it a lot and put some good miles on it, but it never suffered any abuse or neglect. Cared for it like I would have any m/c of mine.
> 
> ...


Was that the dual carb contraption??? I rode one was a heavy ill starting pig.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 11, 2014)

My favorite dirt bike these days is this - it's been to Africa, all over Mexico and a good chunk of the USA:


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> Was that the dual carb contraption??? I rode one was a heavy ill starting pig.




Yes, it was the dual-carb set-up. I never had any starting issues......cold or hot.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> My favorite dirt bike these days is this - it's been to Africa, all over Mexico and a good chunk of the USA:




That is very cool!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 11, 2014)

2123 said:


> Yes, it was the dual-carb set-up. I never had any starting issues......cold or hot.


I know the one i rode had a cam and high compression piston all done by Al Baker XRs only. Once it did run it was a beast just didnt handle very well. Although id love to have it now, id love a xr dual sport. 

Its looking like a klr 650 tho so i can take my gal.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2014)

PLMCRZY said:


> I know the one i rode had a cam and high compression piston all done by Al Baker XRs only. Once it did run it was a beast just didnt handle very well. Although id love to have it now, id love a xr dual sport.
> 
> Its looking like a klr 650 tho so i can take my gal.




I had a friend that worked for American Honda over in CA. After buying my XR, I called him about what mods might be appropriate? He said to leave it as stock as possible to maintain it's reliability. I made an air-box mod, installed an after-market air filter, and went down 1 tooth on the counter-shaft sprocket, did some re-tuning on the two carbs, and bought a Super-Trapp exhaust system for it.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 11, 2014)

I had a TT500, an XT550, then a TT600 back in that era. The 550 & 600 Yamahas also had a dual carb setup. Eventually I moved on to XR600's, then to a few XR650R's, etc. I always swapped the carbs out on the XR's for the Edelbrock carbs set up by a fella named Rob Barnum out in Temecula.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anyone just happen to notice that I'm now beginning to post pictures on this forum?

Do any of you realize just how big of an accomplishment that is for me? 

Can anyone at least buy me a virtual beer for my efforts? opcorn:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm shoveling snow off the wall tent and melting it in my shack so I can do the dishes.
In the mean time, I'm having a few liquid refreshments, hanging out on AS and listening to Merle Haggard.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 11, 2014)

My neighbor just showed up and asked me if he could borrow my log splitter. No! She's busy doing the dishes.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 11, 2014)

Women are good at splitting wood if they have a good teacher and vice versa.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 11, 2014)

Gypo Logger said:


> I'm shoveling snow off the wall tent and melting it in my shack so I can do the dishes.
> In the mean time, I'm having a few liquid refreshments, hanging out on AS and listening to Merle Haggard.



Was 65 here today, won't get out of the 30's for the next week.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 11, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> Just don't drop it. When mine drilled the handlebar into the lawn I had to use my duramax and a chain to stand it up. Great bike though.


Haha ive picked up a Harley before helping a friend!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 11, 2014)

16 F here right now.Baked taters for din dins tonight. Got butter!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 11, 2014)

Today I ran some new fuel line on a Craftsman 2.0. Debated whether to remove the useless powersharp mechanism and decided it wasn't worth the labor. Has a broken off screw in the starter that will have to be drilled out. Quit at that point to do a bit of hunting. Oh, I also caught my truck on fire.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 11, 2014)

Carb fire, didn't hurt much as far as I know. This truck is prone to that 1978 F-250 4x4 Supercab. I finally got it out with a wet towel thrown over the carb.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 12, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Oh, I also caught my truck on fire.



Yikes!

How did those couple of Husky 50/55 saws do when you broke them down a week or two back?


----------



## slovcan (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, yesterday was front pads and rotors on the car. Feels new again.

Today I fixed a 10 pin bowling automatic pinsetter - broken 1/4" bolt had it locked up solid. Piece of cake once I found the problem!


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 12, 2014)

I had today off (my weekend) and I since it now feels like fall here in middle TN, I spent some time fiddling with a Husky 50 parts saw I bought here on arboristsite.com. It was in nice enough shape that I put a used, but good, open port 55 top end on it and a 20" - 3/8"/.050 chain/sprocket/bar on it. This morning, I finally had the time to adjust, tweak and tune it. Compression at about 170 psi, which I'll take as healthy enough for a single ring parts saw.







I ran well enough that I spent the afternoon cutting firewood with it. It's not pretty, but runs very nice. New knock-around truck saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 12, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> Yikes!
> 
> How did those couple of Husky 50/55 saws do when you broke them down a week or two back?



The 55 needs a piston and the 51 is going to get a 55 piston and cylinder from Huztl. I have the piston now but haven't had time to assemble it yet. I'll do a base gasket delete as there's a lot of squish space on that model. Both saws were really dirty but cleaned up pretty nice. I think the 55 needs a little cylinder clean up too. Not really any transfer on it, just scuffed a bit so probably just scotchbrite it a bit.
I have to hone out some bores on a Bobcat to install some new bushings so will try my new Dremel grinder on that. (that's more of a priority than playing with saw engines)


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 12, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Carb fire, didn't hurt much as far as I know. This truck is prone to that 1978 F-250 4x4 Supercab. I finally got it out with a wet towel thrown over the carb.


You can leave the old Ford over here if you get tired if it. 


Warpig6


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey Warpig6, hsell mentioned in the MS661 thread he was considering parting with his 066. fwiw.
I have a tree job lined up for tomorrow. Been a long time since I cut much wood. And get this, Groundi asked if she could cut it up? I'll have to dig out the Stihl 018 for her to use. I'm hoping she can start it.


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome! I'm sure she'll do fine. Is his 066 modded?


Warpig6


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 12, 2014)

warpig6 said:


> Awesome! I'm sure she'll do fine. *Is his 066 modded?*
> 
> 
> Warpig6


no clue.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 12, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> I have to hone out some bores on a Bobcat to install some new bushings so will try my new Dremel grinder on that. (that's more of a priority than playing with saw engines)



I hear ya there. Since we are talking diesel, I've been working on trying to make this work again.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 12, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> replaced the idler pully on my 03 Duramax 3500.



I replaced all the idler pulley bearings in my both of my 7.3 Powerstrokes a couple weeks ago. Nice 'n quiet (if that is really possible with a diesel) now.


----------



## fossil (Nov 12, 2014)

My little buddy (2-1/2 yr old grandson in my avatar) was over today and over lunch he said "Grandpa, you need more chainsaws so you can put them in the basement". I make videos of my saws cutting and he loves to watch them. He watched the 650 Homelite vid and also said today that he wants to see a monster McCulloch chainsaw vid. (I guess I need to find a 125 or a 797). The only manufacturer's name he has trouble with now is Husqvarna. He's got the rest down pat. Good training by grandpa there.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 12, 2014)

I need to do that on my Explorer. I also keep the tools and a spare serpentine belt in my vehicles.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I hit black ice on the Alaska Highway at 60 mph, hit the ditch crashing thru saplings and powder snow, did a 180 ,came to a stop and drove out on the tracks I came in on as though nothing happened.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably "Drunk"......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 13, 2014)

Replaced a steam trap on a press at work. Had the afternoon off so i cleaned up a new to me 026.
Just light coat of sawdust/oil all over inside the covers. Saw had very little use.

170+ compression, WT 194 carb, constant oil pump, nothing broke or stripped.
The spark plug color looked good but it had to go, NGK is ok but the Torch that was in it had to go!

It cranks and runs good but when it comes to idle after a few seconds slows and dies.
Some new fuel and impulse lines and a carb kit should get it right.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 13, 2014)

one of my good customers came in with all 3 of his chainsaws not working . 1) the dredded POS 029 farm boss 2) a husky 142 and 3) a top handle echo ..... had to clean the carbs and fuel tanks to get the 4 year old gas he put in the saws out lol ....the stihl was done in 15 mins withe a 8mm socket and a scrench .....the echo was done in about 20mins with only a philips screwdriver for tools and the husky took a hour and i had to use like 15 different screwdrivers, allen wrenches and sockets ....that hucky is the biggest POS saw i have ever worked on ....the wild thing is easyer to work on ....lol


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 13, 2014)

A torx 27, 2pairs of hemostats, scrench and a 6 in 1 screwdriver will get most things done on a Stihl.
The 6 in 1 has the 1/4 and 5/16" sockets holding the screwdriver bits. The 5/16 works for the carb nuts.
The Snap-on, Matco, and other tools are nearby if things get serious.

I also need some reading glasses and optivisor for seeing detail as well as good light. I can see well at anything over 6' but close up detail is getting fuzzy, 56yrs old eyes.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 13, 2014)

Last evening I ordered some safety glasses with bifocal readers in them. Very handy in the shop when doing detail work like grinding chains, etc.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 13, 2014)

No, funnily enough I wasn't gooned. Lol


----------



## old-cat (Nov 13, 2014)

My DUD 036 getting re educated!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I took down two dead oaks. Roped one and pulled it over with the truck. Groundi did all the smaller diameter cuts with the 018C and I cut up the rest with an 026. Flush cut the stumps (should've brought a bigger saw) and then split the rounds down and loaded them up in a trailer. Shredded a trailer tire on the way home but I was almost to the driveway by the time I noticed it. I split and stacked about 2/3 of the wood but then fizzled and quit. Someday, I'll get the trailer emptied and then worry about the tire.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 13, 2014)

Spent the afternoon cutting deadfall with the Husky 50 with the 55 top end I put together a few days ago. Got a couple loads of decent wood out of it, and am burning some of it right now. Got chilly here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I got 12 free saws delivered to my front door. Ten homelite/ pioneer and 2 Stihls. Kept the 026 and 038 mag. Traded the other ten for a 034 fuel line, but alas, no deal.


----------



## Red97 (Nov 13, 2014)

Froze my A$$ off machining on a 6000 ton forge press, temp was 30 ish couple pics of the bottom finished last week.





To put it in perspective the mill is 110" long x 34" wide.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice work there, Red97.


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 13, 2014)

Took this deer out of the herd. Bad genes or injury?









Warpig6


----------



## rich450es (Nov 13, 2014)

rebuilt my 036 pro tonight after i got done with work . new fuel line , inpulse line , gaskets and seals and installed a meteor piston ...... (this was the first time i ever spent $40 on 1 piston and to tell the truth it will be the last . had to use the old c-clips because the meteor ones fit loose in the grove . they may have sent the wrong ones but have better luck with $12 china crap ) just waiting on the carb rebuild kit and it should be ready for another 20 years


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 14, 2014)

Got a new saw... Couldnt wait any longer. Its one of those crappy farm boss things to.... The worse thing tho, it actually cuts wood!!! I couldn't believe my eyes!!


----------



## rich450es (Nov 14, 2014)

sorry but you need to post a video of that farm boss cutting wood ....i thought only pro grade saws can do that ....lmao !!!!!


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 14, 2014)

rich450es said:


> sorry but you need to post a video of that farm boss cutting wood ....i thought only pro grade saws can do that ....lmao !!!!!


Lmao hahaha. I just couldn't justify $620 for a 261. I spent within my budget and im extremely happy. Ill put it thru the ringer Sunday cutting oak. 

I did check out the echo cs590 as well. It was heavier, more awkward, and seemed cheap compared to the 271. I do like the smaller echo saws tho. 

I got the 271 with a 18" paid $450 with a gallon of bar oil and a 6 pack of stihl mix. 

Im not a pro and i dont need a pro saw. I do need to cut some wood tho. I need to cut quite a bit actually, more then i thought. 






Yes i did get the free hat!!


----------



## rich450es (Nov 14, 2014)

i am the mechanic at a tree and lawn care company and we use the 029FB all the time for limbing when the tree is on the ground .....enjoy the new saw and the hat ....lol


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know how you like the MS271. I've got a new one in a box here and haven't decided what I'm going to do with it. I've had it several months.


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm also curious about the 271. I haven't handled one. How big an engine is that?


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 14, 2014)

DeckSetter said:


> I'm also curious about the 271. I haven't handled one. How big an engine is that?


Its 50cc around 2.5hp. Mine had a 20" on it but i wanted a 18" felt alot better after the swap. They say it screams with a 16", i just wanted that lil extra. 

I like it, throttle response is very quick, revs nice, and for the few limbs i cut last night the AV is Smooth. Has the cool screw on airfilter. Its the cheaper one but you can get the upgraded one if needed. Im happy.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 14, 2014)

Not today but a few days ago, got my little Cub Cadet tractor running so I can have a snow plow around here. Looks like I'm gonna need it soon. All I did today was change a bar and chain on my Stihl 026 from 16" to 18" because the 18 was in better shape.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 14, 2014)

Spent 11 hours in a locomotive. Ugh.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 14, 2014)

rebuilt a carb and flushed fuel tanks on a echo, a pair of twin sthil 021s and finished up my 036 pro build ....that sucker screams .....lol and that was after work...lol


----------



## Herd8497 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stacked a cord of split cherry after work 
and am still drinking beer


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 15, 2014)

Look what this crappy homeowner saw did


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 15, 2014)

Went to auction and came home with a box of chainsaw bars and a Dolmar top handle. The sucker actually runs!


----------



## Sty57 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sitting in my bow stand.... Waiting for anything with four legs to walk by.


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 15, 2014)

Red97 said:


> Froze my A$$ off machining on a 6000 ton forge press, temp was 30 ish couple pics of the bottom finished last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a climax set up! Spent more hours/days running one of those on shovels and draglines here in Wyoming than i care to admit! I know your pain! Nice work!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Winter has come to the south, mid 40s now.
Time to put on long pants here.
Time to go into the garage and get the carb out of the USC.

Looks like an inside day, need to acclimate myself to this cold air stuff.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 15, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Winter has come to the south, mid 40s now.
> Time to put on long pants here.
> Time to go into the garage and get the carb out of the USC.
> 
> Looks like an inside day, need to acclimate myself to this cold air stuff.


Once i weld up this guys exhaust im headed home to start a fire.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 15, 2014)

Blew leaves again...

Got a 61 going, had not been run in 2 years. Cranked up the P-100 I got in the mail.


----------



## Red97 (Nov 15, 2014)

toolfreak said:


> Looks like a climax set up! Spent more hours/days running one of those on shovels and draglines here in Wyoming than i care to admit! I know your pain! Nice work!


yep, its an older climax hate to guess how many hours it has. New in 1994.


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I learned you have to pull the whole motor out to do fuel lines on a plastic case homelite super 2.


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I spent all morning and afternoon catching up on all the good info I have missed in the last few months! Tommorow I'm heading up close to the Montana boarder to mark a bunch of trees on a friends ranch that we will be milling into lumber to use this spring. May get to do some felling. Last weekend I brought my old j-red back to life after 8 years on the shelf. Mounted a 28" inch on it with semi-skip. May get into some 30" ponderosa I am told!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 15, 2014)

DeckSetter said:


> Today I learned you have to pull the whole motor out to do fuel lines on a plastic case homelite super 2.


 Yes, but when you get used to it it only takes a few minutes to do. Be sure you get the little duckbill valve in the oil line or it won't oil right. That little tube that goes in the end of the pressure line is getting harder to find anymore. It keeps it from over-oiling.


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 15, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Yes, but when you get used to it it only takes a few minutes to do. Be sure you get the little duckbill valve in the oil line or it won't oil right. That little tube that goes in the end of the pressure line is getting harder to find anymore. It keeps it from over-oiling.


Actually I didn't know about that one. Thanks. I did it without taking the oil lines apart but now I know for next time!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 15, 2014)

I usually change all the lines when I have one apart, mainly from habit..


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 15, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Not today but a few days ago, got my little Cub Cadet tractor running so I can have a snow plow around here. Looks like I'm gonna need it soon. All I did today was change a bar and chain on my Stihl 026 from 16" to 18" because the 18 was in better shape.


I ran an 18" bar on an 026 for many years. Then went to a 16 and then a 17" which is what it's wearing now. That seems to be "just right" for that saw.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I put the new Huztl cylinder kit on the Husky 51. The impulse hole in the cylinder base was not correctly placed so I needed to move it over a bit to insure the hole wasn't blocked off by the housing. I intended to delete the gasket but based on the design, was pretty sure that it wouldn't allow impulse air to flow so I installed the thinner oem one. I ran out of time so didn't complete the assembly yet. These saws are pretty simple to work on but I don't care for how the carb sandwich mounts. Sorta hokey.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 16, 2014)

Worked overtime yesterday to knock out everything I had sitting in the saw shop. Finished everything but a 346 that needed a new worm for the oiler and I was out. Ordered the parts and shut off the lights.

Woke up today to drive 140 miles to watch a H.S. volleyball tournament with my daughter, her friend and my wife. This was a varsity tourney and the girls are on JV, but we went to support the team. Met up with my son and his g.f. that came from 140 miles the other direction. Had a nice lunch with other team parents and a great day of watching volleyball. Overall, a fantastic day.

Going to move equipment and get ready for winter tomorrow. Unbelievably, we have no snow in this area of Alaska and I'm a month behind cleaning up my crap.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 16, 2014)

today i about threw my 034 project out the back door of the shop ........( go back about a week ago ) i put a new meator piston in the saw and only ran it for 2 mins then realized that the new to me casses i bought arent setup for a adjustable oiler so i bought the right set from cgraham1 and when i took apart the saw to replace the casses i see that $40 piston has a big groove on the exhaust side from my dumbass knicking the lip of the exhaust port when i cleaned up the casting marks .......so i say o well i will install this chink cylinder kit and be good to go ........helll no i ordered the wrong one 3 weeks ago (this one has the hole for a decomp plug to go in and the 034 engin cover wont fit it) ....i give up .....lol


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I assembled my 044 from a big pile of parts I've been collecting. It all started when I found this...


And here's what my bench looked like today...



And I didn't finish because I'm still missing a couple parts.  The saw is pretty ugly, too.


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 16, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I assembled my 044 from a big pile of parts...The saw is pretty ugly, too.



Ugly saws do the best work!

I built a snowman with the kids and 'pre-seasoned' my snowblower. Hauled a load of wood in the house. Winter seems to be early this year.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 16, 2014)

Helped do a clutch on a Toyota corolla, welded a new cat in as well. Then got yelled at because i was gone to long from the lady.


----------



## Bieber (Nov 16, 2014)

Today I was reading all this while sitting on the toilet bowl


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 16, 2014)

Bieber said:


> Today I was reading all this while sitting on the toilet bowl



Andy, is that you?


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 16, 2014)

rich450es said:


> today i about threw my 034 project out the back door of the shop ........( go back about a week ago ) i put a new meator piston in the saw and only ran it for 2 mins then realized that the new to me casses i bought arent setup for a adjustable oiler so i bought the right set from cgraham1 and when i took apart the saw to replace the casses i see that $40 piston has a big groove on the exhaust side from my dumbass knicking the lip of the exhaust port when i cleaned up the casting marks .......so i say o well i will install this chink cylinder kit and be good to go ........helll no i ordered the wrong one 3 weeks ago *(this one has the hole for a decomp plug to go in and the 034 engin cover wont fit it) ....i give up ....*.lol



Not a problem, just put a plug in it. 10mm x 1.0 thread fits most. I add a copper washer for sealing.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 16, 2014)

*Saturday*

Went to Husky dealer to buy a bar for the 555
Went to Stihl dealer to buy a chain for the 555
Put 1 1/2 tanks through the 555
Brought a log home for testing
Videod test cuts stock
Modded the muffler on the 555
Videod test cuts with the modded muffler
Modded and tuned 3 MS150s
Got cleaned up and went out to eat with Lisa
Editted and posted vids of the 555

*Sunday*

Went to church in the AM
Lunch at home
Long nap
Went to church PM
Chilling online


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 16, 2014)

I ran 5.25 miles today, my 3rd run back after having not run since May due to Achilles issues. Slow but steady, I will not race again but at least I am getting out the door.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 17, 2014)

Did a little double barrel muffler mod. This turned out smaller than I had figured (ID of the pipe wasn't as large as I guestimated after doing the math), but is still a decent 20% over the stock muffler port, so I'm going to run it and see how it does.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 17, 2014)

Regular dr. office visit today. Too cold outside to do much else. I did stop by the local small engine shop and picked up a couple of boxes in case I ever sell another saw. Oh, and I also got my flu shot after endless harassment from better half..


----------



## Bieber (Nov 17, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> Andy, is that you?



No it's Sebastian


----------



## DeckSetter (Nov 17, 2014)

Today I found moisture in the oil of my wife's car. I've had problems with 5 vehicles in the past 10 days.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 17, 2014)

Had the left side C3,4,5 pain nerves cooked out of my spine today (radio frequency ablation). I've had the right side done twice (second time was end of October). Trying to decide on pain pills or vodka.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 17, 2014)

I did manage to go to the shop and finish the top handle Dolmar saw. It needed a chain adjuster and also had the clutch stuck so the chain spun all the time it was running, even at idle, so I tended to that. I inspected the rest of the saw for fuel and oil lines, etc. and it seems to be all there..


----------



## old-cat (Nov 17, 2014)

All morning on the www. mostly here. 2pm, mail call, I got an 036 Pro, a little porting tool from CC Specialties, a Meteor piston for my next Husky 350 project and an air filter for the 036. Then I proceeded to rip my "new" poor abused 036 apart. What a mess!


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 17, 2014)

Ordered the GTC TA100 wireless tach, they sent me a ta110 laser tach.  I already own a laser tach.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 17, 2014)

Last nite came home with a MS390
went to the stihl dealer and ordered more bits this morning.
eyeing off a MS362 tonite on feabay.
may flip the 390 and get the 362.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a stihl yellow chain and a bar nut for my ms271. Lost the first bar nut my first time out lol


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 17, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> View attachment 380399
> 
> put $180 of diesel fuel in my truck.



Yikes. That puts a big dent in the wallet. Diesel is 3.06/gal here - filled both 7.3l powerstrokes today and nearly had a powerstroke of my own.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 17, 2014)

There seems no way to explain a buck a gallon difference. [edit - in diesel price cost]. 

A tanker is 7k gallons - it surely doesn't cost a buck a gallon to transfer it from the rack to the retailer. And there can't be that much state tax involved, can there? Either way, they are gutting us on energy cost.

Diesel cost still hovers just above premium gasahol cost. 

Pissed about it.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 17, 2014)

Finished assembling the Husky 51>55 and tried it in some wood. Had a bear of a time getting the chain to cut. Sharpened it on the grinder. Still didn't work. Ground off the safety shark fins, took down the rakers, used a file on it. Still not good. Took down the rakers some more and filed it again. That's better!
Saw runs good with the Huztl cylinder kit on it. (It was a 51 that I put a 55 top end on)

I worked on removing the transfer on the 51 cylinder to see what it looked like kand then cleaned up the 55 cylinder which will just get a new piston (different saw). Repaired the recoil spring as it had the loop broken off the end.

Worked on office work for a few hours as the temperature dropped from 63 to upper 30's in just a few hours and I went into the cozy house where Groundi had a fire going.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 17, 2014)

Was that an open port 55 top end that you put on the 51? I've never used a Hutzl kit.

I put a good used OE top end from a 55 Rancher [Mahle open port 46mm] on a 50 Rancher - and after s little time tuning it and some muffler mods, it runs pretty darned well. Great haul in the locomotive saw to remedy storm fall.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 17, 2014)

I just sold my 51/55, but I used a chicom kit when I built it because I wasn't sure about the bottom end's health when I bought it after supposedly being straight gassed. That was a torqy mo-fo! My buddy who bought it got a nice runner - he needed a saw so I helped him out with it. 

I picked up a 357xp for $300 with 5 somewhat decent chains, the husky hard case, 4 files, 2 of the roller file guides, half a bottle of mix oil, and a shot bar at a pawn shop to replace it. Bought new in 2010 per the $700 receipt in with the factory papers.  They'd only let me pull the plug and look down the top, but that test and the plug looked good, as was the suck and compression, plus it fired up good once it got primed from sitting. Got the saw home and pulled the muffler to find it was flawless in the bore and there's no marks at all on the piston. That one's at least a pound heavier than the 51, and I'm not convinced it has the same bottom end grunt yet, but I have some muffler massaging in store that should wake it up nicely. Had to bust off the carb limiters to get it to run right. It wouldn't idle warm, or it wouldn't start cold. 1.25 turns out on both from closed then a little tweaking and she's very easy to start cold and purrs like a kitten warm. Nothing wrong with that walbro carb in it, except the EPAs BS add-ons.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 18, 2014)

Yeah, open port kit from Huztl. I actually had to modify the cylinder a bit as the impulse hole was incorrectly placed. Other than that, it was pretty much plug and play. Of course I had to mess with it a bit just because... I also modded the muffler a bit to let it breathe a bit better. Got it running and idling nicely now. I'm happy with it. I'll run a few tanks through it and then send it down the road.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice find on that 357. Sounds like it has very little run time on it.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 18, 2014)

That's what I don't get - the 20" laminated bar it came with is way beyond shot, and the saw is a cherry. They didn't have the oiler turned up enough, yet they could sharpen a chain like a pro. 

I'm guessing the bar came from another saw, but that doesn't explain the chains and oiler being wrong. I need to post some pics of that thing - it's quite the gem of abused steel. 

I had no intention of running a 20" bar on it anyway, so I got a pro grade 16" husky bar and a few new chains, and will use the 20's on my Jonny since they're the same as I run on that saw. Just dumb luck that I found it - was coming home from a doc appt. and randomly thought to stop in that particular store. She sure winds out faster than the 51 did.


----------



## Bieber (Nov 18, 2014)

old-cat said:


> All morning on the www. mostly here. 2pm, mail call, I got an 036 Pro, a little porting tool from CC Specialties, a Meteor piston for my next Husky 350 project and an air filter for the 036. Then I proceeded to rip my "new" poor abused 036 apart. What a mess!



Good thing is 034/036's do not have too much parts. I like that


----------



## Fire8 (Nov 18, 2014)

Doing my 24 hr. Shift at the fire sta. Be off in the morning at 6:30


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 18, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> $4.00 a gallon here for some reason. Don't understand why it is more than a dollar more than gasoline. If not greed then what? I would sure like someone to explain it to me.


 The difference in costs between diesel and gasoline probably has something to do with who uses it. Diesel is used mostly by commercial users so I suppose they figure people will pay it regardless of whether it's a rip off or not. In reality, diesel should be quite a bit cheaper than gas.


----------



## old-cat (Nov 18, 2014)

My latest, like new Husky 350 came by FedEx today, just as I was finishing a 350 for my neighbor, then another customer finalized a deal to send his 350 for rebuild.
My latest STIHL 036 is waiting for a bath but I can't get to it! AND my number 1 STIHL 036 is ripped apart, waiting for some more port massaging. That's on hold cause Harbor Freight is so bloody slow getting my new flex shaft grinder mailed. 
I'm just TOO anxious!


----------



## Full Chisel (Nov 18, 2014)

Got the real nice and dry wood stacked up under the front porch today, around 2/3rd cord of red oak, elm and cherry. A couple inches of snow still on the ground today, 11* this morning. Unreal for November, probably a warning shot of what's to come this winter!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 18, 2014)

Finished the Husky 55 today and cut with it some. Painted half a dozen hammers, split and stacked some red oak, sorted through a bunch of old aviation articles and paperwork and shredded a couple bushels worth. Sent emails to Africa and South America, arranged to pick up a load of tools that need to be crated for Liberia, etc.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 18, 2014)

Tried to knock ice off the haul roads today. After nearly sliding a 95,000 lb machine down the side of a mountain, I elected that we were frozen out and went home. It probably won't be long until the lease is up for the equipment and then I'll head back down south.


----------



## zogger (Nov 18, 2014)

Stephen C. said:


> got up this morning, it was 12 degrees and the wind was howling, 30+ mph. Dropped off neighbors to build a 30 x 40 pole barn. Thank god it is in the woods, still darn cold but survivable. Helped unload truck and trailer then went and bought 3 pair of gloves, a hat and a fleece lined thingy that covers entire head and neck, can be set so only eyeballs are visible. Look like terrorist but should help with frostbite.
> 
> Got home and retrieved my trash can from the ditch 1/8 of a mile from my driveway. Now it is all the way up to 15 degrees and the wind has calmed down to around 15-20 mph. Sitting here feeling the warmth of my face and ears from todays wind burn.
> 
> ...




Your post is making me go throw another split in the smogger....

small bales, eeeek! I remember them things..I'm still sore....


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 18, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Finished the Husky 55 today and cut with it some. Painted half a dozen hammers, split and stacked some red oak, sorted through a bunch of old aviation articles and paperwork and shredded a couple bushels worth. Sent emails to Africa and South America, arranged to pick up a load of tools that need to be crated for Liberia, etc.


Did you reply to Solomon O'Alahbee, he is wanting to put 10,000 in your bank account. All you have to do is wire $225.00 for the fees for the transaction! 

Tools to Liberia, that sounds like "mission work" you helping the needy in Liberia?


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 18, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Did you reply to Solomon O'Alahbee, he is wanting to put 10,000 in your bank account. All you have to do is wire $225.00 for the fees for the transaction!
> 
> Tools to Liberia, that sounds like "mission work" you helping the needy in Liberia?


They're supposed to be going to Carver Bible College in Monrovia. Problem is going to be the logistics of getting them there due to the Ebola issue. For now, I'm going to bring them to our hangar, inventory and crate them up and store them 'till I hear further word.


----------



## AKDoug (Nov 18, 2014)

Started the day trying to get a Husky 136 running for one of my friends (freebie for him).. ended up getting disgusted with the thing and convinced him to buy my 024. 

Moved on to putting a fuel tank on his wife's 036 (traded for a batch of her excellent cinnamon rolls). That went smooth and I KNOW it took far less time than making cinnamon rolls 

Then...same friend another freebie.. I got his MS362 running after one of his employees didn't latch the air filter and filled it with saw dust. Luckily, the spit back from the carb appears to have stopped most of it. Removed a teaspoon of fine sawdust from behind the air filter and cleaned the carb. Runs like a champ now.

On to one of my own projects... dug out a Husky 162SE I started last winter. Couldn't find the carb in all my stuff, I think I vaguely remember using it on a customers saw. Listed a WTB in the Trading Post and secured one in an hour. Put it all back in a box and put it away.

Sharpened ten chains for money with a new CBN wheel. I like it. 

Then argued with a grumpy old man that decided I needed to give him a new saw to replace the 291 he bought from me two weeks ago because he put bar oil in the gas and gas in the bar oil. He wanted a new one because he didn't "trust" that one. I ended up flushing the carb as well as drain all the fuel from the muffler and cylinder because he flooded it so bad trying to get it running. Billed him for a 1/2 hour, pissing him off further. Then he pitched a fit because I don't give senior discounts. Arghhh!!!!

Pretty slow day...


----------



## rich450es (Nov 19, 2014)

i had a guy come in with a stihl 021 complaining about how after 2 years of sitting without use "it should start right up because it's a still" .......cleaned carb, flushed out fuel tank and had to replace the fuel line because i felt like a wet noodle from the ethanol gas ....and he gave me a .50 cent tip ......lol


----------



## old-cat (Nov 19, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Started the day trying to get a Husky 136 running for one of my friends (freebie for him).. ended up getting disgusted with the thing and convinced him to buy my 024.
> 
> Moved on to putting a fuel tank on his wife's 036 (traded for a batch of her excellent cinnamon rolls). That went smooth and I KNOW it took far less time than making cinnamon rolls
> 
> ...


You are a mean one way character!!!! Why didn't you give the grumpy old guy a brand new MS461!??????????????


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 19, 2014)

Today I went to install a new oil line in an MS390 and discovered that what I had was a fuel line and not an oil line. So I guess I have to go shopping before I move forward on that. I disassembled the saw and cleaned all the parts.
I drained and cleaned my parts washer tank. found a rusted chain in the bottom that I stuck in there about 4 or 5 months ago. It was all nice and free now. Not sure what it fits. It's a .325. I also wire wheeled a bunch of rusted tools that have been soaking for months. Stuff I picked up at a sale.

Then I went to the deer stand for the last hour of hunting light and shot an 8 pt buck. Tore the sidewall out of my truck tire while maneuvering around so I need to change that in the morning as I need the truck to pull a trailer... The deer is quartered up and on ice and I've had a shower and ready for some very late dinner.


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 19, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> Today I went to install a new oil line in an MS390 and discovered that what I had was a fuel line and not an oil line. So I guess I have to go shopping before I move forward on that. I disassembled the saw and cleaned all the parts.
> I drained and cleaned my parts washer tank. found a rusted chain in the bottom that I stuck in there about 4 or 5 months ago. It was all nice and free now. Not sure what it fits. It's a .325. I also wire wheeled a bunch of rusted tools that have been soaking for months. Stuff I picked up at a sale.
> 
> Then I went to the deer stand for the last hour of hunting light and shot an 8 pt buck. Tore the sidewall out of my truck tire while maneuvering around so I need to change that in the morning as I need the truck to pull a trailer... The deer is quartered up and on ice and I've had a shower and ready for some very late dinner.
> ...


Glad to see you're getting some meat. Let me know if you need some trailer towing help. 


Warpig6


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 19, 2014)

Went to the local mower shop to check out some future projects. Lots of junk but a couple of possibilities, it's that way everywhere.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thats a fine pine goat you got there.
Good meat.
We hunt them cause they eat crops, dang pests.

Today i sorted out an idle issue on a 026. I still don't know if i got it but i found another issue.
A dark line in the cylinder about the same size as a ring locator pin. Looking in the exhaust port it is running vertically about 1 o'clock. Doesn't look like cyl. damage yet, i need to pull the cyl. and see.

I saw a B stamped on the top of the cylinder. I remember that may mean something about piston size i think.

Made some blockoff plates for vac/pressure testing. Some sheet rubber and aluminum plate.
Then had to replace an O ring in the mityvac in order to do the vac/pressure test.

As usual had to drag out all sorts of tools in order to complete a simple task.
Just another day in paradise!


----------



## weimedog (Nov 20, 2014)

Changed the oil & filters in a Volvo L120 loader and ran a International "Work Star" 7600 snow plow with a Max Force 13 475HP around a 150 mile loop. Got done midnight


----------



## jerbear (Nov 20, 2014)

finished scabbing together a stihl 076


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Snow plow, i've heard of those!!!
We don't have those here and no snow to use them on either.
It's freezing here, 31deg. thats dang cold.

My cousin lives up in NH. White stuff everywhere and you have to cut a hole in the lake to fish.
It is getting cool enough here to start using a saw.


----------



## jerbear (Nov 20, 2014)

It was a -16 last week here. I am done cutting for the year. No fun cutting in 2 feet of snow. I hope it cuts wood better than it moves snow. LOL


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 21, 2014)

Today, build a MS260. Waiting on parts for the 066 project. Looking for a tank for the 044 --they are super scarce
and the prospect of finding a NOS one is about as good as a snowball in Hawaii. I do like these deer pictures, but 
I have to say, "that one has a red spot on his side?"


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2014)

..Had to go buy a battery for my car. First sign of winter and car wouldn't turn over. The battery was only 7 or 8 years old or so. I guess they don't make them like they used to. My new battery was low on water/acid plus I had to charge it when I got home. Maybe that's normal, don't know..


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 21, 2014)

Froze out in the cold from 6am to 4. We rented a tow behind compressor to blow out all the irrigation lines and heads at school. Was nice and warm in the man holes!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 21, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> ..Had to go buy a battery for my car. First sign of winter and car wouldn't turn over. The battery was only 7 or 8 years old or so. I guess they don't make them like they used to. My new battery was low on water/acid plus I had to charge it when I got home. Maybe that's normal, don't know..


No, not normal. Where was it from? A place that doesn't sell many batteries?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 21, 2014)

fearofpavement said:


> No, not normal. Where was it from? A place that doesn't sell many batteries?


 It was Rural King and I imagine they sell quite a few of them. I've bought batteries from them before with no problem. I may have not had to charge the battery but this car sits quite a bit so I went ahead and charged it a bit.


----------



## weimedog (Nov 21, 2014)

Did 229 miles in that 7600 last night. Worked from 3:30 yesterday after noon until 3:30 this morning. Was interesting had to pull a compadre out of a ditch.. cost me a couple of hours. Have pics but can't post them.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 21, 2014)

12 hours running a 30 year old switching locomotive. Traveled just under 80 miles in 12 hours. Half forwards, half backwards. Felt like we handled every railcar on the railroad. I'm not too tired to have a beer or five - have two days off.


----------



## JBA (Nov 23, 2014)

Breaking in a new groundie today. 2 yrs old. 130 pounds. Dumb as a box of rocks. He drug that branch all over the yard. Just not to the truck


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 23, 2014)

Raked/blew some more leaves and cut the grass. It has since rained and brought down a bunch more leaves...


----------



## JBA (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesterday here was freezing rain and car accidents all over the place. Today we hit 60. So I got a little asphalt therapy this afternoon. Only needed a hoodie to keep warm gotta love it !!


----------



## Red97 (Nov 23, 2014)

got a little load of hard wood gave the super ez and xl925 something to gnaw on in the rain.
tested my leaf springs just a little.


----------



## toolfreak (Nov 23, 2014)

This is what the wife and I did yesterday. It was about 45 degrees just south of the Montana border. Beautiful day for cuttin!


----------



## JBA (Nov 23, 2014)

Red97 said:


> got a little load of hard wood gave the super ez and xl925 something to gnaw on in the rain.
> tested my leaf springs just a little.


That's a nice looking buggy you have there. What year is that? And how about a pic of the xl925. I have one I'm wrenching on here now


----------



## Red97 (Nov 23, 2014)

JBA said:


> That's a nice looking buggy you have there. What year is that? And how about a pic of the xl925. I have one I'm wrenching on here now


Thank you. Truck is a 97, but most of the wood was cut with this lil guy, only cut 4 pieces with the 925 that I couldn't reach with the super ez. sorry don't have any pics of the 925


----------



## Four Paws (Nov 23, 2014)

toolfreak said:


> View attachment 381653
> View attachment 381652
> This is what the wife and I did yesterday. It was about 45 degrees just south of the Montana border. Beautiful day for cuttin!



Nice tree and nice flat ground. Makes cutting a heck of a lot safer and loading a heck of a lot easier when you can drive right up.


----------



## JBA (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't wait to run this.....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 23, 2014)

Worked on a couple of Dolmars today, a 3400 top handle and a 5100s. Top handle needs a carb kit and the 5100 has low compression and will at least need a ring job. At most I guess a p/c might be required. The piston actually looked good through the exhaust port but something's keeping the compression low and it doesn't have a compression release.
Yep, kinda forgot to mention, Church in the AM also..


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 23, 2014)

Went to church in the am and then messed with a Stihl saw in the shop this afternoon. Raining here so didn't hunt this evening.


----------



## woodeneye (Nov 23, 2014)

Dismantled half of a Husky 240e just to get to the carburetor. Once there, I pulled the little bugger and put a new Zama kit in it hoping it would solve my run on choke only problems. It did! Now to tune it, but it's raining pretty heavy, so that part may have to wait.


----------



## leecopland (Nov 23, 2014)

Odog said:


> Well let's see
> 
> 1. Went to work and shot 100' of rock on a trench job
> 
> ...




5. Sounds a lot like rice pudding Yum!


----------



## Odog (Nov 23, 2014)

It's close to rice pudding. I just boil the rice, drain it and then they add cininmon and sugar to taste. I have to be careful though, they would use a pound of sugar if I didn't watch!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Nov 23, 2014)

went to church ate sunday supper and watched my nieces and nephews try to injure everybody with paper airplanes.


----------



## rich450es (Nov 23, 2014)

nothing .........but i did receive a ham from my boss for thankgiving today (i was hoping for one of his ms660 but the ham will do .....lol)


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebuilt a tillotson for my 1-50 Mac. It actually looked pretty good inside, but the diaphragm was stiff.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 24, 2014)

And there's no spark...

Flywheel removal time.


----------



## abramj (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, I spent a bit of time working in the shop yesterday afternoon. I cleaned off a shelf and made room for my saws to get off the floor. The shop looks much better. I will take a photo when I get it reorganized from all the stuff I took off the shelf.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 24, 2014)

Managed to get spark after cleaning/adjusting the points, saw started chugging a bit, and died. I think I flooded it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 24, 2014)

I have more leaves on the ground today than before I cleaned up yesterday...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 24, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have more leaves on the ground today than before I cleaned up yesterday...


 I think you're supposed to " leave" them. That's what I had to do this year.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 24, 2014)

I had a rough time getting my little Dolmar top handle running after I rebuilt the carb. I finally adjusted it a bunch of times and it runs better now. It sure isn't set according to the specs. I'm still trying to learn also how to sharpen a chain using the electric sharpener my neighbor gave me. I actually have more confidence using a file.


----------



## JBA (Nov 24, 2014)

Guido Salvage said:


> I have more leaves on the ground today than before I cleaned up yesterday...



All of our leaves are 3 counties away. 50 mph winds today. Awning at a local gas station blew over today. Crazy chit...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 25, 2014)

We're having about the same conditions you are, rain then wind. I figure some trees will fall down in a day or two and I'll exercise my saws and myself.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 25, 2014)

I didn't set the float level when I swapped out to the captured needle included in the kit (realized it when fuel started dumping out the carb). That's the problem with doing carb kits when you've got a 12 hour sleep deficit... 

The compression came way up once the rings got wet on this sucker (there's only a couple scratches visible in the bore). Should be a gem when I get it sorted out. $52 well spent.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 25, 2014)

Visited my parents down in Mississippi, and while there, fixed my Mom's 13 year old BMW.


----------



## Johnskis (Nov 25, 2014)

Bucked and hauled about a cord of firewood and split about 3/4s of it before it got dark on me, Repaired Log Splitter, and found ways to try and spend money i dont really have(stihl Dealership, Visited the Baileys Retail outlet store in my home town.( OMG they Have a Storefront my wallet is screwed.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Nov 25, 2014)

I almost dumped a dead 12 inch spruce on an atv I borrowed, blame it on an 038 mag, an 8T sprocket and a rotten butt.


----------



## JBA (Nov 26, 2014)

Hanging tarps for weather protection at the tower . 570 feet above the street. View of market square square from the top.


----------



## JBA (Nov 26, 2014)

Up in the steel. Great view from here.


----------



## JBA (Nov 26, 2014)

Free tickets tonight. Pittsburgh Penguins vs Toronto Maple Leafs. Old school pens jersey and a dirty Stihl hat. That's how I roll !!!!


----------



## Jet47 (Nov 26, 2014)

Logged till about 3:00.
Ran a basketball practice from 4:30 till 6:00. High School boys.
Relaxed rest of the night.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 26, 2014)

Spent about 6 hours shopping online for airplane parts, fixed the troublesome Stihl MS390 after that and grilled steaks tonight to celebrate all the kids being home. Picked up our US Coast Guard Academy Cadet last night and Groundi fetched our West Point kid this afternoon.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 27, 2014)

Went to brother's house for pizza. Sister and hubby came in from Cleveland. I kidded them about escaping town before riots started which may end up being true..


----------



## VinceGU05 (Nov 27, 2014)

Reassembled the 012 again. Replaced base gaskets. Hope it stops sucking air in and idles properly. Test it in the morning.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2014)

Adjusted the float level on the 1-50 and managed to get it to run at WOT. Still dumping fuel out the carb, so I'm going to dig the original plunger and arm out of the trash and try those next.

It was fun seeing flames coming out the not-a-muffler.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 27, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> Adjusted the float level on the 1-50 and managed to get it to run at WOT. Still dumping fuel out the carb, so I'm going to dig the original plunger and arm out of the trash and try those next.
> 
> It was fun seeing flames coming out the not-a-muffler.


 You might check the reed valve if that saw has one. A little sawdust under a reed valve will make them spit back.


----------



## Jim Timber (Nov 27, 2014)

This things leaking a lot of fuel. It's much less than before the float adjustment, but it's still a runny mess. I set it at what I thought was a little on the low side around .008 below flush. A sticky valve would certainly be possible though.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 27, 2014)

Jim Timber said:


> This things leaking a lot of fuel. It's much less than before the float adjustment, but it's still a runny mess. I set it at what I thought was a little on the low side around .008 below flush. A sticky valve would certainly be possible though.


The reason I mentioned it was because a buddy of mine had the same problem with a Poulan micro 25. I took the carb off and noticed a sliver of wood under the reed, holding it open. I removed it and it still spit back a little but not nearly as much and it ran a whole lot better.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 27, 2014)

Got up early, fired the smoker grill. Put on a rack of ribs and some sausage. It's looking real good from here.
Can you say RIBS for Thanksgiving? Whooo hoooo


----------



## JBA (Nov 27, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Got up early, fired the smoker grill. Put on a rack of ribs and some sausage. It's looking real good from here.
> Can you say RIBS for Thanksgiving? Whooo hoooo


Cooking over wood or charcoal? I love ribs or pulled pork with that great hickory smoke flavor.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 27, 2014)

Usually I cook over hickory coals. Today I cooked the ribs on my Weber kettle --indirect heat, with hickory chips for smoke. Actually the wifey cooked the noon meat in the kitchen. It has been our tradition for years to have smoked Boston butts, (sometimes a smoked turkey) and smoked beef brisket. This year we took a break. We had oven cooked ham, and a turkey breast. The ribs are for the evening meal and for my kids to enjoy in the afternoon as they desire. I love pulled pork over hickory wood. This is becoming a forgotten art in this area -- so many people are going to electric cookers -- can you say BLAH. (I have a 270 gallon ugly drum made into a old style pig cooker, and we love it!).


----------



## JBA (Nov 27, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Usually I cook over hickory coals. Today I cooked the ribs on my Weber kettle --indirect heat, with hickory chips for smoke. Actually the wifey cooked the noon meat in the kitchen. It has been our tradition for years to have smoked Boston butts, (sometimes a smoked turkey) and smoked beef brisket. This year we took a break. We had oven cooked ham, and a turkey breast. The ribs are for the evening meal and for my kids to enjoy in the afternoon as they desire. I love pulled pork over hickory wood. This is becoming a forgotten art in this area -- so many people are going to electric cookers -- can you say BLAH. (I have a 270 gallon ugly drum made into a old style pig cooker, and we love it!).


I have trouble with the brisket. Never turns out as tender and juicy as I want. I know it can be done. Had some great brisket in Tennessee this year on our bike trip to the Dragon.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 27, 2014)

We need to talk about brisket then. Most guys overcook the stuff then complain that its no good. 
If you ever eat the right kind of brisket, you'll never look back. I have been to the dragon, you must
have biked it. Beautiful area in the mountains!


----------



## JBA (Nov 27, 2014)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> We need to talk about brisket then. Most guys overcook the stuff then complain that its no good.
> If you ever eat the right kind of brisket, you'll never look back. I have been to the dragon, you must
> have biked it. Beautiful area in the mountains!


We will have to chat about cook times and temperatures. Need to get that brisket figured out. Yes we hit the dragon on the Harley's. Fifth year in a row we have done it. Also the Wheels Thru Time museum in Maggie Valley North Carolina is a must see. All things motorcycle. Old Indian powered ice saws and outboards. Think there are a few saws there too.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Nov 27, 2014)

JBA said:


> We will have to chat about cook times and temperatures. Need to get that brisket figured out. Yes we hit the dragon on the Harley's. Fifth year in a row we have done it. Also the Wheels Thru Time museum in Maggie Valley North Carolina is a must see. All things motorcycle. Old Indian powered ice saws and outboards. Think there are a few saws there too.



Indeed on the brisket. I can give you a few pointers on the brisket. My wife said now -- she'd just as soon have that as a steak. Oh well, a steak is nice also! 
Maggie Valley is beautiful also. I love the mountains so I am partial. Happy Thanksgiving again to you and all the AS guys!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I went and did 5 push-ups, 5 stomach crunches, and I walked about 100'........all to prepare for today's meal.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 27, 2014)

I went online and bought a new laptop. the one I have is working properly but getting worn out from lots of daily use. It's running Vista so obviously getting a bit long in the tooth. The new one is gonna have 8 gb ram and a 1 Tb hard drive. Probably won't notice the difference other than the new OS. If I actually receive the rebate (not a given), it'll bring it under $400.
I also helped stuff and cook the two roasting chickens and ham, made the candied sweet potatoes then this evening I made a large pot of bean/ham soup and a large pot of chicken/rice soup. And ate more than I should have...

Oh, I also put an order in to Baileys on their Thanksgiving day special. Ordered some bars, a chain breaker punch, a couple of mini rims for a Stihl, etc.


----------



## warpig6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got to watch Tech beat UGA for the first time in idk how many years. It's a good day here in GA! Go Jackets!


Warpig6


----------



## zogger (Nov 29, 2014)

warpig6 said:


> Just got to watch Tech beat UGA for the first time in idk how many years. It's a good day here in GA! Go Jackets!
> 
> 
> Warpig6



Well...that musta been some tough guys and a good game. I used to drive around Tech campus a lot because I worked downtown. Always wondered how they competed..their offensive front line a buncha 140 lb asian dudes....

hehehehehehe


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 29, 2014)

In the mood to sell a couple of saws so I put them on ebay. Not collector saws or anything like that, just ones I had in the shop..


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 29, 2014)

Got up early and loaded the truck... not quite what you may think. 2-thermos of coffee and 1-soup along for the ride. I did have a saw along but it never came out. Our Boy Scout Troop is fortunate enough to have a patron that lets us use their parking lot as a fundraiser for the Scouts. Today was to U of L vs UK Football game @ Papa Johns Stadium Louisville. I was there early to get signs hung and make sure no "early birds" snuck in with free parking. The lot was full by 11:30 and hung around till traffic slowed down just to make sure nobody tries to squeeze in blocking others from leaving. The coffer/pot is more than split and great for the troop. I can't say enough for their generosity. Next week we practice marksmanship and ammo aint cheap even .22 cal if you can find it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm glad I bought some ammo pre-Obama. I think I paid around $10-12 for a big box of 22s.


----------



## Johnskis (Nov 29, 2014)

Stacked about 3 cords of wood that i split yesterday, Put the power equipment away to get ready for the rain thats supposed to be around for the next 2 weeks.

Scouting is a great thing wish it was as popular now as it was in it early years, i was a boyscout but not and eagle scout my aunts dad was an eagle scout from way back, I loved my time in the scouts and i had a great leader a real woodsmen type not a im a scoutleader on the weekend type. Learned alot which i still use some of today but will never forget the important skills and values i learned there. On that not look into a .17 i find it much more available and a little cheaper i have 4 boxes of .17 hmr varmint rounds that i paid 14$ for less than 2 weeks ago. My Little Henry with varmint rounds is quite a force to be recconed with


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 29, 2014)

Said goodbye to the daughter early am, did a little office work, finished assembling a Husky 55 and took pics of it and posted it on CL. Then cut down half of an oak tree in the yard to test it out. Backed my truck into a tree (haven't looked too close yet...) Put a new ignition module on an old Ford van and it has exactly the same symptoms. Must be the pickup coil. I've never had to change one of those...
Hunted for an hour or so, had a final supper with the boys as they head back to their respective academies in the am. Pretty busy day overall. Currently helping the Coastie get some school supplies together.


----------



## gaspipe (Nov 29, 2014)

Pushed leaves all day b4 I have to hit the road for work for a week or so. Had the BR380 on my back and the BG75 in my left hand. Wife said I looked like a cyborg.


----------



## TheViking (Dec 2, 2014)

Stuck at home due to rain and couldn't work dropped off the daughter at school, made a am meeting, and had fellowship with a few friends. Came home napped for three hours after lunch..... Now up playing with my son and watching movies.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 2, 2014)

Finished putting a Dolmar saw together, had a stuck ring. I put a little fuel in the carb and got it to run a bit then ran into the house to warm up.


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 2, 2014)

Finally got a deer. 







But not with my rifle, with the Mazda.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## TheViking (Dec 2, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> Finally got a deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ok? Hope nobody was hurt obviously the vehicle and venison...


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 2, 2014)

Today I got the bushing in the Bobtach by heating the Bobtach with a torch and freezing the bushing, running to the shop and whacking it into position. Worked better than I thought. Then we acquired a new puppy. Little yellow dog, not sure of the breed. Yellow Lab/Golden Retriever mix? And I changed the carpeting on my chainsaw work table.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks to my 10 year old not doing what she was asked ( turn the bath off and get in) 
We had Niagara Falls coming thru the down stairs light fittings and a flood upstairs [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 3, 2014)

Went shopping with the wife today...not exactly my idea..


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 3, 2014)

TheViking said:


> You ok? Hope nobody was hurt obviously the vehicle and venison...



Yes, I'm fine, and thanks for asking. Car has $7,200 in damage. Yikes.

Today, I put new valve cover gaskets and a water pump in the old Crown Vic police interceptor. That old bomber is back in daily use again until I decide what to do with the Speed 3 deer killer.


----------



## Four Paws (Dec 3, 2014)

gaspipe said:


> Yes, I'm fine, and thanks for asking. Car has $7,200 in damage. Yikes.
> 
> Today, I put new valve cover gaskets and a water pump in the old Crown Vic police interceptor. That old bomber is back in daily use again until I decide what to do with the Speed 3 deer killer.



Sell the Mazda. Supercharge the Crown Victoria. Does it still have the pushbar?


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope, never had a pushbar installed. I have about 100ft of 1.5" 0.120" DOM tube in the shop. Been thinking about bending up a 'Roo' bar for the CVPI to smash through 'em all. 

Getting back on topic, I got home from work today, and Brown Santa left me something at the back door....


----------



## JBA (Dec 14, 2014)

Changing the oil in the wife's car today. My ten year old step daughter came down and asked to help. Had to explain why new oil (Royal Purple) is purple and old oil is black. She wanted to check the level after she put all the new oil in. So cool to see her interested in something other than video games. Takes me back to when I was little and I followed my dad around the garage. Good day here even without saws in the picture.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 14, 2014)

Today was day of rest. Yesterday did the oil change thing on wife's car plus a friend came down with another trailer full of wood for me to cut up and stack. Looks like I'll have firewood for another two or three years now. Been trying out several different saws doing this, all small ones but am not happy with any of them..Some run well but won't cut very well (safety chain), a couple of others had good chain but engine for one reason or another wouldn't run to suit me. I'm gonna make a chain this week to replace that awful safety chain or maybe just grind off the safety part. The ones that didn't do well are gonna be next Spring projects.. Forgot to mention: I brought in some dry wood for the garage because rain is in forecast.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 14, 2014)

Went to church this morning, stopped at Harbor Freight on the way home to get some free items I had coupons for, grabbed a few gallons of milk at Aldi's, ate homemade soup, crackers and cheese for lunch, went for a walk with the family and dogs, worked on two saws with fuel issues, came in a ate spaghetti and am watching Baa Baa Black Sheep with the family and mostly reading AS.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

Watched the Packers get beat...yeah! Watched the Seahawks win... yeah!! Now it's off to work. Waterpump in my 7.3 PSD plow truck tonight.


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 14, 2014)

Messed with the 61 a little looked at the 288 project and that is it.


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought in some wood in case the rain comes back. Then pulled the handle apart in the P62 that I have been working on to replace the worn trigger, it now raps out all the way and scares the heck out of yah. Next, redid the carb on a Homelite super xl auto and got it to run and idle.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 14, 2014)

bought a 362R non cm for half the price they normally sell here


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 14, 2014)

Went to breakfast at my mom and dads, took wife and daughter. Picked up some outdoor lights, a good push broom, new bow saw blade, milk and bread from the hardware store. Came home, me and daughter watched the patriots beat Miami (woo!) made a fire, then did this


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll never watch another racial display/football game again, but love what you and your daughter did. Merry Christmas


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 14, 2014)

kz1000 said:


> I'll never watch another racial display/football game again, but love what you and your daughter did. Merry Christmas


 Yeah, they're supposed to be there to play football, not be involved in demonstrations. If I was the GM of the Rams those guys would ride the bench awaiting trading time..


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 14, 2014)

I missed all that. What happened? Or the bs last week?


----------



## kz1000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Last week, this week who cares, tired of the ssdd.


----------



## AKDoug (Dec 14, 2014)

Waterpump out... thought I had one on the shelf, but didn't. Drive 120 miles round trip tomorrow for a new one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Did my best to educate and enlighten some over on the Politics & Religion forum.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2014)

joe25DA said:


> I missed all that. What happened? Or the bs last week?


 Some of the Pro football players this week chose to do demonstrations before the games like wearing t shirts that had words of protest against the white police that killed some of the black criminals. The Rams players came out in the "hands up don't shoot" position rather than just running on the field normally. I'd hate to be one of them next time they need a cop.


----------



## gaspipe (Dec 15, 2014)

Hauled a trailer from Richmond, VA to B'Ham, AL and then rode light back to Hooterville, TN. Was over 800 miles. Time for a coupla beerz.


----------



## jbighump (Dec 15, 2014)

Me and a good friend cut and split 2 cords or so of standing dead ash,fixed a gate and ate some good food...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2014)

Unloaded another trailer of wood today to cut up into firewood. I delivered a little bit of used oil to a shop near me to burn in his oil furnace and he had another saw to sell me, another $10 330 Homelite. When I got home I put a bit of fuel in the carb and it fired so I guess it may be worth fixing.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Upon coming home from work , I had my Fridays chainsaw stuff order already waiting for me. 

All for my Dolmar PS6400 and PS7900:
- 1 AMA Garden bar , 3/8" , 20" (Italy)
- 2 Carlton 3/8" rim sprockets , 7 teeth
- 1 Carlton 3/8" rim sprocket , 8 teeth
- 2 Carlton A2LM chains , 3/8" , .058" , 72DL

This is the first time I bought Carlton products as they weren't sold/popular around here.
I like the affordable prices , will have to see about the quality!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2014)

wde_1978 said:


> Upon coming home from work , I had my Fridays chainsaw stuff order already waiting for me.
> 
> All for my Dolmar PS6400 and PS7900:
> - 1 AMA Garden bar , 3/8" , 20" (Italy)
> ...


 I put a Carlton bar and chain on a Homelite 330 and it really zips through the wood. It looks a little like a safety chain but sure doesn't cut like one..


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I put a Carlton bar and chain on a Homelite 330 and it really zips through the wood. It looks a little like a safety chain but sure doesn't cut like one..



I got lucky with my purchase as I didn't ask what type of chain they were while ordering , I was just happy to snatch them for that price (~5 Euro cheaper then a OEM Dolmar chain).
These two loops are Carlton A2LM-072E , the legend on the packaging claims them as "standard" , without safety bumpers!
Loops with a suffix "BL" and "GL" feature bumper links.

I am glad they happen to be identical by design as my Dolmar and Oregon chains (round ground chisel) , that way these loops should "feel" about the same like the ones I used till now.

I just find it odd that they are sharped at a 30° angle , as opposed to 25° on my Dolmar and Oregon chains...  , we'll see...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2014)

Another day of stacking and cutting firewood. I took the time this morning to grind the bumpers off the safety chain of one of my Craftsman homeowner saws to see if it helped and it did. My cutting got shortened by wife telling me it was suppertime so that took care of the work for today.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 15, 2014)

Moved and stacked about a cord of red oak.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 17, 2014)

Muffler mod on the new ms362r.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2014)

My friend is coming over again today with another trailer of uncut firewood so I guess we'll unload it and I'll cut it up later. Wife made candy last night so I'll share some of it with him. I think I'm gonna also make up some chains for a couple of my little saws, that safety stuff just doesn't cut it!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2014)

VinceGU05 said:


> Muffler mod on the new ms362r.


 Doesn't that mess up your warranty?


----------



## Dilly (Dec 17, 2014)

Class tonight doing some paperwork to catch up on procedures. Kill me!


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 17, 2014)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Doesn't that mess up your warranty?


Nope. It's an import and the seller imported it a coupla years ago. Double whammie. [emoji6]


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 6, 2015)

Paid taxes this morning, did some end of year tree service paperwork into the afternoon and that gave me enough energy and frustration to hand split and stack a pile of wood. So now I'm sitting here aching and wishing I had 30 less years of experience doing that.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 6, 2015)

Drove a train today. Had an 026 with me for blowdowns if I came across any.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 6, 2015)

gaspipe said:


> Drove a train today. Had an 026 with me for blowdowns if I came across any.


So you drive trains and trucks both?


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 6, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> So you drive trains and trucks both?



Just trains.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 6, 2015)

Got a belated haircut. then wife wanted me to go get some dirt to fill a hole in the yard which I gladly did because it was so nice outside---20 degrees. Got the bags of dirt home from WalMart and of course they were like cement blocks. I brought them in the house and thawed them out, later carried them out and filled the hole. Wife wanted the hole filled because it was right above our water line and she was afraid it might freeze this week.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 6, 2015)

Made a purdy 11" long weld with the MIG today.
The hard part was bending over and laying in the machine to get to the problem area.

It's holding 125lbs. of steam pressure now and no leaks so we were successful. Now waiting on the next thing to break.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 6, 2015)

gaspipe said:


> Just trains.


Ok, you had posted about taking a trailer to Alabama and then going to TN or something so I assumed that was with a truck...


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 6, 2015)

That was just a pickup and a trailer (and a lot of miles in two days). My bad if I confused you.


----------



## TheViking (Jan 7, 2015)

Spent time with my family and took my daughter to and from school. Watched the snow and harassed the cat and dog while sitting in front of the fireplace.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 7, 2015)

Stayin' inside today, it's 9 degrees right now..


----------



## TheViking (Jan 8, 2015)

Found out I didn't have hot water this morning, found out a friend didn't have heat, and found out my in laws had burst pipes.

I linked up with a friend and we got a 45,000 BTU kerosene heater to my friend who lost his heater last night. Also two smaller ones that are electric and good for rooms.

Fixed my in laws pipes and pretty much repumbed their utility room. I'm a fan of Shark Bites now.....

My pipes haven't thawed and I want a shower so bad.....

I'm still luckily warm and dry and blessed to have my family and love!


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 8, 2015)

I fought with frozen plumbing today as well as the temps got very frigid for this part of the country. We were ok at the house but the pump at the hangar was frozen. Went down there this morning to put a light bulb in the pump house. Checked on it this afternoon and it was thawed and nothing broken this time. I left the bulb on and we should be ok in the future with that warming things.
Sold some firewood (1/2 cord) and built up some saw engines. Been burning all those cookies I generate to heat the shop.


----------



## rattler362 (Jan 8, 2015)

Tried to stay warm dang cold here last night.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 8, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I fought with frozen plumbing today as well as the temps got very frigid for this part of the country. We were ok at the house but the pump at the hangar was frozen. Went down there this morning to put a light bulb in the pump house. Checked on it this afternoon and it was thawed and nothing broken this time. I left the bulb on and we should be ok in the future with that warming things.
> Sold some firewood (1/2 cord) and built up some saw engines. Been burning all those cookies I generate to heat the shop.


 I wondered what you guys did with those cookies...


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 8, 2015)

I use the sawdust as "floor dry" or compost, use noodles for animal bedding or compost, use wood chips on the garden and burn cookies for heat.


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 8, 2015)

I cleaned up the basement to fill it with wood again. cleaned the wife's air purifier and swapped filter.
Sent my two 084 cylinders to mastermind. split a olympyk 970 case and threw it in the cleaning tank.
snowblowed the driveway. sounds like you guys east of the Mississippi river are having a cold spell.
yesterday here it was -15 and -45 windchill try to stay warm.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 8, 2015)

Spent some time cutting deadfall around the joint this afternoon with the Happy Meal sized Tanaka 3351. Felt like superman wielding the little saw after lugging around the 385XP the last couple days. Burning that little stuff now to keep the living room a bit warmer.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had some trouble with my back for the last couple of days, not able to do much. Sure hope this goes away.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 18, 2015)

Today after church I moved a couple trailers around that are filled with cookies left over from the Sept 20, GTG. I then repaired the oiler on a Stihl MS250 that had been oiling fine until I was demoing it for a customer. He's still going to buy it. I then worked on a couple of Poulan 3400s. Got one running but it has a cracked fuel tank. Thankfully I have a spare. Then I made my daughter and myself a malted milk shake and supper consisted of that, popcorn and 4 tangerines. Talked to my son on the phone for a while. He's in his last semester at West Point and really carrying a huge academic load. He's got a long weekend so had a few moments to chill.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Been playing with a Husky 55 that I did some port work on, (first try) I can't seem to get the normal low idle on it? It wraps out well and is a beast in a cut, ran a pressure test and it was good, just idles a little high when I set it at a norm.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 18, 2015)

gaspipe said:


> Spent some time cutting deadfall around the joint this afternoon with the Happy Meal sized Tanaka 3351. Felt like superman wielding the little saw after lugging around the 385XP the last couple days. Burning that little stuff now to keep the living room a bit warmer.


Your speak purdiur than a two dollar hoer.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 18, 2015)

Still recovering from a bad back. Nothing to do with saws unless it gets a lot better..


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

Watched The Seahawks make an amazing comeback. Best ten minutes of football I remember seeing!!


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 19, 2015)

Went and watched my daughters competitive cheer team. They won their first division championship today! Knowing all the hard work they've put into this routine to see it pay off like this was amazing! The emotion and excitement they each showed really choked me up. The team got a giant division champions banner to hang in their gym and they each got a champion jacket. I think she is sleeping in hers!


----------



## Peter White (Jan 19, 2015)

Used my gaffs for the first time yesterday, topping and removing a 14" dbh oak from front yard. Gaff climbing is harder and more tiring than I thought, but went slow and used a top rope. Cut down that one and then another 16" dbh oak. Limbed, bucked, carted to the woodpile and stacked them. The yard cleanup may take a while til I get to it. Then watched the GB -Seattle game (crazy!) then the Pats-Colts game (I was OK with the big win). Today I think I'll take it easy...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Watched The Seahawks make an amazing comeback. Best ten minutes of football I remember seeing!!


 It looked to me like the Packers came to play----one half. Looks like the Pack needs to change their diet, their stamina sucks! My Colts showed 'em in the second game though!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It looked to me like the Packers came to play----one half. Looks like the Pack needs to change their diet, their stamina sucks! My Colts showed 'em in the second game though!


Yes, I was looking at it from the other side. Seahawks were playing terrible the first half, just not up too standard, but came out, especially in the last two minutes, and OT like they wanted too win. I did expect more from the Colts. Poor game.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2015)

Today I completely forgot about Pro Football and went to the garage and cleaned some parts so I could re-assemble yet another 330 Homelite. I'm not sure why I'm doing this because the 330 isn't exactly something everyone wants and I already have two of them. I have a little Echo waiting on the bench with little compression, I guess that's my next victim. It's a balmy 50 some degrees here today..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 19, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Yes, I was looking at it from the other side. Seahawks were playing terrible the first half, just not up too standard, but came out, especially in the last two minutes, and OT like they wanted too win. I did expect more from the Colts. Poor game.


 The Colts have played several poor games lately. Don't know if it's injuries or what..


----------



## Peter White (Jan 19, 2015)

I was really rooting for Green Bay. Everything seemed to start going the Seahawks way all at once. What a crazy game... Today I dropped two more trees in the front yard, but with the thaw it was to muddy to move the bucked pieces to the woodpile. Gotta huge pile of branches. Working up to a chipper rental soon...


----------



## redfin (Jan 19, 2015)

Watched this.





And finished my conduit.


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 19, 2015)

I have been sick today. Not much fun.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 19, 2015)

flew for 2.1 hours this morning to get a missionary pilot heading to Madagascar up to speed, then taught my daughter some vehicle maintenance and servicing.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Finished up a Husky 55 that I had been working on, then pulled out a few other project to see what parts I need, (261, 254, 51, 365) seem to keep finding more parts to I need to complete them. If you have a Husky bone yard, I'm your friend.


----------



## Peter White (Jan 19, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Been playing with a Husky 55 that I did some port work on, (first try) I can't seem to get the normal low idle on it? It wraps out well and is a beast in a cut, ran a pressure test and it was good, just idles a little high when I set it at a norm.


What did you do to the ports, exactly? Widening only? Remove base gasket? I am thinking of doing some work to my 55 Rancher some long winter night...


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 19, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> flew for 2.1 hours this morning to get a missionary pilot heading to Madagascar up to speed, then taught my daughter some vehicle maintenance and servicing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 396149



Believe it or not, I have that exact same oil drain pan. Exactly the same. Amazing.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 19, 2015)

Well today i started off goin to the walk in doctor to have a shot put in my back.now im cruisin the message board chillin on the couch enjoyin some prednisone and tramadol.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Peter White said:


> What did you do to the ports, exactly? Widening only? Remove base gasket? I am thinking of doing some work to my 55 Rancher some long winter night...


I did widen the exhaust and squared it up, just a little on the intake also. I may have varied the top and bottom a little on both and "yes" canned the base gasket. This a closed port 55 and was somewhat clean inside when I started, the piston took a little sanding.


----------



## Peter White (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice. How does one tell if their Rancher 55 is closed port or not? This is my s/n plate....


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 19, 2015)

Peter White said:


> Nice. How does one tell if their Rancher 55 is closed port or not? This is my s/n plate....
> View attachment 396188


I don't think any of the ranchers were closed port but could be wrong. Seeing the piston is a confirmation and also, most of the closed port cylinders have some ++++ markings on them. Search for threads on AS regarding that subject, it's been addressed a number of times.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Peter White said:


> Nice. How does one tell if their Rancher 55 is closed port or not? This is my s/n plate....
> View attachment 396188


I pulled the head.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ordered a chainsaw.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 19, 2015)

Cut cherry, apple, pear and crepe myrtle all day with my (Four Paw's) old Husky 50 with the open port 55 top end from a '98 55 Rancher and a muffler mod. Filled two truck loads. The saw ran great, the weather was nice. Packed up, had a couple beers, went home. 

Left the little Tanaka in the tool box today.


----------



## treetop1986 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pulled the head off a c15 kitty cat


----------



## TheViking (Jan 19, 2015)

Slept in late with the wife, built my son's Power Wheels Corvette Stingray and removed the high speed lockout. Went to to movies as a family with our niece and MIL, Paddington was the movie of choice, picked up a new dryer and now about to watch November Man again... As I forgot to return it to Red Box in time....


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

TheViking said:


> Slept in late with the wife, built my son's Power Wheels Corvette Stingray and removed the high speed lockout. Went to to movies as a family with our niece and MIL, Paddington was the movie of choice, picked up a new dryer and now about to watch November Man again... As I forgot to return it to Red Box in time....


November Man ... is that a good movie?


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

Turned a maple bowl with groove. Filled with coffee grounds and green calcite. After sanding a lot of voids. Filled voids with turquoise powder. I am happy with it now. Will make glass lid.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

And finished sanding. After finish and lid I think this will turn out nice.


----------



## TheViking (Jan 20, 2015)

Took a hike on the back 40, checked deer signs and trails, also signs of neighbors kid on his dirt bike. Moved old washer and dryer, put new dryer in and rewired the socket. Spent time playing with my son and his Corvette again in the yard and my niece on her trike. Other than the bull and stress if bad sockets, and moving the dryer that sliced open my hand it was alright. Watching the NBR on PBS now and just got off the phone with a friend. 

Smelling dinner from the kitchen...


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 20, 2015)

Finished up another maple bowl. This came from a city parks they were taking out. Carved and filled with calcite and mica. Then put a pot of chicken n dumplings on. Smelling really good


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Good work.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2015)

I saw a buy it now item on eBay I really really wanted! But couldn't log into paypal, so in a huge flap I tried to storm off in a fresh 10" snowfall and got stuck, heading to a friends to use his CC.
No problem, I found my girl friends bank card in my wallet, so now I got the item paid for.
Haven't told her yet what I bought for her. Lol


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Spent the day setting up scaffolding in the building I'm working on. Getting ready for the plasterers to spray the fireproofing on the steel beams and insulation on the pre cast ceiling panels.


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I saw a buy it now item on eBay I really really wanted! But couldn't log into paypal, so in a huge flap I tried to storm off in a fresh 10" snowfall and got stuck, heading to a friends to use his CC.
> No problem, I found my girl friends bank card in my wallet, so now I got the item paid for.
> Haven't told her yet what I bought for her. Lol


Hope you bought her something nice with her money.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> Hope you bought her something nice with her money.


I'm really, hoping so, it's a rare book signed by the author. The seller has a return policy if she doesn't like it. Lol


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 21, 2015)

I rigged a hitch on the four wheeler so I could pull the log splitter over to the wood pile. Split up some stubborn rounds and stacked most of it. Beautiful day here and just wore a t-shirt. (and pants too of course...)


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Repos then took my puppy to the vet to repost her ears.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

Went out to the shop and almost finished assembling the 330 Homie. Got all done except a few outside parts, starter, top bar, etc. when wife drove up with groceries and dinner so I helped her unload the car and that was the end of saw work for the day...nice day for this time of year, still wore a sweater though..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 21, 2015)

Finished the 330 today, never did find the bar plates (sure I had them) so had to go to the local shop and pick up a pair. While at the shop I noticed he had a nice Stihl MS250 in his showroom so bought it also. Expensive trip just to get two bar plates...


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 21, 2015)

Dropped 2 saws at the customer and he have me 4 more [emoji12]




And fitted some real spikes to the 192t


----------



## redfin (Jan 21, 2015)

This is what I'm going to be doing for awhile.


----------



## jonsered14 (Jan 21, 2015)

I cleaned 3 saws a jonsered 2159 husky 562xp and a husky 372xp from cutting wood the last 5 days put um away all cleaned up 4 bout 3 days then back to maken them dirty


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 21, 2015)

Worked 8 hours, played with a 262xp and took my daughter to the Pens v Hawks game for her birthday!


----------



## JBA (Jan 21, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Worked 8 hours, played with a 262xp and took my daughter to the Pens v Hawks game for her birthday!


LETS GO PENS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 21, 2015)

JBA said:


> LETS GO PENS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And were going to overtime!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 21, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> And were going to overtime!


And a shootout!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 21, 2015)

JBA said:


> LETS GO PENS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I can't believe I am saying this but Go Pens Go. The Jets could overtake Chicago in the standings if they only get 1 point tonight.

Jets up 4 -0 over CBJ after 2.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 21, 2015)

GCJenks204 said:


> I can't believe I am saying this but Go Pens Go. The Jets could overtake Chicago in the standings if they only get 1 point tonight.
> 
> Jets up 4 -0 over CBJ after 2.


Sorry you didnt get the help you wanted!


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 21, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Sorry you didnt get the help you wanted!



Oh well, at this point I would almost rather be below them in the standings. I would love to go in to the United Center and in the playoffs and keep our winning streak going. 3 + 0 in there so far this season.


----------



## Viper21 (Jan 22, 2015)

I cut some firewood today. 

First, I cut a load for my Mom. She still cuts a lot of her own firewood, splits it too. Although, these days she has a splitter. She hand split her wood up until she hit 60. She has a couple big box huskys, I don't remember what models but, they are somewhere between 39 & 45 cc's. At this point, I just supplement her firewood stash. So today, I got her a load. Great excuse to see her, & I usually get fed when stopping by. 

Supposed to be crap the next few days, rain/snow starting tomorrow. Thought I'd get another load for myself. I've probably got enough to last the rest of the winter but, why cut it close ? Brought down an easy access oak.






Got lucky, & dropped er right where I wanted to. Hey..... I'd rather be lucky than good  

Was nice to get out & give the new bar & chain some work today, I must admit. Went through this one like butter. I didn't measure it but, the base was 18-20"






Getting a little later in the day, didn't feel like splitting it so, I just loaded er up in my hunting/firewood/general woods truck






Admittedly, was quite a load. Probably a little more than I should've put in it. However, I wanted to get it all. The firewood vultures around here would've had it on their pile by breakfast for sure. 

Maggie approved. She was snoozing on my lap before I pulled back into my driveway....






Hope others had a good day too. Maggie & I will probably fall asleep in the recliner before too long....


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 22, 2015)

I ran a ported 064 that showed up on my doorstep from some backwoods cattle farmer!


----------



## JBA (Jan 22, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I ran a ported 064 that showed up on my doorstep from some backwoods cattle farmer!


And how did the backwoods cattle farmer do?


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 22, 2015)

Monkeyed with a Stihl 028, tried another carb -- pulled out several more hairs. The "landing strip" on top is getting larger, and muh eyes are bulgin, and muh blood pressure just snapped the gauge on the cuff. Pulled a few more times, (restrained myself from slinging it across the yard) then put it back under the bench.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 22, 2015)

Handled a few chainsaws yesterday, just enough to hurt my back again, so today took the wife to lunch and came home and watched a little tv.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 22, 2015)

I took the day off of work, which I shouldn't have done, to head down to Mississippi for the day. I took the Tanaka 3351 down there to visit my Mom and Dad, and prune their trees. Came home with a load of kindling, and a warm feeling in my heart after visiting my folks.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 22, 2015)

Took a whole bunch of coasters out of the kiln. Have too do something with all this scrap glass


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 22, 2015)

Culled old utility bills and shredded them, archived years worth of credit card statements, gave a couple flight lessons to my volunteer apprentice kids, slashed and burned debris in the garden and have that ready to till, went to an estate sale and got a 5' prybar and a 4 drawer file cabinet for $15 total, then stopped and ordered a pizza from a new place we hadn't tried yet. meh.


----------



## JBA (Jan 22, 2015)

Hanging out with a few guys from work trying to keep the brewers working!!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Peter White (Jan 23, 2015)

Topped a tall skinny tree and chopped her up for next year's firewood. Tree number 5 I have taken out of the front yard - 2nd one I had to top. Used spikes and a climbing rope. Tried using a low box to catch the woodchips - worked pretty well, got 5 boxes full that didn't need to be cleaned up. Got to play with my new Echo CS350T and my old recently repaired and modded Husky 55 Rancher. 




Tried to ignore all the news about deflated footballs...


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 23, 2015)

Plowed snow...all day..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 23, 2015)

More end of year paperwork this morning, went to an estate sale, assembled 3 MS390 engines, cleaned up some chainsaw parts, made supper for Groundi as she's doing final packing for her trip tomorrow, made some phone calls, wrote some emails, shredded about 10 more pounds of old documents.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 23, 2015)

Went to the local shop and bought a Homelite Super XL parts saw. I got it home and found out that this saw is better than the saw I was getting parts for so guess I'll fix this one up. I put a little fuel in the exhaust port and it fired right up although the piston looked a little rough. It didn't come with a muffler so I ordered one for it. It's too cold outside for me to clean the saws up so they may remain dirty until it warms up a bit. I generally clean them with Purple Power and then hose them off but it's not warm enough for them to dry off.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 24, 2015)

Felled , limbed and bucked the second of three pear trees that I marked down for firewood.
All the cutting done with my Dolmar PS-7900. 
The third one , standing above and behind the stump , has an appointment for next week.



My aching arms sure miss the feather weight , compared to the weight of the PS-7900 , of my damaged small Sachs-Dolmar 105!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 24, 2015)

Started up the Super XL a few minutes ago without the muffler. Kinda loud, it's afternoon, neighbors should all be awake anyway. Adjusted carb, sharpened chain by hand even though I have a grinder I just kinda like doin' it that way. Checked oiler after I put oil in it, worked fine. Waiting on the muffler to get here..


----------



## JBA (Jan 24, 2015)

Just went grocery shopping with Big Red. Had to listen to her complain about my hair being too long. My hat being to dirty and beat up. So I got a haircut and on my way out asked the girl to toss the hat. Then the wife says why would you throw away a hat that u can wear to work. Was my favorite Stihl hat. Old grungy and broken in perfect. Time to go shopping for a new one now. Maybe a new saw to go with the hat?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm standing at the lathe.........

This is the worst part of what I do. Makes my back hurt......and is boring.


----------



## Viper21 (Jan 24, 2015)

Took my mom, wife, & boys to a gun show. Had a great time. Mom bought a new .38sp, wife bought a new .357 looking forward to shooting them


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 24, 2015)

JBA said:


> Just went grocery shopping with Big Red. Had to listen to her complain about my hair being too long. My hat being to dirty and beat up. So I got a haircut and on my way out asked the girl to toss the hat. Then the wife says why would you throw away a hat that u can wear to work. Was my favorite Stihl hat. Old grungy and broken in perfect. Time to go shopping for a new one now. Maybe a new saw to go with the hat?


 Maybe if you buy a new saw they might give you a new hat, I know Echo does that on certain models..


----------



## ramv102000 (Jan 25, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I didn't start a chainsaw today. I was working on paperwork all morning and into the early afternoon. Then I went to the shop and spun up five 20" chains and two 24" chains. Put one of the chains and a new bar on an MS310 and took some pics of it. I am going to post it on CL later this evening. I was working on a 1990 Dodge one ton van that hasn't run for years. Been chasing down problems one at a time. It doesn't seem to "spark" until I stop cranking it. (ie, when I let off the key, then it fires) I have run into this problem in the past but it has been so many years I can't remember what the issue is. Rats!
> Anyway, I should head out to the deer stand to work on filling the freezer but I'm feeling a bit lazy...
> What did you guys do?


 Try replacong the ignition resistor, commom problem with the old Dodges


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm standing at the lathe.........
> 
> This is the worst part of what I do. Makes my back hurt......and is boring.



Try a new pair of shoes. I am on my feet 12hrs. a day and when my back goes to hurtin i put on a different or new pair of shoes it works.
I buy shoes with my back, a pair may be ragged looking but if they have proper support my back is fine.

This works unless you are just complaining and really want a new CNC lathe!


----------



## JBA (Jan 25, 2015)

Trying to win me some tools . Supporting the local fire department. All you can eat and all the beer you can drink. Gonna get my 25.00 dollar admission fee back right quick.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 25, 2015)

After church I took a nap (unusual for me) and then wiped down and photographed three saws. Posted them on Craigslist this evening. One Stihl, one Poulan and one Homelite. Got an email from Groundi that she arrived in Dhaka safely after about 30 hours of travel. I'm a bachelor for the next two weeks. Maybe I'll lose some weight.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 26, 2015)

JBA said:


> Just went grocery shopping with Big Red. Had to listen to her complain about my hair being too long. My hat being to dirty and beat up. So I got a haircut and on my way out asked the girl to toss the hat. Then the wife says why would you throw away a hat that u can wear to work. Was my favorite Stihl hat. Old grungy and broken in perfect. Time to go shopping for a new one now. Maybe a new saw to go with the hat?


No not the Stihl hat!


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 26, 2015)

I got my neighbor's poulan 2250 runnin' after a carb cleaning on it. That lil' booger was a pain to get the throttle cable on right.
I went over and taught my other neighbors how to prune their apricot and peach trees. Started out with hand pruners, went to loppers, then I turned loose a 346 on it. I cut the limbs up so they could use them for smoke in their medicine lodge. Happy trails.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 26, 2015)

Sold a 455 rancher on cl...worked all day in the cold doing a pcv service on my wrecked 04 volvo s60r....hmm...what to do today?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 26, 2015)

Muffler arrived today for my Super XL Homelite. It came from Chainsawr in Vermont. I ran out and installed it after hunting for half an hour for some bolts that were long enough. Saw sounds much quieter but seems to cut the power down some. I had to adjust the carb again, a little leaner this time. I'll probably have to put some new fuel mix in it also. The muffler arrived in record time as I ordered it Saturday morning, I guess that's good because the blizzard in the northeast will slow the mail down there for a day or so.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 26, 2015)

Today, I packed up a saw but other than that I did paperwork ALL DAY LONG!... I'm about ready to go screaming and yelling through the woods. But it's dark and cold out. lol


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Today, I packed up a saw but other than that I did paperwork ALL DAY LONG!... I'm about ready to go screaming and yelling through the woods. But it's dark and cold out. lol



Paperwork makes the bureaucracy happy! I don't miss it, always hated doing all the year end forms.

Last week, I went to my folks place in MS to prune some trees and visit a bit with them. Went back down there today to finish their back yard, and then got hired by the neighbors to prune theirs. Used my new to me Shindaiwa 360 (thanks Josh) all day. Came home with cash, a load of wood I didn't expect to have, and a smile.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Today, I packed up a saw but other than that I did paperwork ALL DAY LONG!... I'm about ready to go screaming and yelling through the woods. But it's dark and cold out. lol


 I haven't packed a saw for several weeks, having trouble getting saws at cheap enough prices to repair and sell. The ones I have now will cut wood okay but aren't exactly ones that people go crazy over..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 26, 2015)

I listed three saws on CL last evening and probably have one or two more that should get put up for sale. I'm thinking about selling off some of my line up saws, you know, the ones you keep? Well, I don't need two MS660's and I don't need two 044's and I probably don't need my 036 Pro because I never fixed it in the 8 months I've owned it even though I have the parts. Haven't been doing much serious cutting lately, mostly saw testing after repairs or rebuilds. So I wind up doing most of the cutting with test saws and rarely use my "keepers". Guess the next ice storm or hurricane can change all that in a hurry.


----------



## mt.stalker (Jan 26, 2015)

Drove my MA & PA (92,93) to Binghamton for eye exams and out for dinner . A very good day !!!


----------



## zogger (Jan 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I listed three saws on CL last evening and probably have one or two more that should get put up for sale. I'm thinking about selling off some of my line up saws, you know, the ones you keep? Well, I don't need two MS660's and I don't need two 044's and I probably don't need my 036 Pro because I never fixed it in the 8 months I've owned it even though I have the parts. Haven't been doing much serious cutting lately, mostly saw testing after repairs or rebuilds. So I wind up doing most of the cutting with test saws and rarely use my "keepers". Guess the next ice storm or hurricane can change all that in a hurry.



Yep, if you don't need them, but they work, sit on them until the next major storm. Remember a few years ago the big tornado outbreak? I was *this close* to working a deal with the local TSC to take all their returns at one benjamin per, no matter which make or model. Manager was intrigued, said "give me a few days to think on it" Well, the big storms hit a few days later and they sold out of every saw quickly, including the marked down returns, so no deals for me....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 27, 2015)

Spent about half a day waiting for internet service to be fixed. Well, actually I did other things while I waited, nothing interesting..I think I already mentioned putting my muffler on today. I'm down to one saw that needs worked on and I imagine it will need a fairly complete teardown. It's a 330EVL Echo with the shortest bar on a saw that I've ever seen, I think it may be shorter than a foot.


----------



## slovcan (Jan 27, 2015)

Went out to put the battery charger on the Silverado. Found the hood latch stuck so sprayed some penetrating lube and worked it a bit. Should do that every 18 years whether it needs it or not. Did the tailgate latch last year. Both like new now.

Took the cat muffler off the 346 and put on the newly modded OEM non-cat muffler. Too late to start it and adjust the carb, though. That'll have to wait until Wednesday now. I'll try to find time to post pics of the muffler then, but you've all seen it before anyway, I'm sure. I think I did a tidy job - put a hole 7/16" by 1-1/8" on the bar side under a 288 deflector. The top hole had already been opened up to the size of the deflector top by the previous owner of the muffler.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 27, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Spent about half a day waiting for internet service to be fixed. Well, actually I did other things while I waited, nothing interesting..I think I already mentioned putting my muffler on today. I'm down to one saw that needs worked on and I imagine it will need a fairly complete teardown. It's a 330EVL Echo with the shortest bar on a saw that I've ever seen, I think it may be shorter than a foot.


I can solve that saw shortage problem for you. Whatcha wanna mess with? I've got plenty of projects. lol


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 27, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I can solve that saw shortage problem for you. Whatcha wanna mess with? I've got plenty of projects. lol


 I'll keep your offer in mind, right now it's too cold to work on anything and I have an unheated building to work in so I'm just enjoying the moment. Our weather this time of year can get to 10 below or 60 degrees. Last week I managed to fix a couple of saws, this week I'm mostly watching tv or playing with my computer. I'll get started on the Echo when it does warm up but looks to be a few days. You'd think my wife would let me work on saws in the house when weather is bad but she says house is hard enough to clean without having saws in there..


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 28, 2015)

Opened up a big box filled with lotsa goodies arrived from TN today[emoji16] Xmas part 2. [emoji12][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 28, 2015)

Dug up an old 1/2 inch acid line so we could reroute it for a new install. 10 degrees outside. It pays to be an operator when you have a new backhoe with heated cab and heated seat.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 2, 2015)

Today what I did had no relation to what I intended to do today. Started out with my daughter's phone ringing, I found that and took it to her. She was needed as a substitute teacher and school was starting in just minutes. She was out the door in a jiffy and on her way. I started in on paperwork, emails and my usual morning activity...I was about to start a project of laying trim tile above the kitchen countertops when the power went out. Snap! Reported that, tried to take the van to the hangar but that was stuck (on level ground) due to all the rain we got last night. Got the truck out, loaded up some saws in case the roads were blocked (strong winds) and went to the hangar for a while. Came back about the same time the power came back on. By this time I needed to check on some stuff in the shop and got distracted by a partially assembled saw. Finished that and ran it a bit in some wood. Went back into the house and carried on with my day. Maybe Wednesday it will be dry enough I can get the trailer and tractor out to accomplish the other task I planning on. Ate cereal for supper and am now taking a break as it's 9:30pm and I'm worn out.


----------



## Lignator (Feb 2, 2015)

shoveled 14+ inches of snow.....and cleaned a few feet of snow off the roof to keep ice dams from forming

next house is going to have a steep metal roof, no gutters and a driveway without 3 foot retaining walls on both side!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 3, 2015)

I went to the mailbox and my muffler finally came for another Super XL I'm putting together. I've gathered up almost enough parts to get started but I'm gonna wait for warmer weather. I think I'll still need to find a piston but that shouldn't be hard, they made thousands of them..


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Feb 3, 2015)

split another load and got it in the shed (about 1/3 cord...all I can get in my Yota)


----------



## Jason Smoot (Feb 3, 2015)

I bent coated rebar yesterday with the manual bender and gonna start tying it up today for a sludge sump. Old school benders will make a man out of ya. 5/8 6000 psi rebar.


----------



## rd35 (Feb 3, 2015)

Helped a buddy set up his house electrical panel so he can power it with his portable generator during a utility power outage. This was my first breaker interlock job. Pretty cool deal. Got him set up for legal, safe generator power for about $200.00 including all the wiring from the house to an out-building where the generator resides, power cord and all. Now, when the lights go out, he just fires up the generator, plugs in the cord, goes to the panel, shuts off the main and branch breakers, moves the interlock slide, and turns on the generator breaker, and turns on individual branch breakers to give him lighting and convenience power as well as his furnace blower, fridge, freezers, and pumps.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Feb 5, 2015)

Today was a great day. Didn't spend a single minute in the office, instead drove 2 hours to a job site to consult on a timber frame cottage under construction. Always a joy to see the big timbers but the scenery isn't so bad either. I can't wait to go back in summer with everything isn't frozen and covered in snow...






Trucks parked in the middle of the lake. 





Helicopter landing pad.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 5, 2015)

Caught another beautiful winter run Steelhead and filleted it up for a widow neighbor.
This is such a grand life here!


----------



## Ray Bell (Feb 5, 2015)

I feel like such a whimp!! Turning Christmas ornaments for friends and family out of scrap ash. Gotta do something with all this left over wood. Would much rather be building cabins or catching steelhead, but also babysitting 18 mo granddaughter. Don't want to leave my wife too have to do this all by herself.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 5, 2015)

Borrowed a large tractor operated rototiller from a buddy and screwed the thing up before I even got it off the trailer. I missed a tie down strap and it bent the rear door. Had to remove that to fix it. It stretched the metal so I had to cut some kerfs on it so I could straighten it. Then I had to weld the cuts shut and painted it up and assembled it. Got the garden tilled and loaded the tractor and tiller back on the trailer. Sold a $50 saw, did some paperwork and ate bean dip and corn chips for supper. Didn't run a saw except to start the one the guy was buying. I also told him how to install new fuel lines on his Poulan.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 5, 2015)

Bought another house today, wasn't on the radar screen a week ago...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 5, 2015)

I've been looking for a decent house at a nice price for two or three years now. The problem is, the cheap houses are a mess and the rest are too expensive for me. I did mention I was retired somewhere on here. Wife wants to live around here so that gives me less to choose from.


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bought a 70cc off tlandrum not ported but mm.....


----------



## Tjcole50 (Feb 6, 2015)

Finally decided... my luck tho that 572xp releases next month.......if it's only 1/2 lb lighter than this hog I won't care tho lol


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 6, 2015)

Picked up a P&C for a ms390 then welded a popup on it. Muffler mod , bead blast the crap off the flywheel. 
Then slapped it 95% together. Been a busy day !


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 6, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> if you move north you can get more for less. Paid 60K for this, a work in progress. 6 acres. I work on it every day 2 big barns and a house .View attachment 401216


I doubt if you could get anything like that around here for that price. It would be at least 100k around here, probably more, in Bloomington (35 miles away) it would be about 300k.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Feb 6, 2015)

Jason Smoot said:


> View attachment 398923
> Dug up an old 1/2 inch acid line so we could reroute it for a new install. 10 degrees outside. It pays to be an operator when you have a new backhoe with heated cab and heated seat.


ok I am intrigued what is an acid line? like it flows acid or is that some type of material, never heard of it before, heated equipment cabs rock
DDave


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 6, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Location makes a huge difference. I am out in the boonies. I paid way to much, bought it before the housing market crashed. This is a place I can see from my front porch, the house is 3 times larger than mine, had new roof, siding, furnace and plumbing, monster barn with cement floor, 5 acres a couple of sheds. It was listed last year at $54,000 it probably sold for less. It needed kitchen cabinets and a little drywall work and some firewood harvested..
> View attachment 401303
> View attachment 401304
> View attachment 401305
> ...


 You guys appear to have better roads than we have also, where I live you almost have to have a motocross suspension on your car to get by and we're 3 miles from town!


----------



## abramj (Feb 6, 2015)

I was thinking that too about the roads. shoot, I live about 500 feet from the new I69 coming through the area, and due to the limestone businesses in the area, all our roads are full of holes and patched holes, and gravel filled holes, and blind holes. Not much of a problem for a big truck, but my little civic struggles.

But, to continue with what I did today..... I turned 150,000 miles on the odometer of my civic. Thought that was a great feet, till I found out my brother, RD35, turned over 300,000 on his 3500 Diesel dodge pickup today!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 6, 2015)

abramj said:


> I was thinking that too about the roads. shoot, I live about 500 feet from the new I69 coming through the area, and due to the limestone businesses in the area, all our roads are full of holes and patched holes, and gravel filled holes, and blind holes. Not much of a problem for a big truck, but my little civic struggles.
> 
> But, to continue with what I did today..... I turned 150,000 miles on the odometer of my civic. Thought that was a great feet, till I found out my brother, RD35, turned over 300,000 on his 3500 Diesel dodge pickup today!


 Yeah, I like driving in Bloomington too! I used to live up there in the 50s and it was a nice little town. It has expanded much in that time but they seemed to have kept the same roads with a few additions and the traffic at times is almost unbearable. Even though I used to work up there until recently I try to avoid driving there whenever possible. Terre Haute and Vincennes are much easier to negotiate.


----------



## Jason Smoot (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> ok I am intrigued what is an acid line? like it flows acid or is that some type of material, never heard of it before, heated equipment cabs rock
> DDave


It's 1/2 inch grey pvc line. Nothing special other than its hard to find and very brittle from the acid.


----------



## JBA (Feb 6, 2015)

Spent my 8 up on top of the tower. 9 degrees when we started. Afternoon was warmer.


----------



## PA Dan (Feb 6, 2015)

JBA said:


> Spent my 8 up on top of the tower. 9 degrees when we started. Afternoon was warmer. View attachment 401447


Awesome buddy! Just think about June!


----------



## JBA (Feb 6, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Awesome buddy! Just think about June!


Would be great up there without under armour, bib overalls, and a heavy carhartt jacket weighing you down. First one to cry about the weather being to hot this summer get punched right in their cake eater.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 6, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


>


----------



## zogger (Feb 6, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> View attachment 401497
> View attachment 401498



Well, that's nice, but where will you fit the other half of your saw hoard?


----------



## Mechanicone (Feb 6, 2015)

Jerked the engine out of this beauty to shim the liners up


----------



## wyk (Feb 7, 2015)

I voted


----------



## JBA (Feb 7, 2015)

Had to work at 6 am this morning. So at 4:45 on my way in I did my part to thin the local whitetail population. Very small damage to the truck. Deer not so lucky.


----------



## mathewsdxt75 (Feb 7, 2015)

Coffee first. ran all my saws. knocked out a good chunk of oak fire wood. chow time!


----------



## cuttinties (Feb 7, 2015)

Hung out with my little girl and trying to get some practice in. Bowled a 1153 in 5 game scratch total. So pretty good day.


----------



## computeruser (Feb 7, 2015)

Earlier this week, I had a large two-trunk white oak removed. Today, it was blocked up, halved/quartered, and furnished two dump trailer loads of firewood for another AS member's home heating needs. I ended up keeping a cord and a half or so for myself, and I'm guessing he ended up with 3.75 cords for his share.





















I ran 14.5 tanks though this rebuilt no-base-gasket 10mm 044 today, so I guess it's finally broken in now. My hands are still tingling, four hours later. Running side-by-side with a 441c, the differences were more than obvious. Between the fuel consumption and the vibes, I can see why that 441c is as popular as it seems to be. Sure, you can certainly lean on the 044 a lot more, and this one would be fine with an 8t and a 20" bar, but man do I feel beat!

Went and got Ethiopian for dinner with my wife, got a book and a beverage lined up, so now it's fireplace time!


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 7, 2015)

Did a whole lotta nothin today and all this week. Down with a sinus infection that got bad and spread to an ear infection before I decided to go to the doctor on Thursday.

In retrospect, waiting till day 9 of symptoms to go to the doc was probably a bad idea.


----------



## Cliniford (Feb 7, 2015)

Went to Woods Logging and picked up a 25" bar for the new ms460. Got that swapped on instead of the giant 28". Put a new air filter and fuel tank vent on the 346xp as well as a new chain for the 18" bar. Time to tear up some firewood now.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 7, 2015)

Cliniford said:


> Went to Woods Logging and picked up a 25" bar for the new ms460. Got that swapped on instead of the giant 28". Put a new air filter and fuel tank vent on the 346xp as well as a new chain for the 18" bar. Time to tear up some firewood now.


That's the dynamic duo!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 7, 2015)

I started the process of cleaning out my current house so I can put it on the market. Made several trips to the storage unit I rented yesterday and moved 146 saws, 2 shelving units, 6 boxes of chain loops, 2 boxes of bulk chain and 2 tubs of bars and several boxes of parts.


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 7, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I started the process of cleaning out my current house so I can put it on the market. Made several trips to the storage unit I rented yesterday and moved 146 saws, 2 shelving units, 6 boxes of chain loops, 2 boxes of bulk chain and 2 tubs of bars and several boxes of parts.
> 
> View attachment 401776


146 saws? Holy crap! Feel free to send a few dozen up my way!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 7, 2015)

DeckSetter said:


> 146 saws? Holy crap! Feel free to send a few dozen up my way!



Still have a few here at the house and probably another 300 back in VA.


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 7, 2015)

I sat on my ass and watched TV.


----------



## Deererainman (Feb 7, 2015)

Taught the Electricity Merit Badge for 26 Boy Scouts at a local Merit Badge Fair.


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 7, 2015)

Pulled out a few small elm trees and ran my freshly modded 201.


----------



## Cliniford (Feb 7, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 401808
> View attachment 401811
> Pulled out a few small elm trees and ran my freshly modded 201.


Those tire chains are pretty badass. Never seen the cross links so close together. I bet they grab like crazy.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 8, 2015)

I smoked a pork loin and got a boston butt slab and a pork belly curing for the smoker next weekend. Went to the movies and ate 50c worth of popcorn that cost me $7.


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cliniford said:


> Those tire chains are pretty badass. Never seen the cross links so close together. I bet they grab like crazy.


I had them made with double cross links, yes they grab pretty hard


----------



## huski (Feb 8, 2015)

Cut and limb 4 trees, put them on trailer and pulled those with atv tru ice road to cottage. Nowim going to check if there is any fish on nets wich are under ice on the lake. Here is 40cm ice on lake and i use my heated handle ms 260 to cut tru ice. Wish that wind would go away...


----------



## huski (Feb 8, 2015)

From 3x60 meter net we get total of 41 fishes (LAHNA) in Finnish


----------



## zogger (Feb 8, 2015)

huski said:


> From 3x60 meter net we get total of 41 fishes (LAHNA) in Finnish



That's pretty cool, nets under the ice!

Here is the fish, in English

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_bream


----------



## huski (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes it is  i use board with spring to run rope under ice to another end and i can rewind the nets to another end to check fishes


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 8, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 401808
> View attachment 401811
> Pulled out a few small elm trees and ran my freshly modded 201.


Nice Farmall! Is that a C? 

I need to get some chains for the old Case.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 8, 2015)

Moved my woodpile around.

7


----------



## Deets066 (Feb 8, 2015)

DeckSetter said:


> Nice Farmall! Is that a C?
> 
> I need to get some chains for the old Case.


Yup, super C


----------



## mels (Feb 8, 2015)

Moved Wifeys 1958/59 Wheelhorse model RJ58 lawn and garden tractor out from where it had been hanging out these past 5 or 10 years. Had to sled it out on toboggans, loaded it up in my buddy Helio's truck and brought it over to his place to tear it down and restore it. Wifey says she wants it done in time for her to use putting around Shovelfest this year in Tennessee, which is in July. Gotta go through the old K91 Kohler 4hp engine and get her running good enough that Wifey can start it on one pull. We long ago had the correct mower deck, single bottom plow, wagon and snowplow for it but they were all stolen. Don't imagine we'll ever find replacements for them. Anyway, that's what I worked on this afternoon and hope to get some wrench time in on over this and next week!


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 8, 2015)

mels said:


> View attachment 402022
> View attachment 402024
> View attachment 402025
> View attachment 402026
> ...


Www.wheelhorseforum.com

Everything you'll ever need to know for that tractor is probably on that forum. 

I don't think jdog's horse ranch in PA is still around but there's a guy in Michigan (Kelly) that has basically every part or implement you could ever want if you need anything. The RJ is a cool little tractor!


----------



## mels (Feb 8, 2015)

DeckSetter said:


> Www.wheelhorseforum.com
> 
> Everything you'll ever need to know for that tractor is probably on that forum.
> 
> I don't think jdog's horse ranch in PA is still around but there's a guy in Michigan (Kelly) that has basically every part or implement you could ever want if you need anything. The RJ is a cool little tractor!




Thanks for the implement lead, Jordan. I'm on a couple wheelhorse forums now that Wifey lit a fire under my arse to get her tractor done, wheelhorseforum being one and wheelhorse.org the other. 

Man if there's one thing I've learned over these last few years since al gore invented the internet, if you can find something anything that even remotely interests you regardless how obscure or mundane it may seem, you'll find a website dedicated to it with more members than you'd ever imagined possible. It's crazy, and somehow really cool at the same time.

We've had this RJ so long I can't remember how it came to find a Home with us. The John Deere B and the 3hp Galloway you see flanking it in the first shots I remember finding and bringing Home clear as yesterday. Over the years we've collected and traded or sold off a ton of stuff, much of it we kinda wish we still had. These along with a few others seem to have found a way to hang on...

Thanks again for the lead, Jordan. I'll see if I can find Kelly in Michigan on the wheelhorse forum.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 10, 2015)

Watched American sniper with the wife. One word. Respect!


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 10, 2015)

Colanostipi


----------



## rd35 (Feb 10, 2015)

295 tram! I got me one of them colanostipi's last June....found out I had colon cancer....by God's grace we found it before it had spread and they removed it completely. I am good to go now! I tell everybody that it sure is cheap insurance against a very curable problem if caught early enough! Last night I cut about 2 ricks of firewood for next year...only 58 ricks left to cut now. The MS260 and the 550EVL both got a good workout! I had accidentally poured gas for my dirt bike into the 550EVL. That gas (93 octane) was mixed 32:1 with Castor 927 racing oil. I had the whole woods smelling like a motorcycle race!!


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

I woke up and made coffee mmmmm breakfast of Champions


----------



## bikemike (Feb 10, 2015)

mels said:


> View attachment 402022
> View attachment 402024
> View attachment 402025
> View attachment 402026
> ...


That little sucker is cool might make a good puller too


----------



## TheViking (Feb 10, 2015)

Took a hike and checked out the flurries and how my new pack is working out.


----------



## Wildwinger (Feb 10, 2015)

A little lift-served in the morning, a little X-C in the afternoon 

I love winter


----------



## Viper21 (Feb 10, 2015)

A buddy & I got a couple loads of firewood. 290 & 353 put in work today. Will probably repeat several times the next few days.....


----------



## Deererainman (Feb 10, 2015)

Missed a package from Mesupra today! Have to go to the post office in the morning to get it.


----------



## mels (Feb 11, 2015)

Had my winter beater towed Home. '84 Volvo 245. Ignition cut out like someone hit the kill switch. Turning cold-ish here in a couple days and I gotta troubleshoot this old girl out in the driveway. Ugh... 
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1=41.4668&textField2=-73.393&e=1#.VNtEIvnF_wA
It's not brutal cold, but my hands turn to painful blocks of ice at 40 degrees nowadays.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well yesterday got a saw ready to box up today.today im going to get it to the post office and try to find some wood to try out my modified 017 in.got $4.50 in the carb from one of my uncles 021's.i hogged the muffler out on it yesterday and installed the carb.easy fix and the little bugger will scream.it has a carbon score on the piston but the rings arent hurt.this is the saw that i posted back last winter that i was burning Canola oil in.i pulled it out of the shed the other day and thought that it was locking up but the oil must have dried in the bearings and bore.
So if things keep going the way they are my just get around to the Hog Lard and butter tests.Canola works well.i just can't stand the smell.no adverse side effects even though my system is sensitive to ingesting it.


----------



## olyman (Feb 11, 2015)

2123 said:


> Did my best to educate and enlighten some over on the Politics & Religion forum.


 tho old, good luck with the elitist LEFTISTS over there...........


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 11, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Well yesterday got a saw ready to box up today.today im going to get it to the post office and try to find some wood to try out my modified 017 in.got $4.50 in the carb from one of my uncles 021's.i hogged the muffler out on it yesterday and installed the carb.easy fix and the little bugger will scream.it has a carbon score on the piston but the rings arent hurt.this is the saw that i posted back last winter that i was burning Canola oil in.i pulled it out of the shed the other day and thought that it was locking up but the oil must have dried in the bearings and bore.
> So if things keep going the way they are my just get around to the Hog Lard and butter tests.Canola works well.i just can't stand the smell.no adverse side effects even though my system is sensitive to ingesting it.


Canola as bar oil or in your mix?


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mix. 1 complete tank and no scoring.
Also had the non adjustable high carb.


----------



## zogger (Feb 11, 2015)

mels said:


> Had my winter beater towed Home. '84 Volvo 245. Ignition cut out like someone hit the kill switch. Turning cold-ish here in a couple days and I gotta troubleshoot this old girl out in the driveway. Ugh...
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...1=41.4668&textField2=-73.393&e=1#.VNtEIvnF_wA
> It's not brutal cold, but my hands turn to painful blocks of ice at 40 degrees nowadays.



Get a clamp light with an infrared bulb, keep it aimed at where you are working. See better plus that area and your hands stay warm. Also helps to bring tools in the day before and get them nice and warm.


----------



## mels (Feb 11, 2015)

Good idea!


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 11, 2015)

I piled cowshit all day.. lovely job 
Will be trying to fix the old XR 500 ignition later, and working on a better porting job for my 65's


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 11, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I had relatives in Washington.....my great uncle used to be postmaster there.


Washington is a nice little town to visit. I go there several times a year, they have a nice city park where wife and I walk around. The traffic is way less than Bloomington so you can enjoy your drive..
As for what I did today, I've been working on the two Homelite 330s and finally got both of them running with new carb kits and changing a few spark plugs. Unfortunately one of them coughed up the clutch so I'm off tomorrow to my local shop to get a used one if possible. I had several Homie clutches in my junk but none that would fit. It appears that saw doesn't share many parts with the XL series, big or small ones. At least one of them worked okay.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Got tired of hearing all about the snow storms back east, so I decided to go for a m/c ride. Little breezy out, but not bad.

I got in a little under 100 miles. Bright and sunny out, and cleared my head in the process.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I hate you!  What is your ride?




I have a 2003 BMW R1150RT. I've down-sized my bike collection to only one now. Makes it easier to concentrate on bike maintenance.

Not mine, but it looks just like mine.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice bike!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 11, 2015)

I got rid of my bike (ZRX1100) when I turned 70. Did I jump the gun a little?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 11, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Nice...I need to do that. I have two many. Can only ride one at a time. I have a sv650 that has been set up for touring, heated grips and upgraded suspension. I think it is my favorite. View attachment 402834
> View attachment 402835
> 
> 
> But my Harley 883 is a hoot.


 Stephen, I'm surprised you don't have snow tires on your machine.


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 11, 2015)

Speaking of snow here's what I did. Impeller mod on my toro 1132.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I got rid of my bike (ZRX1100) when I turned 70. Did I jump the gun a little?




I had a 2003 ZRX1200R.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 12, 2015)

2123 said:


> I had a 2003 ZRX1200R.


 I really liked it but it sat quite a bit, too cold around here more than half the year, just seemed a waste. Still have an old Vette, it sits around quite a bit too..


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's my baby.it was just half together.lost my headlight ears on the second trip through.nothing like the Gap for testing and tuning.when i got there i jumped out talked to the guys while i jejetted,then throwed my gear on and went.



Seriously thinking of going back in May.would love to build my water buffalo first though.


----------



## zogger (Feb 12, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Here's my baby.it was just half together.lost my headlight ears on the second trip through.nothing like the Gap for testing and tuning.when i got there i jumped out talked to the guys while i jejetted,then throwed my gear on and went.
> View attachment 402872
> 
> 
> Seriously thinking of going back in May.would love to build my water buffalo first though.



A WB with expansion chamber pipes sounds like a dragon!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 12, 2015)

Wasted half a day so far looking for a couple of chainsaw parts for saws that I may never use. Had one of them ordered, local dealer say it's back ordered. Ordered another part after looking out in a cold shed for it. Spent a few minutes at Wal Mart looking at computers for a relative. Not too productive but I guess I am retired so not much is supposed to get done..


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

zogger said:


> A WB with expansion chamber pipes sounds like a dragon!


Yeap i have a 3 into 1 strader for mine.just have to do some talking to one of my buddys sold it to him but didn't get it to him.he gave up on bikes so he told me to sell it and donate the money to charity.i have been doing that alot lately so i will just match what he gave me for it and donate.
Mines a 72 dual drum.front brakes worth more than the whole bike.then dad has his 74 from when i was a little guy.it went thru the wrong hands before it got back to him and needs a total rebuild too.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I really liked it but it sat quite a bit, too cold around here more than half the year, just seemed a waste. Still have an old Vette, it sits around quite a bit too..




Sold mine mostly because my right knee gave me all sorts of fits when I rode it. I had a Corbin GunFighter seat on it, and although it was comfy and looked great, it made my knee too cramped.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> tall guy needs a beemer....beemer needs a tall guy.....perfect fit. Looks like Jug could use a beemer.


Most definately.i got the monkey ******* a football look going on. i'm pushin 6'6". Should see me driving about any honda.had an 89 predlude and had to take panels out of the dash to fit.if i sat up i had to roll the sunroof back and look over the top of the car. only met one feller i had to look up at so far and he scared the **** out of me.biggest amish dude i ever seen.i think they hooked plows to him.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 12, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Most definately.i got the monkey ******* a football look going on. i'm pushin 6'6". Should see me driving about any honda.had an 89 predlude and had to take panels out of the dash to fit.if i sat up i had to roll the sunroof back and look over the top of the car. only met one feller i had to look up at so far and he scared the **** out of me.biggest amish dude i ever seen.i think they hooked plows to him.




My younger brother is 6-06 and is a bit (ok, a lot) slimmer than I am. He rides a 2006 Triumph Thruxton and does rather well on it.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

Man a triumph thruxton.i love the looks of those.always drooled over those at easy riders.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 12, 2015)

Today was a lot of time spent trying to get stuff done with little forward progress. Bobcat wouldn't work right (did get it moved back to my house though), wanted to move wood which happened in a much smaller quantity than anticipated, couldn't get my 4 wheeler running so couldn't pull the splitter and thus didn't get any wood split. Been one of those days. I capped it off by buying an MS460. Groundi is out of bed (and in a chair) so she's getting over the influenza it seems. It's windy and getting colder but we have lots of wood.


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 12, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> tall guy needs a beemer....beemer needs a tall guy.....perfect fit. Looks like Jug could use a beemer. This one puts me on my toes when reaching for the ground....great dirt road machine
> View attachment 403057



I've wanted a KLR for a long time. Never had the cash to pull the trigger. Nice bike.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 12, 2015)

We used to have a perfect off road riding site, several hundred acres with hills, sand, creeks running across it, even a place to park with our trucks and trailers. The government took it over and made an off road park out of it which ruined it in my opinion, now they require insurance, helmets, and paying to get in. I always had insurance and a helmet anyway I just didn't want the government regs and an entry fee every time I went there so I don't ride off road anymore. At my peak I believe I had three or four motocross bikes plus a four wheeler. I haven't been there since the government came in. Probably my fastest dirt bike was a Yamaha YZ490, very healthy bike!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 12, 2015)

Had to use my brain today.
I had stripped down a German 024 that had a little transfer in the cylinder.
I put the piston/cylinder on then installed the coil.
In setting the air gap i turned the flywheel around and heard a noise. It sounded like something rattling around in the crankcase, but only when the piston was near BDC.

It took about 3 minutes to check and find the noise. I was sure nothing was amiss in the crank area so i looked at the flywheel magnets for metal attached etc.

Looking at the flywheel i noticed the magnets at BDC were at the bar oil tank.

Guess what the older saws have the metal chains holding the fill caps. As the magnets went by the chain would be picked up, dropped making noise.
If bar oil was in the tank the chain would never make any noise.

Sometimes paying attention to details brings up all sorts of little things you would have never thought about/considered.

Saw is together, carb rebuilt and 518 drying. All i need is a clutch cover and plastics.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 12, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I had a Yamaha IT 465 It retired me from dirt bikes It was faster than me.


Yep, both those bikes would have a little too much for what I needed. I had a sand rail for a few years which I built from a kit and made street legal. It was fun to ride over there although you couldn't go everywhere the dirt bikes could go.


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 12, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> you
> 
> You need one of these. I am not a fan of stupid choppers. I have had a lot of bikes (140+) . If you are a big guy you need one of these. 100 very lazy horsepower. Power commander and aftermarket pipes. Long and lanky and goes like stink.
> View attachment 403106
> ...


Choppers... kinda like fat girls and scooters. Really I'd be destined for the er all stretched out...Wish I could find my happy Medium between Scrotched up Cafe Style and Stretched out Chopper Style.


----------



## blk05crew (Feb 12, 2015)

Put a carb kit in the Poulan s25cva I got recently and it runs and cuts great now. 




Also finished up a couple small things on a 3400 that I'm giving my dad. It's good to go too now. Gonna surprise him with it next week when I see him.


----------



## Rx7man (Feb 13, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> We used to have a perfect off road riding site, several hundred acres with hills, sand, creeks running across it, even a place to park with our trucks and trailers. The government took it over and made an off road park out of it which ruined it in my opinion, now they require insurance, helmets, and paying to get in. I always had insurance and a helmet anyway I just didn't want the government regs and an entry fee every time I went there so I don't ride off road anymore. At my peak I believe I had three or four motocross bikes plus a four wheeler. I haven't been there since the government came in. Probably my fastest dirt bike was a Yamaha YZ490, very *UNHEALTHY *bike!



Fixed it for ya 
for bikes I have an 07 KTM 450, '83 XR500 (it tows a trailer and skids logs!), and a '87 XR100 (for putzing around the farm)

What did I do today? wished me dad a happy 71st bday.. took my hat off to Honest Abe as well. Had a wonderful roast duck for lunch, and worked on my wild husky 65 with good success.. Proof comes tomorrow when it hits some wood.


----------



## Jason Smoot (Feb 13, 2015)

Cut and prepped a concrete saddle for 24 inch pipe. Used my new K970. Very nice saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 13, 2015)

Bought computer and installed it for sis in law. She's never had a computer before so she's in the learning curve. I think she has it down pat how to turn it on and off...


----------



## DeckSetter (Feb 13, 2015)

Rx7man said:


> '83 XR500 (it tows a trailer and skids logs!)



Yeah, I think we're gonna need a pic of that!


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 21, 2015)

Today I drove down to Macon and bought a Ford 400M engine that has just come out of the machine shop. It's all apart but the block, heads, etc are all reworked. Need to get my "redneck truck" back on the road. On the way back to the house I saw the pecan tree that I had been bucking up was gone. Completely gone including the wood I had already bucked. I had been ill and couldn't get to it fast enough I guess. Rats! (it's just smoke now)


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lots of variations in those ford motors. Make sure you get the right head gaskets, look for the small holes in the right place. If you need any chevy small block stuff i still have some stuff around.

Rebuilt the valves in my 4 cylinder air compressor, it has been in use since 1992. It may be time for rings too. It's too cold to work on steel/iron in unheated rooms. Tomorrow is 2 boilers to cleanout and inspection. That should take 3 hours.

Work is getting in the way of playing with the saws at the farm.

Pecan limbs need bucking up. Any use for chinaberry wood?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 21, 2015)

Shoveled a bit of snow today, yep we finally got a fair amount. I did manage to install a clutch on one of my old saws, a Homelite 330, started it and ran it awhile, sounded pretty good after I adjusted it a little. Good day for a little snow shoveling, was about 45 degrees this afternoon. I also received my new piston for my Super XL. I guess that's next..


----------



## Mike Gott (Feb 21, 2015)

Cut 4 loads of wood, cut the base and squish chamber on the 2186 project, got squish set .020 and ports mapped out, was going to start grinding but my air compressor dicided not to kick on so now I need to fix that tomorrow


----------



## JBA (Feb 22, 2015)

Just got off the phone with the local police department. Someone was rooting for through my truck last night. Found the glove compartment open but nothing missing. Cops said they have received about 2 dozen calls today. I would have liked to catch them on my property. I HATE crooks.


----------



## old-cat (Feb 22, 2015)

Went to the river 5 minutes down the trail, caught a beautiful 8 lb. SteelHead and my line broke


----------



## M&Rtree (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 22, 2015)

Shoveled a bit more snow today, think I can finally get my car to the road.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 22, 2015)

Reinforced the wall behind my pneumatic can crusher. It was just too violent for the standard wall configuration.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 22, 2015)

Shoveled snow, sold 2 pieces of furniture on Craigslist and did some routine housework (laundry, dishes, vacuum, etc.).


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Bought computer and installed it for sis in law. She's never had a computer before so she's in the learning curve. I think she has it down pat how to turn it on and off...


Thats about all i can do on a comp and youtube


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


>



That vid sucks. It private


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Wife and her sister are still in Hawaii. 

So, went out and got lunch at Wendy's. Ran an errand or two and back home. 

Feb. 27 will be one month w/o any soda pop. I'm so damned proud of myself.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 24, 2015)

Still haven't left the place, snow in driveway even though I've run the Cub Cadet and snowplow through it a few times. Think I'll try to get the little car out tomorrow and head for town for a few errands if we don't have another big snow tonight. If we do I guess it's back to plowing snow tomorrow. Cadet's not the best thing to use but it's all I have for now. Every year I tell myself "next year I'm gonna be prepared for this."


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 28, 2015)

Got the Bobcat alternator installed and used it to move about 30 cubic yards of woodchips from one area to another. Cut up a fallen pine tree with a cheapo Homelite 4620 that's passing through, split some pecan with the hydraulic splitter. (had my mother in law working the control lever), sent a big box to the P.O. with the Honda engine in it that I sold to a member here, did a little work on a Husqvarna 55 I'm rebuilding, baked and decorated a 5 layer birthday cake for my daughter, started my flight instructor refresher course and sold and helped load a half cord of firewood. Yup, I'm tired.


----------



## rwoods (Feb 28, 2015)

Had breakfast with our wood ministry crew. Went down to the wood lot to see what I had been missing and immediately slipped in the ice banging my freshly repaired shoulder on the chain link gate. That could have been really bad but thankfully the gate cushioned and stopped my fall. Found the wood lot almost out of wood, working essentially new wood delivered to splitter to truck. Told deliveries to date have passed all of last year with two more months to go. 960+ loads delivered so far. Due to the lack of wood and nothing at my place short enough for her stove, I bought my m-i-l a load from a private seller. Took a long nap as I didn't sleep well last night. It is now 9:00 p.m. and I am waiting for the call that the load of wood is on the way. Ron


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 28, 2015)

I think the question now is What are you gonna do tomorrow? It's snowing like crazy right now so the only activity tomorrow will probably be shoveling snow. I don't know how the poor people of Boston handle it, they've had 15 times more snow than we have. Next year I may buy a bulldozer!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 28, 2015)

Wife and daughter went to lunch with Elza, Anna, and Olaf from the movie Frozen, so i took my son to see the Sponge Bob movie.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess I shouldn't complain about our weather, I know you guys in Michigan have it worse in winter than we do. Just be safe and don't get out in it any more than you have to.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been in a sweat lodge for a few hours.......got my ears melted a little.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Re-occurring event. 
Lunch out, ran some errands, returned home and took a nap, woke up and logged on here.


----------



## Nitroman (Feb 28, 2015)

Went ice fishing with wife and the youngest; caught 16 pike.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

Broke and impatient to test run a old saw. So this is my rear handle cover


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> A young guy 48 years old I used to work with slipped on ice and fell on his ass in a parking lot. He got a blood clot, leg swelled up twice as big as it should be, the pressure damaged he nerves. Almost lost his leg. Spent a month in the hospital, was out of work (office job) for 5 months. He had to relearn how to walk and now needs a cane. Just before that he used to run marathons.
> I never considered anything like that could happen. I have fallen down so much riding dirt bikes I think I got good at it. I suppose if you land just wrong you are screwed. Now that I have a titanium hip I try to land on the other one.



I slipped on ice at the top of my back pouch steps last year. Had a saw in one hand, coffee mug in the other.....didn't have a chance to grab for the rail. I landed hard on the second step. That hurt my back in a way that has yet to stop hurting. 

It just takes a split second to have a life changing moment.......that is a fact. 



bikemike said:


> Broke and impatient to test run a old saw. So this is my rear handle cover



Repped !!!!


----------



## PA Dan (Mar 1, 2015)

Drove an hour and a half at 6:30 this morning in a snow storm for my 10 year olds gymnastics meet!


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I slipped on ice at the top of my back pouch steps last year. Had a saw in one hand, coffee mug in the other.....didn't have a chance to grab for the rail. I landed hard on the second step. That hurt my back in a way that has yet to stop hurting.
> 
> It just takes a split second to have a life changing moment.......that is a fact.
> 
> ...


Did you save the coffee?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't get around at the farm, Snow's too deep.....(drifted powder) So I went to our hunting camp, which is on a plowed road , and grabbed some standing dead maple bone wood. Should be good to get a hot fire quick, in the shop. The cement shop floor is so cold that I can't stay there and work as long as I want.   

I just had to cut something!!!?


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

Fired up my 026 today first time in a couple years since its ran due to missing parts. Ported the jug and mm. Still needs new piston and rings Eventually


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking out the window at the one foot+ of snow we got in two days. Supposed to be close to fifty degrees by Wednesday.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Mar 1, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Drove an hour and a half at 6:30 this morning in a snow storm for my 10 year olds gymnastics meet!


My son is a sprinter. (100 meter) I used to drive to away meets. Learned my lesson pretty quick. Blink your eyes and you missed it. lol


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 1, 2015)

Been pricing snow blowers. Wife says if I buy a new one it won't snow here anymore. I had one until this spring and gave it away because I never used it..


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 1, 2015)

got home from a long day at work, fired up the shop stove and now i can get two repair jobs done on 2 trimmers i traded two chains for.
both husky 223l fuel lines and tank grommets are bad along with the primers. they are both running good now.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 1, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> Yup, I sold my real good one and got dumped on 2 years in a row. I have 4 of them now...very little snow.


 I might wait for the summer flea markets, snow blowers are at their peak price-wise. This summer when it's 90 degrees they'll be cheap. I can still use the Cub Cadet 100 with snow blade on it unless it's too deep. Kinda getting that way right now.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 4, 2015)

My brother dropped off his ms260 he doesn't use any more. Plus 6 chains. Nice score. 
Now stripped and pressure washed. Muffler mod done and painted. 
Now to delete base gasket and advance the timing and clean the air filter sharpen a few chains and pop on a new bar. (Omg it's got the biggest burrs I have ever seen on a bar) should be a great little runner in the end [emoji106]


----------



## bikemike (Mar 4, 2015)

I was working on doing a propane conversion on a honda gx390. Have a propane throttle body for a 26hp 4 cylinder engine that i needed to mate up with stock intake spacer and still have it run on the engine governor. So far coming along smooth. Till i got pulled off to work on a salt spreader


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 4, 2015)

Loaded a bunch of .38 Special ammo and painted the clutch cover on my 353. About to head back down to the shop to put a handle on an old ax head I found and cleaned up.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 4, 2015)

Had the afternoon off . It is 77deg. here today so i pulled the old Snapper riding mower out and cut the grass/winter weeds. The Snapper is a classic, i even have an 8 ball on the shifter.

Ordered some steel square tubing for future welding projects.

A few carbide burrs came in the mail today and i don't have a jug laying around to try them on.
The parts 024 i built is all back together and running strong so do i pull the jug back off and do a little more grinding or find a new victim. I only have 8 or 12 running saws now, i don't count them cause i don't wanna know how many.

I guess i need to look at that free push mower. It is in great shape be needs a little attention to the carb. It is a plastic carb though so other than the diaphram you can't do much.

I need a throttle shaft for a WT 194 carb. Where can i find one?


----------



## bikemike (Mar 4, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had the afternoon off . It is 77deg. here today so i pulled the old Snapper riding mower out and cut the grass/winter weeds. The Snapper is a classic, i even have an 8 ball on the shifter.
> 
> Ordered some steel square tubing for future welding projects.
> 
> ...


I hate those plastic carbs.. must be a briggs with the air governor. Yeah i have one of those briggs at the shop that needs to be blown up soon


----------



## walterg (Mar 4, 2015)

Put a new carb on my Stihl 021.
Still waiting on the spark plug and air filter.
Hopefully it will be in tomorrows mail.


----------



## zogger (Mar 4, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had the afternoon off . It is 77deg. here today so i pulled the old Snapper riding mower out and cut the grass/winter weeds. The Snapper is a classic, i even have an 8 ball on the shifter.
> 
> Ordered some steel square tubing for future welding projects.
> 
> ...



I got beat! I was gonna fire up the snapper next week. I love them dinky mowers, worlds smallest ride em pony bushhawgs!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 4, 2015)

The old snappers are solid steel. I got this one from a neighbor, he got it free. The origional owner had put a new 18hp motor on it and used it twice then let it set till the carb gummed up. Gave it to my neighbor who came to me to rebuild the carb. He then put in a new battery, painted it and replaced a tire and the belts. He then found a newer mower cheap and came to me wanting 100.oo for the snapper.

My push mower blew up 3 days before i got the snapper so everything works out.
I think the old push mower blew the crank cause i put new oil in it, it did'nt know how to act with new oil i guess.

My theory on mowing grass,

Why cut the grass? It only grows so tall then it falls over.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 4, 2015)

I got a physical, wrote and read some emails, made and received some phone calls, filled out some documents, did some other misc office work, sorted through my latest saw haul to make notes before I forgot what I paid for what, visited some friends about an hour away and brought them a cat. hee hee hee. Bet that cat won't make it the 39 miles back to here. It wasn't our cat anyway, was one my puppy adopted and has been staying with the dog for over a week now. (4 out of 5 people in this household are allergic to cats). Then I took Groundi out for dinner to celebrate our 27th anniversary (wow, lots has happened during that time) and now I'm sitting in my chair listening to Hogan's Heroes while surfing the web.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 4, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> The old snappers are solid steel. I got this one from a neighbor, he got it free. The origional owner had put a new 18hp motor on it and used it twice then let it set till the carb gummed up. Gave it to my neighbor who came to me to rebuild the carb. He then put in a new battery, painted it and replaced a tire and the belts. He then found a newer mower cheap and came to me wanting 100.oo for the snapper.
> 
> My push mower blew up 3 days before i got the snapper so everything works out.
> I think the old push mower blew the crank cause i put new oil in it, it did'nt know how to act with new oil i guess.
> ...


100 bucks for a 18hp with very few hours. Sounds like you got paid on that deal


----------



## stihl041avhog (Mar 4, 2015)

put out two pallets of sod 37 plants and 6 trees


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 4, 2015)

The newish motor, new battery, cables, paint, grease, belts etc.
Forget the motor, just the other new parts are more than 100.oo

I can use it to pull the aluminum boat into the backyard without tearing up the grass too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 4, 2015)

77*, where is that, Africa?!

Plowed snow today, got about 8".


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 5, 2015)

To start the day off a ran a ms661 at the Stihl dealership as they were just released this week down under. Then off to work. Read emails, write them and write up a few orders and try and get some quotes on a high end pc. Then some TIG welding to get back into reality.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 5, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 77*, where is that, Africa?!
> 
> Plowed snow today, got about 8".



Down here in coastal Georgia.
78 today then mid 40s tomorrow. Gotta put my shoes back on for a while.
We are plowing dirt here getting ready to plant sweet corn in about 3 weeks.

The pushmower with the plastic carb runs now. Put a diaphragm and gasket in it. Now i need to sell it, i don't want a mower that is not self propelled.


----------



## walterg (Mar 5, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Down here in coastal Georgia.
> 78 today then mid 40s tomorrow. Gotta put my shoes back on for a while.
> We are plowing dirt here getting ready to plant sweet corn in about 3 weeks.
> 
> The pushmower with the plastic carb runs now. Put a diaphragm and gasket in it. Now i need to sell it, i don't want a mower that is not self propelled.


Eastern NC, 80 degrees at 1:30 pm today. 3 hours later it was 43 degrees.


----------



## stihl041avhog (Mar 5, 2015)

so ready


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 5, 2015)

-16* here in Maine right now. 

80*... most years we never see that hot at home in AK... and it's a good thing. Over 65 is too hot!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sitting in the house doing basically nothing, snow still on ground, temp is climbing a bit here, up to about 20. Supposed to have a big warm up next week so I'll wait till the first of the week to get back in the shop and finish up on the saw I started a few weeks ago. No big hurry, just doing it to have something to occupy my time, I already have several saws to use and maybe a couple or three to sell later..


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 6, 2015)

been looking at this for the better part of the morning thinking about getting in the truck and driving down there.
http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/4913453802.html


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 6, 2015)

jakewells said:


> been looking at this for the better part of the morning thinking about getting in the truck and driving down there.
> http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/4913453802.html



I don't think I'd be thinking too long on that deal!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 6, 2015)

roads are still messed up from that big snow we had the other day,, plow trucks are trying to chip the ice from the roads.


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 6, 2015)

jakewells said:


> roads are still messed up from that big snow we had the other day,, plow trucks are trying to chip the ice from the roads.



Do you have an ATV or snowmobile? Hahaha!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 6, 2015)

i got a lawnmower haha.


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 6, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i got a lawnmower haha.



Gonna be a long ride...


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 6, 2015)

yep maybe mastermind will pick it up because i don't have the room and i already got a limbing saw


----------



## SteveinUT (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, I have no doubt one of our members is going to jump on that!


----------



## old-cat (Mar 6, 2015)

Work on chainsaws awhile, go fishing. Work on chainsaws awhile, go fishing. Life is GREAT here!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 6, 2015)

Back to 40deg. here.
Making up a cord to power a heater for the garage/shop.
ruminating on getting a 1/4" m18 fuel impact driver cause i have not bought a new tool in a while.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 6, 2015)

Thinking about going out and buying up all the AR-15 ammo in the area before it's non-existent...the only problem is I don't have an AR-15..


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 6, 2015)

Responded to a structure fire this morning at 5 am...-17 degrees. Then worked on frozen sewer and water lines the rest of the day. Pretty shitty day..pun intended


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 6, 2015)

spencerpaving said:


> Responded to a structure fire this morning at 5 am...-17 degrees. Then worked on frozen sewer and water lines the rest of the day. Pretty shitty day..pun intended


 I sure hope they pay you well, you deserve it!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Mar 6, 2015)

went through around 400rds at the range today


----------



## spencerpaving (Mar 6, 2015)

Not really...we own several commercial properties and all the headaches that come with them


----------



## walterg (Mar 6, 2015)

Picked up a chain and mix at the Stihl dealer, and the rest from the Post Office.
Most of the parts are for my MS170. The other filter and plug is for my 021.


----------



## newforest (Mar 6, 2015)

I cut down Loblolly Pine all day long. Could have easily dropped a thousand of them, not sure. The diameters ranged from 0.5" to an occasional 6"+ . Sometimes I had to cut Water, Willow, or Southern Red Oak mostly coming off stump sprouts. Dry site red-oak-group sprouts are one of my least favorite things to cut, ever. 

I was releasing Longleaf Pine. Since the Loblolly grow so aggressively, many of the Longleaf were suppressed in the shade and thus rather spindly. So there was a lot of directional felling because if I hit a Longleaf, it could easily break. I did break one branch off one, so it was a pretty good day with no Longleaf cut accidentally either, though that is more common with the clearing saw. 

I ran my 346XP all day, tank after tank, and it got-r-done like a champ. Normally I would do this work with a clearing saw, but the other day I had set it down to go get the fuel can, and a cut stem hanging in another tree came loose and fell on the paddle trigger, probably snapping the spring inside the handle or some other tiny part I've never been any good at fixing. Needs a new throttle cable, I am told, but don't have time to wait for the parts to arrive, and I am skeptical a hard hit on the trigger could wreck the whole cable.

The section I did today is probably better for the chainsaw with all that careful felling, but all I have left is a pure Loblolly section where the water table is up at the surface - and thus a jungle of every kind of brier and thorn and vine and vines with thorns. I'm not looking forward to to trying to use a chainsaw in that mess tomorrow.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Mar 7, 2015)

Block up a trunk left for me. After 5 cuts the chain was glued to the bar with sap. I ported 441 couldn't budge it. Spend then next half hr cleaning the saw, chain and bar. Lol. Oh well! Them's the breaks.


----------



## wyk (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## abramj (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sitting at home, sick as a dog. Had a low grade fever for a couple days.


----------



## jonsered14 (Mar 7, 2015)

Went n cut sum wood glad i had my chaps on otherwise ida had a heck of a doctor bill best 60 bucks i spent


----------



## Roll Tide (Mar 7, 2015)

Cleaned this ole girl up.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 7, 2015)

Spent about four hours taking down a large, dead Aspen tree, for my 83 year old widower neighbor. I had the help of my 15, and 8 year old boys.


----------



## mathewsdxt75 (Mar 8, 2015)

My homelite xl started to feel lean, so I am attempting to pressure test it. It is kicking my arse
over a hour in and it won't build pressure. Leak after leak.... just getting exhaust and intake sealed.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Mar 8, 2015)

pulled the jug off my "stock" 346...piston is done but cyl seems to have cleaned up fairly well. I noticed the problem when I pulled the muffler a while back.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2015)

Finally warm enough to go out to the shop and start putting the Homelite together. Piston fits pretty good, now I have to look around and see if I can find a few odds and ends to complete the project. I imagine I have most of the parts in the building if I could just find them..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2015)

mathewsdxt75 said:


> My homelite xl started to feel lean, so I am attempting to pressure test it. It is kicking my arse
> over a hour in and it won't build pressure. Leak after leak.... just getting exhaust and intake sealed.


 Which XL is it? Homelite used that term for about a million saws or so. I have a couple of XLs and they look nothing alike...


----------



## mathewsdxt75 (Mar 8, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Which XL is it? Homelite used that term for about a million saws or so. I have a couple of XLs and they look nothing alike...


Mine are both identical. Homelite xl automatic oiling. Just a little 26cc. But I like them for some reason


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2015)

mathewsdxt75 said:


> Mine are both identical. Homelite xl automatic oiling. Just a little 26cc. But I like them for some reason


 I have a couple of them too. I've had at least one for the last 25 years or so.  I also have a couple of the Super XLAO saws, one I'm putting together from spare parts, hope it runs.


----------



## mathewsdxt75 (Mar 8, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I have a couple of them too. I've had at least one for the last 25 years or so. I also have a couple of the Super XLAO saws, one I'm putting together from spare parts, hope it runs.


Building a saw from a pile of parts is one thing I want to do, soon. I had a 150 I tossed a couple years ago, I still kick myself for it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 8, 2015)

I've built several saws from parts because I've had so many old Homelites and Poulans that the parts pile up kinda quickly. Rather than keeping the parts I put them together. Some saws made from parts actually do better than some I've bought complete. I've got several sources of parts also. The one I'm working on now isn't gonna be cheap because I've had to buy a new piston for it plus a few other odds and ends. These old Super XL saws are pretty simple to work on..


----------



## walterg (Mar 9, 2015)

It was 72 today so I finished the tune up on my Stihl 021.
Talking about Homelites my $5 Super EZ looks like it was built out of parts, or at least 2 different saws.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 9, 2015)

Melted some wire with the MIG making some pipe stands for a neighbor.
Ran the hedge trimmer on a pole to cut down some Pampus grass then i played neighborhood redneck.
I burned the stumps/roots, they burn quickly.
Did i mention that the Pampus grass is in the front yard.

Only 1 person noticed, a newer neighbor. He walked up and said 
I like a neighborhood where you can have a fire in the front yard.

We talked about hedge trimmers and chainsaws. He is going to bring me an 017 to look at.
Don't know if that's good or bad?

In my defense my wife wanted me to get rid of the Pampus grass.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 9, 2015)

Used saws for what they are intended for,


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 9, 2015)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Melted some wire with the MIG making some pipe stands for a neighbor.
> Ran the hedge trimmer on a pole to cut down some Pampus grass then i played neighborhood redneck.
> I burned the stumps/roots, they burn quickly.
> Did i mention that the Pampus grass is in the front yard.
> ...


 Mine is still standing. I need to cut it down before the new bunch comes in but the ground is so soft around it that I'd turn it into a mud hole. I knew this would happen when we got all that snow..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 9, 2015)

walterg said:


> It was 72 today so I finished the tune up on my Stihl 021.
> Talking about Homelites my $5 Super EZ looks like it was built out of parts, or at least 2 different saws.
> View attachment 410127
> View attachment 410128
> View attachment 410129


Yep, that looks like some of the saws I buy. They can be made to run pretty well. For $5 you can't go wrong.


----------



## Jon1212 (Mar 9, 2015)

Here's my $20 CL find. It had the fuel plug cross threaded, and overtightened. The result is a cracked fuel tank neck.


All I did was wipe the dust, and grime off of it. I suspect the damage to the tank was very early in its service life.
While waiting for parts I decided to pull the recoil cover, and flywheel off to remove the damaged tank.


This is what the saw looks like internally(no cleaning involved). I swear it must have been damaged on its first, or second tank of fuel.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a 3400 saw that's about like yours. I really like it since I put a good chain on it. Those were made when Poulan and other companies didn't use much plastic..If I remember correctly those tanks aren't that hard to change and they're plentiful..


----------



## catbuster (Mar 10, 2015)

Scouted all my access roads to see if they were passable. They're a mess


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 14, 2015)

Changed the oil in my wife's car and played with the 044 I bought yesterday. Finished the day by power washing my driveway, this is partially completed so you can see the difference.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 14, 2015)

Wandered into the garage/shop last night to find water on the floor. The old gas water heater was leaking, 32yrs. old so this am. i go find a new one.
Get the new one home then go to shut off the water.
The meter box is full of water. Felt around and found the supply side pipe was cracked.

The water heater install took 2 1/2hrs. then another 2 waiting on the water company to fix their leak.

Maybe tomorrow i can get to the farm and run some saws and tractor.


----------



## M&Rtree (Mar 14, 2015)

Rebuilt a 454 for my 60' bucket truck.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 14, 2015)

Did a little body work on wife's car..winters are rough for her or she's getting in a demolition derby that I don't know about. Did a carb cleaning on an 8000 echo saw and tried adjusting the carb on the 435 Husqvarna with no success so I guess that carb is gonna have to be cleaned and kitted also. The Echo appears to have a very flimsy intake boot so I need to check it before I put it back together. I'm probably gonna take tomorrow off and resume working on these things on Monday.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 19, 2015)

I boxed up a saw that I sold and mailed it today. Finished up my Homelite Super XL and put it in some wood, sounded real good when it 2cycled in the cut. Having a slight bit of trouble idling but I didn't rebuild the carb. I turned it all different directions while it was running and it didn't speed up or slow down so I don't think it has any air leaks. I may go ahead and clean the carb when I get some time..


----------



## TheViking (Apr 16, 2015)

Worked for three hours....


----------



## hawkins111 (Apr 16, 2015)

Broke the screw off in the cylinder ground plug on a MS 250


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 16, 2015)

Got my stuck with my truck in a backyard while doing a spring clean-up project.
Got the customers minivan stuck too!..... trying to pull me out.

On a good note my saw was running Great!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 16, 2015)

I think I may go mushroom hunting tomorrow if weather holds up. Saws are all fixed and running except a few parts saws. Going to opening of the flea market Saturday, they usually have saws there and sometimes they're cheap.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my lawnmower hung up trying to mow the swamp which is supposed to be my yard..


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 17, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I got my lawnmower hung up trying to mow the swamp which is supposed to be my yard..


Never had that happen before! What did you do? Wade out and get a throw line and pull it out from a safe distance... 

7


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 17, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Never had that happen before! What did you do? Wade out and get a throw line and pull it out from a safe distance...
> 
> 7


 Nah, I just kept rocking it back and forth, just like snow. This is a zero turn mower, you don't even want to get close to mud or a hillside because no traction=no steering either..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 17, 2015)

Didn't get to mushroom hunt today, did a few honey-dos, had to replace a shingle on the roof that blew off, wife's been after me for about a year to get rid of our aluminum cans and cleaned up my push mower decks from mowing last week. Tomorrow a buddy of mine and I are planning to go to the flea markets, might be a saw or two there with a little luck..


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Apr 17, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I got my lawnmower hung up trying to mow the swamp which is supposed to be my yard..



I helped my neighbor across the road with a similar problem last week. His John Deere zero turn got stick in the mud in the ditch that runs along our road. He had a buddy drop by with a supposed 4WD pickup truck. Buddy backed his truck down the incline towards the mower. Buddy's truck tranny was apparently FUBAR, since only the 2 rear wheels were spinning. His tires chewed through the grass & down into the muddy ground beneath.

I let them work for a while, then went across the road & offered a couple tow straps & the use of one of our Subarus. Never used the Subies, since he had another buddy already on the way with an old Geo Tracker (4WD). Finally used the Geo tracker & my tow straps to pull the pickup truck out of the way. Once that was done, it was an easy thing to pull the mower out of the mud. 4WD is a good thing!

As to what I did today, I picked up a used, broken, generator from Craigslist recently for $50. We've had our baby generator here at home for 9 years. It came in very handy back ~2008 during the 10 day long hurricane Ike-related power outage.

I've wanted to get a backup to our backup generator ever since (sort of a "1 is none, 2 is 1" thinking), but didn't want to spend $$$ for another generator. So when I saw a 3500/4000 watt portable generator listed saying basically that the generator engine starts right up & runs fine, but it didn't produce electricity, I decided to grab it for $50. If nothing else, it would give me a replacement engine/carb/whatever for our existing generator. Almost all the small generators now are made in China and sold under a variety of labels. Their parts are interchangeable.

So I picked it up about 10 days ago, then spent some time trying to figure out what was broken on it. In looking online at diagnosing generator problems, I eventually figured out that the AVR (automatic voltage regulator) component had gone bad. I ordered one from eBay (out of China) for about $17, including shipping. It arrived yesterday, and I installed it this morning.

Success!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 17, 2015)

Zero turn is definitely not for mowing in ditches. I've pulled my neighbor out of the ditch before also. I use a Lawn Boy magnesium push mower for the ditch, really lightweight.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 18, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Nah, I just kept rocking it back and forth, just like snow. This is a zero turn mower, you don't even want to get close to mud or a hillside because no traction=no steering either..


And I thought you were speaking of a push mower...



7


----------



## TheViking (Apr 18, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Zero turn is definitely not for mowing in ditches. I've pulled my neighbor out of the ditch before also. I use a Lawn Boy magnesium push mower for the ditch, really lightweight.


Beats a pond we have had to pull a zero turn from a pond once.....


----------



## Peter White (Apr 18, 2015)

Started to take down this tree that has been shading my wife's gardens. Nice tree, but it has to go. I'm about half done... Had a little rain delay late this afternoon, and I had all my gear out in the yard.


After a little low branch trimming.

Nice shot with the Big Shot to get this rope set up here. Minimal hassle. Sometimes it's not so easy, and I'm not so lucky!




Before limbing the easy ones. After limbing the easy ones.


Some of the remaining are going to need to be rigged down, due to the house/boat. Job for tomorrow.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 18, 2015)

Did a bunch of test cuts on a hard maple log..... 365/372 "OEM", 365/372 "Farmertec 52mm BB", 2166/372 old style "OEM" , 372 "Huztl", Stihl 460 (OEM), Farmertec 660.......put them on video back to back to back using the same B&C on all the Husqvarna 372 derivatives.... then decided not to post it. Fish eye effect on the video is a bit awkward.... I'm fat, but not THAT fat! Going to have to re-shoot all of it! About 4 hours worth....


----------



## Peter White (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh, come on.... We won't judge you!


----------



## anlrolfe (Apr 18, 2015)

Thunder over Louisville Air Show.
Lil'-man and I stayed till the P-51 demo was complete.
http://thunderoverlouisville.org/
http://thunderoverlouisville.org/in-the-air/
We threw the bikes in the back of the truck and parked near enough. One way to negotiate the crowd control. We're home now and will watch the fireworks on TV. We brave the crowds @ night every few years. Tonight will be a first for LED lights on the K&I pedestrian bridge. Lights will be synced to the music. Enough flashing lights tonight to make you think you're back in the 60's


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 18, 2015)

Put together an MS460 I had apart. Runs good. Put a 28" bar on it and now need to find something to sink it into...


----------



## JBA (Apr 18, 2015)

Went down this morning and helped my cousin fix the roofs on a set of dugouts where his little boy plays ball. We are both Union Carpenters but haven't worked together for quite a while. Was awesome to hang with him and bust out some work. Plus I got to smoke a few of his premium cigars. Just did 50 on the Harley. All in all its been a great day.


----------



## old-cat (Apr 18, 2015)

This stinking 181XP Husky put a knot on my lower leg the size of a hardball! Tried to drop start it without b/c on, fresh rebuild, gas squirt into carb. All I could get was about 3 revolutions, SLOW. NO starty! Then wham! A bare bar stud hit my leg.

Husky Critters


----------



## Ray Bell (Apr 18, 2015)

Buddy came over, and we turned a couple of bowls. Trying to turn this Catalpa into a Seahawks themed bowl using green and blue dyes. Will use this glass for a lid.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 18, 2015)

Went to the sale today and bought 4 chainsaws, two that run are 346XP and 340 Husqvarnas and two parts or rebuilders are Stihl 029 and MS280. Think I'll rebuild the 029, has very low compression, probably keep the 346, not sure about the other two. I hadn't ever seen a 346XP without a compression release but this one doesn't have one, pulls easy enough considering and starts and runs at least as good as my 353, maybe better.


----------



## weimedog (Apr 19, 2015)

old-cat said:


> This stinking 181XP Husky put a knot on my lower leg the size of a hardball! Tried to drop start it without b/c on, fresh rebuild, gas squirt into carb. All I could get was about 3 revolutions, SLOW. NO starty! Then wham! A bare bar stud hit my leg.
> 
> Husky Critters


 
Ouch! Bet that made a mark! Did about that with my 298xp when it decided to snap back.. about yanked my fingers off as well on the way to my shin.


----------



## JBA (Apr 19, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> View attachment 419906
> View attachment 419907
> Buddy came over, and we turned a couple of bowls. Trying to turn this Catalpa into a Seahawks themed bowl using green and blue dyes. Will use this glass for a lid.


What kind of lathe is that? Been a long time since I have done any faceplate turning. Also went through a spell where all I did was make pen and pencil sets.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2015)

Sharpened a couple of chains today and that's about it. I did manage to find a bar and chain for the 290 I bought yesterday, now need to get a p/c for it, comp. at 90 psi.


----------



## TheViking (Apr 19, 2015)

Sat on my butt and laid in bed


----------



## chris zautner (Apr 19, 2015)

Went to the stihl dealer early this morning sat there till they open and and got the new m tronic solenoid fix the saw then went an cut firewood


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2015)

This afternoon I ordered a p/c for my Stihl 290 and a muffler for my recently purchased MS280.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 19, 2015)

Managed to revive 2 hedgetrimmers for a neighbor.
HS45 needed the leaves cleaned out of the filter, needs a carb kit to run right.
The other, a trimmer on a stick needed a cleanup and filter along with cleaning the exhaust screen so it will rev up.

Yard maintainence owners need to learn about cleaning their equipment.
It's OK because i need a few pallets of sod delivered for my yard. We will trade out work so i don't have to haul sod and save on the costs too. Nice to have neighbors that work together.

Raining again, we need a few dry days here.


----------



## Ray Bell (Apr 20, 2015)

JBA said:


> What kind of lathe is that? Been a long time since I have done any faceplate turning. Also went through a spell where all I did was make pen and pencil sets.


It is a Nova dr xp, also have a PM 3720B. After I retired in 2004 thought I would take up woodworking. Quickly realized that I do not have the patience or the skills for cabinetry, or furniture making, so turned to lathe work. I really enjoy this. Keeps me busy, and out of the wife's way.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 20, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> It is a Nova dr xp, also have a PM 3720B. After I retired in 2004 thought I would take up woodworking. Quickly realized that I do not have the patience or the skills for cabinetry, or furniture making, so turned to lathe work. I really enjoy this. Keeps me busy, and out of the wife's way.


 That's the main reason some of us do chainsaws...


----------



## Ray Bell (Apr 20, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> That's the main reason some of us do chainsaws...


I can understand that completly. Unfortunately umongst my other short comings I am also not very mechanical. For some reason I do enjoy reading and watching you that are though. I do own 5 chainsaws, but only one of them gets used infrequently. Other than cleaning, changing spark plug, chains, and filters I will never work on one. I do admire the skill, and expertise on this site.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, deciding I didn't have enough saws I went out and bought two more, both 021 Stihls and in pretty good shape but kinda dirty. They're not dirty now..


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 20, 2015)

I found that the 026 parts box I got had one good crankcase so I pulled the seals to replace them and found this....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 20, 2015)

It took me awhile to figure out what you found..


----------



## Peter White (Apr 23, 2015)

Peter White said:


> Started to take down this tree that has been shading my wife's gardens. Nice tree, but it has to go. I'm about half done... Had a little rain delay late this afternoon, and I had all my gear out in the yard.
> 
> View attachment 419852
> After a little low branch trimming.View attachment 419853
> ...








Finished the job off tonight!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 23, 2015)

I finished putting together a MS280 that I got at the sale last weekend. It needed about everything but I got it pretty cheap and it does run. I cut just a small amount of firewood with it and it buzzed through it pretty easy. My next victim is a 029 Stihl that needs a p/c so I'll get started on that pretty soon.


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 23, 2015)

] Spring cleanups started here. Today I cut brush and small trees away from a garage, pulled stumps then loaded abuout 2 ton of demolition brick. Good news is my ad for free bricks on cl worked and a father and son came down and overloaded their f150 by about 1500lbs. Still 3/4" from the overload touching


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 23, 2015)

I figured while I had a little time to go ahead and tear the 290 down so I did. Got it all apart except the bottom four bolts that hold the engine in and broke my T21 or whatever size it is. It was just a cheapo flea market screwdriver type thing anyway but it's been used for a lot of engines, guess it's time for a new one. The 290 appeared to have almost no compression but when I pulled the muffler the piston and rings looked pretty good, no scratches or anything and the rings didn't appear stuck. I bought a new P/C for it anyway so it's going in...sometime. Wife's got stuff for me tomorrow so it'll probably be in a day or two..


----------



## wyk (Apr 24, 2015)

Made trees smaller



:


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 25, 2015)

Today I was putting tools away from the trailer fabrication project. Then I cleaned saw parts for a few hours. I have enough parts to build several 021 Stihls and some 018 Stihls. Still have a couple big saws in the truck that need testing (MS660, MS460, etc). So long story short, I worked on a bunch of stuff but didn't complete anything. Story of my life...sigh.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 25, 2015)

It rained most of the day here so didn't do much outside. Finished taking apart my 029 but haven't started re-assembling it yet. Some parts are still on order anyway so no hurry...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 26, 2015)

I turned this...






...into this.





I'm still waiting on a new oil cap, filter cover, and decals.


----------



## Heffalump (Apr 26, 2015)

Sharpened one of the 70E's and the 034AVS. Then proceeded to unsharpen them both via the woodpile. Swung the MonsterMaul a bit as well.


----------



## tree lopper (Apr 26, 2015)

I bought my first wood chipper  After over a decade of tree work, it will be so nice to finally not have to cart everything to the dump!


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

tree lopper said:


> I bought my first wood chipper  After over a decade of tree work, it will be so nice to finally not have to cart everything to the dump!


For tree work, other than saws, I think a chipper is one of the most beneficial items. Often you can find a home for the chips without having to "dump" them somewhere. I don't have a chip truck but that would be nice. I use a dump trailer which carries plenty of chips but needs a second truck and driver to haul it. I don't do much tree work anymore so it's a moot point for me.


----------



## tree lopper (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> For tree work, other than saws, I think a chipper is one of the most beneficial items.



I'm with you on that! My rig is a Toyota 2 tonner with a Bandit XP90. I can only carry probably 5 metres (6 yards) of mulch, so probably about the same as your trailer, at a guess. I waited until I got the tipper to get the chipper, but a tipping trailer is the same thing when it comes to removing the trees. 

It was nice to get to start with a decent size chipper. For my money and towing capacity I thought I was going to have to start so small that I'd have lost most of the benefit, but the 90XP can chip 9 x 17 inches and be towed by my 2 tonner.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 26, 2015)

It took me until I was retired before I could afford a wood splitter. A friend gave me a small wood chipper but it sure isn't big enough to handle the big stuff, it'll do for the small brush though..


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

I threw 50t of super phosphate around before weather called a stop. Tried to get a decent photo of a complete rainbow but was a bit too turbulent. 
Then I went home and played with the kids


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 26, 2015)

Muff modded my 435. It will need retuned. I put a new chain on it and I need to check that it is oiling properly. 

And I am about to get my Shindaiwa ready to work. Yay!


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

tree lopper said:


> I'm with you on that! My rig is a Toyota 2 tonner with a Bandit XP90. I can only carry probably 5 metres (6 yards) of mulch, so probably about the same as your trailer, at a guess. I waited until I got the tipper to get the chipper, but a tipping trailer is the same thing when it comes to removing the trees.
> 
> It was nice to get to start with a decent size chipper. For my money and towing capacity I thought I was going to have to start so small that I'd have lost most of the benefit, but the 90XP can chip 9 x 17 inches and be towed by my 2 tonner.




My dump trailer will haul about 12 cubic yards of chips but I rarely fill it that full, that's a lot of stuff. Most jobs I don't even take the chipper and trailer. Sometimes I take one and sometimes the other but not often I need both. ie, I can just blow chips in a pile or into the woods in some cases, for a smaller job, I just toss everything in the dump trailer and then chip it at home (or burn it depending on the time of year)
My chipper is an Altec 12" chuck and duck but it works fine for my needs. They're great for pines. (a lot of what I get). I have no idea where the term "Whisper Chipper" comes from but that's what it was marketed as. I wear ear plugs AND muffs when running it...


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

After church I did some plumbing repairs for a single mom (of 7 girls) and when I got home the house stunk because we bug bombed it earlier today. So I got out the Stihl HT101 and did some tree trimming around the place that has been on my list for some time. I dragged the brush off the driveway and left everything else, clean up can happen later.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> After church I did some plumbing repairs for a single mom (of 7 girls) and when I got home the house stunk because we bug bombed it earlier today. So I got out the Stihl HT101 and did some tree trimming around the place that has been on my list for some time. I dragged the brush off the driveway and left everything else, clean up can happen later.


 Wife's been after me to get my new Stihl pole saw out (forgot the model) and trim some trees around here. So far I've been able to put her off...


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Wife's been after me to get my new Stihl pole saw out (forgot the model) and trim some trees around here. So far I've been able to put her off...


Get it out and do the trimming. Gotta justify that purchase. I bought mine lightly used and it was still expensive. I've had it about 4 years.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 26, 2015)

She's gonna be gone tomorrow so I'll wait till she's around so she can point out which limbs she wants removed. I bought this Stihl brand new, it was cheaper than the other major brands except Poulan which was about half price of the Stihl but I read some reviews and seems they thought the Poulan was too light duty.


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> She's gonna be gone tomorrow so I'll wait till she's around so she can point out which limbs she wants removed. I bought this Stihl brand new, it was cheaper than the other major brands except Poulan which was about half price of the Stihl but I read some reviews and seems they thought the Poulan was too light duty.


You did the right thing. Buy once,cry once.


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> You did the right thing. Buy once,cry once.


Do you do aerial application?


----------



## Peter White (Apr 26, 2015)

Peter White said:


> View attachment 420750
> View attachment 420751
> View attachment 420752
> View attachment 420749
> ...





Peter White said:


> View attachment 420750
> View attachment 420751
> View attachment 420752
> View attachment 420749
> ...




Cut down one more little tree out back...


Cut it up...



Chopped everything up...


Hauled it outta there and cleaned up...


Woodpile is getting bigger!


Back yard is getting much more open and we'll get more sun on the garden. Done for now. That was a lot of work!


----------



## nk14zp (Apr 26, 2015)

I worked on my sawmill some.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 26, 2015)

mowed the yard and did some trimming with the lawn boy smoked out the skeeters and killed the bugs with it 
then planted my self in the recliner to watch something on tv.


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Do you do aerial application?


Yup. When the seasons over I'll be back to tree work


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

Back yard is getting much more open and we'll get more sun on the garden. Done for now. That was a lot of work![/QUOTE]
Is the boat a project or ornament?


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> Yup. When the seasons over I'll be back to tree work


What equipment do you operate?


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> What equipment do you operate?


I'm flying a ga200. Based on pawnee but with a wider fuse for a second seat and all metal wings, aero foil is different.


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

Hopper enlarged to 1000ltr and 300hp io540


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

I've flown Pawnees but only towing gliders.


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I've flown Pawnees but only towing gliders.


Same. Did that hour building before getting into ag.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 26, 2015)

I've got four of them Lawn Boys, must be 40 years old by now, still run every week. My favorite one is a little magnesium mower, really light.


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> Same. Did that hour building before getting into ag.


I've never aspired to spray crops. I've flown in Alaska, New Guinea Highlands, Amazon River, Sahara Desert, African Jungles, and so forth but spraying crops seemed a little "too exciting" for me...Be safe out there. Wires, birds, school buses, all sorts of hazards for you guys...


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 26, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I've never aspired to spray crops. I've flown in Alaska, New Guinea Highlands, Amazon River, Sahara Desert, African Jungles, and so forth but spraying crops seemed a little "too exciting" for me...Be safe out there. Wires, birds, school buses, all sorts of hazards for you guys...


I take it that you haven't suffered a blow to the head then. What were you doing overseas? Survey?


----------



## fearofpavement (Apr 26, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> I take it that you haven't suffered a blow to the head then. What were you doing overseas? Survey?


Mission work.


----------



## flyinghunter (Apr 27, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Mission work.


Nice. Good karma for you then.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Apr 27, 2015)

Got 3 stihl hedge trimmers running,figured out a govenor spring problem on a riding mower. The spring issue was the result of a backyardigan working on it. He could not figure it out and sold the mower cheap, mower was almost new.

I finally got around to welding up the deck on my old snapper this PM. then sprayed the lawn/weeds with roundup so i can lay sod next week.

After all this i was eating pizza and felt a crunch. Felt around my mouth with my tongue and found a loose tooth, it broke off at the gumline. Root is still in place so the dentist will make some money this week.
No pain and i can't see any cavity, looks like tooth eroded at the gum line. Old age, too many cokes and cigs i guess.

Cropdusters around here try to design something to cut the top strand of barbed wire on fences. 
If you are gonna fly that low just use a tractor! No thrill in that though.


----------



## TheViking (Apr 27, 2015)

So far I have woke up and made coffee and breakfast...


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 27, 2015)

TheViking said:


> So far I have woke up and made coffee and breakfast...


Looks like your right up the road from me.


----------



## walterg (Apr 29, 2015)

No pics, but I went to Lowe's to do some shopping, and came out to the car.
Started it up and boom.

Turned the key off and looked under the hood and didn't see a problem.
Looked closer, and realized what had happened was I blew a spark plug out of the head.

Apparently the spark plug had loosened up.
I probably ripped some of the threads out of the head, but the plug tightened up fine.
It runs fine. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gator (Apr 29, 2015)

I took one of my friends from work crappie fishing. I have been hammering them for two weeks now but between him being a first timer and it being windy as hell we only caught 14. We had fun though - sure beats working. Also just got finished making venison stew over mashed potatoes for dinner- one of the kids favorites. Back to the woodpile tomorrow  - bringing the rod for the trout stream though


----------



## Roll Tide (Apr 29, 2015)

Did something a bit different on my 026 muffler mod today.


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got the 266 cyl milled down... Derko'd and at .020"


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Nitroman (Apr 30, 2015)

I made a box and shipped off a gallon of special 2-stroke oil to someone I had promised it to a couple months ago.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 30, 2015)

Got a couple of parts today for my 029 in the mail and installed them on the engine. Have several more to come. That's how I like to rebuild saws, no hurry, glad I don't have customers waiting, this is my personal saw not a customer saw. It should be done in a few weeks...


----------



## Coldiron (May 1, 2015)

welded up a new clamp system for my saw mill then tested it out on a boxelder, need to make a few more adjustments though. going to take a tree out and grind a stump for a customer tomorrow.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 1, 2015)

Taking the day off from working and taking the wife to doctor, should take the biggest part of the day. Probably find a nice place to have dinner, a little shopping then back home if all goes well..


----------



## Peter White (May 3, 2015)

My daughter and I whacked down another one in my yard. That makes 15 or so, so far. Making some progress. Her first time with a chainsaw. Didn't realize how complicated using one properly was! Throttle position and pressure to get the saw right in the powerband was something I took for granted before this experience! But, she got the hang of it fairly quickly and was doing fine by the time we were done. Nice day, too. Don't miss the snow...


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 3, 2015)

Did some power washing at my new house.


----------



## PA Dan (May 3, 2015)

Got up and went to Church! Ate lunch and got the 066 running!





Made grilled chicken for dinner! Then I turned this...




Into this!


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 3, 2015)

3/4 of that we'd run right through the chipper, sickening huh?


----------



## fearofpavement (May 3, 2015)

I made a fire at church for our annual picnic for hot dogs and marshmellows. Used cookies from the last GTG. I have a lot of them left yet... And by the end of the month, we'll have more! A friend sent his Poulan home with me to fix. Not sure how I'm going to fit that into my schedule but...


----------



## PA Dan (May 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> 3/4 of that we'd run right through the chipper, sickening huh?


Yep! Glad it wasnt mine! I cut the big stuff for firewood and the neighbor cleans up the mess!


----------



## JBA (May 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> 3/4 of that we'd run right through the chipper, sickening huh?


Time is money right Chris?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 3, 2015)

After church I got a few of the saws I got yesterday running. The XL925 took very little to get running, the same with the Mac 605 and the Super 2. Had trouble with the 330 Homelite (boot) and the Poulan 25 which appeared to have a huge air leak somewhere. I took a couple of parts Stihl MS250s and got one complete saw out of it but it didn't have enough compression so it'll sit awhile until I get some time. I bought a jack for my riding mower and tried it out today also, cleaned the deck out on the mower so it might work a little better. Mowed a bit then it was time to come into the house and rest a bit..


----------



## weimedog (May 3, 2015)

A lot of this...:


AND A bunch of this:


----------



## PA Dan (May 3, 2015)

Here are a couple videos from the day!


----------



## fearofpavement (May 6, 2015)

Put an offer in on a nice piece of property. 4.0 acres with a nice vineyard, orchard and a ratty house built in 1900. Waiting to hear one way or the other. (this would be an investment rental after some considerable work)


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 6, 2015)

Worked on the Poulan 25DA today. Turned out the huge air leak came from not having a gasket under the carburetor. I guess the previous owner knew he was gonna sell it and didn't bother to put the gasket back. Carb was kinda dirty inside also, had to soak it awhile to get most of the crud out. Runs now though.


----------



## Snowchaser (May 7, 2015)

Wacked a couple 24" birch from next to the house and compared my 031 next to my poulan 3400 counter. The stihl kicked its butt.... Then i found out the poulan has the wrong spark plug in it. Hopefully that has something to do with it, cause i thought a 8cc larger poulan would be closer. First major cutting of the year. Woohoo!


----------



## JBA (May 7, 2015)

I just dropped a cashiers check in the mail for a down payment on some porting work. Now I just have to wait till the last week of October. Gonna be a looooonnnnggggg summer. LOL


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 7, 2015)

Not much chainsawing today, changed the oil in the car, mowed the yard. Thought the wife was burning something made out of rubber in our burning barrel, turned out I was burning a belt in the lawn mower so tomorrow it's off to the mower shop to get a new belt. I did fire up the XL925 for a few minutes today and cut up a foot wide piece of wood. Sure wish that thing had a better chain! I'll see if I can find one tomorrow also..


----------



## bikemike (May 7, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Got up and went to Church! Ate lunch and got the 066 running!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like fun. Cept for cleaning up the twigs n tips


----------



## bikemike (May 7, 2015)

JBA said:


> I just dropped a cashiers check in the mail for a down payment on some porting work. Now I just have to wait till the last week of October. Gonna be a looooonnnnggggg summer. LOL


Why till oct?


----------



## bikemike (May 7, 2015)

Snowchaser said:


> Wacked a couple 24" birch from next to the house and compared my 031 next to my poulan 3400 counter. The stihl kicked its butt.... Then i found out the poulan has the wrong spark plug in it. Hopefully that has something to do with it, cause i thought a 8cc larger poulan would be closer. First major cutting of the year. Woohoo!


It was just a sharper chain on the stihl lol


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 7, 2015)

Cleaned up a dead standing elm that fell over in my friends back yard. Had three stems about 18" diameter, about 30' long. Filled my 6' x 10' trailer.
Lots of nice dry firewood. This stuff is so dry, I've already turned some on my lathe - and it turns REALLy nice.


----------



## JBA (May 7, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Why till oct?


That was the soonest opening Randy had available. And the way Pa.Dan was raving about his saws its gonna be worth the wait.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 7, 2015)

Went to an estate sale and picked up some new chain files, a couple of oddball bars and a Poulan 3400 CounterVibe. Got the Poulan running but it wouldn't idle and ran erratically. Discovered the intake screw was broken off in the cylinder on one side. So now I have a pile of parts and a cylinder that needs an extraction done on it... I did some other stuff too but that's the only thing that would interest you guys.


----------



## PA Dan (May 7, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Looked like fun. Cept for cleaning up the twigs n tips


I took the trees down and cut up all the big stuff! The neighbor took care of all the twigs and delivered the rounds to my splitter pile![emoji41]


----------



## bikemike (May 8, 2015)

I woke up 30 min late. Sucks loading up smokes lunch saws and rain gear without coffee


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 8, 2015)

Changed the XL925 from the safety chain it had on it to a yellow link Stihl chain so it should cut better. Went to the mower shop this morning and purchased a belt for my Cub Cadet, the owner of the shop showed me an almost perfect Stihl 029 but wasn't sure he wanted to sell it at this time, I don't blame him. If I had it I probably would have considered it a "keeper" along with my other keepers and it would just collect dust while I cut wood with an old Poulan or Mac..


----------



## bikemike (May 8, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Changed the XL925 from the safety chain it had on it to a yellow link Stihl chain so it should cut better. Went to the mower shop this morning and purchased a belt for my Cub Cadet, the owner of the shop showed me an almost perfect Stihl 029 but wasn't sure he wanted to sell it at this time, I don't blame him. If I had it I probably would have considered it a "keeper" along with my other keepers and it would just collect dust while I cut wood with an old Poulan or Mac..


Yeah the safety chain chatters like crazy huh. Using those chains require lots of lock tite


----------



## treesmith (May 8, 2015)

Yesterday dead stringy bark removalat a playground, chipper had **** itself so loaded the truck by hand, 3 tonne according to weighbridge, then deadwooded some half dead trees over a brand new bbq area which filled the truck again. Today finished a retaining wall at the new yard then smashed out a heap of 1'-3' stumps with a remote controlled Rayco diesel stumper, finished past 6pm then went home and watched Aussie rules footy


----------



## bikemike (May 8, 2015)

I worked doing tree stuff. Got the kids and sold my old echo 340 top handle for 150 in great condition. Now well you dont want to know


----------



## fearofpavement (May 8, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Went to an estate sale and picked up some new chain files, a couple of oddball bars and a Poulan 3400 CounterVibe. Got the Poulan running but it wouldn't idle and ran erratically. Discovered the intake screw was broken off in the cylinder on one side. So now I have a pile of parts and a cylinder that needs an extraction done on it... I did some other stuff too but that's the only thing that would interest you guys.


Spent most of the day looking at investment properties but found a gap large enough to put the cylinder in the mill and extract the broken screw. The screw's out, the threads are fine but that's as far as I got.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

Revived a poulan pro 305. Pretty nice saw. Just needed a fuel line, filter, and carb cleaning. I gutted the muffler and got a cheap bar for it. Still waiting for a chain.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (May 8, 2015)

best insurance is to replace the impulse line also.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

jakewells said:


> best insurance is to replace the impulse line also.


Yep. The owner replaced it before they gave it to me.


----------



## bikemike (May 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yep. The owner replaced it before they gave it to me.


Yeah that he says she says crap. I could sell a saw and say the chain is new bought it a couple years back


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 8, 2015)

Today was old Stihl day for some reason.

Had an 076AV come in last night to get a chain shortened and another chain (did that today) 110 drivers. Talk about a heavy son of a gun. I meant to weigh it, but I would have to guess it was a solid 30lbs if not heavier. Not a common saw to see in these parts, let alone come in the shop.

Then an 064AV "no start"... needs a new top end, only 100psi compression.

034AV, 024, two 038s, one with a Lewis winch, couple others I can't remember... along with an Echo (first I've ever seen) a pair of 455 Husqvarnas, a 372, 350? (I think, I'm not a Husqvarna guy) and a 460.
Been keeping the mechanic pretty busy between all the mowers and saws... glad I'm not having to mess with it all like I was this winter!


----------



## Agrarian (May 9, 2015)

I'm testing the finished top end rebuild of a 262xp. Everything was going well except the chain oil was leaking when the saw was off so I replaced the oil tube from the pump to the oil tank which fixed it. Then the oil was not coming out from the pump. I replaced the short 1/4" rubber tube between the pump and the crankcase and now oil was coming out the port properly but still no oil on the chain. However there was all kinds of oil in the chain adjust area, acting like the bar is not creating a good seal against the oil slot. That's where I left it last night - sometimes it is the simplest things that take the longest.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 9, 2015)

Took the cover off the pool. May be a few days before it is clean enough for a swim...


----------



## Agrarian (May 9, 2015)

That's a hard way to fill a pool. 

I got the oil problem fixed on that 262 today - turns out the pump was air bound - a little air pressure to the oil tank vent cured it.


----------



## JBA (May 9, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Took the cover off the pool. May be a few days before it is clean enough for a swim...
> 
> View attachment 423693


Our pool looked exactly the same at 8:00 this morning. Put a large dose of shock in it and got it running. Water cleared up big time by dinner time. Now we just have to work on the water temperature.


----------



## JBA (May 9, 2015)

We got Big Red's new planters set up today with some flowers. Just wish I didn't have to move them all over the yard before she found a place she likes. LOL....


----------



## jl4c (May 9, 2015)

Worked on getting a 1976 Johnson 9.9hp outboard back together. Been sitting in my garage for the last year and a half. Still need to replace the fuel pump cover (cracked) and the rubber gasket underneath (hard) but at least she popped when I put fuel in the throat of the carb. The problem turned out to be corroded coils where the plug wires enter. I think the motor was submerged at one time and water got into the wire at the coil socket at rusted it. Funny thing is the coils measured good and made spark, but not enough to run well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 9, 2015)

Started putting my 029 back together, clutch sprocket wouldn't fit, broke another T-27 and ordered another one. At least I got the engine back in the shell without any problems.


----------



## PA Dan (May 9, 2015)

JBA said:


> We got Big Red's new planters set up today with some flowers. Just wish I didn't have to move them all over the yard before she found a place she likes. LOL.... View attachment 423733


Great job John! Thanks for the idea! 





I also opened my pool today...looks better than a couple I heard about!


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 9, 2015)

Just checked and my pool level is right up to the skimmers. Surprised a frog when I went out to check.


----------



## fearofpavement (May 10, 2015)

Today I was crawling around under a couple of 100+ year old houses and fighting off spiders so I could take a look at the structure and foundation. They both need pretty extensive work but we put in offers on them anyway. See what happens... I also tested a chainsaw I had repaired for a friend, did some final tuning and put it in the case to bring back to him tomorrow.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 10, 2015)

jl4c said:


> Worked on getting a 1976 Johnson 9.9hp outboard back together. Been sitting in my garage for the last year and a half. Still need to replace the fuel pump cover (cracked) and the rubber gasket underneath (hard) but at least she popped when I put fuel in the throat of the carb. The problem turned out to be corroded coils where the plug wires enter. I think the motor was submerged at one time and water got into the wire at the coil socket at rusted it. Funny thing is the coils measured good and made spark, but not enough to run well. Fingers crossed.



Sold one yesterday. Was a 1965 model. Mq11c I think? I'm not a boat guy, just found the motor in the front porch area of the shop, no one's knows where it came from, been around forever deal.

The guy nearly broke the front door down to buy it! I put it on Craigslist and it was sold 30mins later!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 10, 2015)

Just finished putting the 029 together except for the clutch drum which I'll try to get tomorrow, have a little more money in it than I planned but it should be good when I get the thing finally running.. I wonder if there's any other saw I can put the 029 sprocket on because it didn't fit this one, too shallow and wouldn't activate the oil pump.


----------



## Roll Tide (May 10, 2015)

Flew out of Chattanooga where its been near 90 degrees and landed in Denver to this...


----------



## TheViking (May 10, 2015)

Roll Tide said:


> Flew out of Chattanooga where its been near 90 degrees and landed in Denver to this...


I would so love that snow right now it's sucking right now here in Chattanooga!


----------



## Roll Tide (May 10, 2015)

TheViking said:


> I would so love that snow right now it's sucking right now here in Chattanooga!


I hear ya!


----------



## bikemike (May 10, 2015)

Yeah took some time this morning to make a mother's day brunch and cleaned up. Thats woman ****. Afterwards i made my wife some stage bench flower pots


----------



## JBA (May 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Yeah took some time this morning to make a mother's day brunch and cleaned up. Thats woman ****. Afterwards i made my wife some stage bench flower potsView attachment 423912
> View attachment 423913


Very nice. I like the bases they are sitting on. Don't show my wife or I will be modifying the ones I made last week.


----------



## bikemike (May 10, 2015)

JBA said:


> Very nice. I like the bases they are sitting on. Don't show my wife or I will be modifying the ones I made last week.


Lol. Yeah the best part of those is cut right through the whole log and once you make your 4 cuts then you have block that pops out and shove it in the bottom


----------



## bikemike (May 11, 2015)

Didnt get to sleep till midnight or so. Woke at 5 am worked on 5 oaks and a maple ground stumps and that was that.


----------



## TheViking (May 11, 2015)

That's impressive!


----------



## Stephen C. (May 12, 2015)

I paid to have my cat killed and I buried my barn buddy. Mom cat. She followed me around like a puppy. Every where I went she was there. The most affectionate cat in the world. All she wanted was a kind word and a pet.
I hate F.I.P.


----------



## bikemike (May 12, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I paid to have my cat killed and I buried my barn buddy. Mom cat. She followed me around like a puppy. Every where I went she was there. The most affectionate cat in the world. All she wanted was a kind word and a pet.
> I hate F.I.P.


Sorry to hear that. Pets are family too


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 12, 2015)

That's the bad thing about having pets, you know eventually that will happen.


----------



## Stephen C. (May 12, 2015)

Well you hope they live long but I suppose they are no different from us. Some will go sooner than others. To quote a fraise from a song "Only the god die young". Momcat came with my farm. She was only 7 years old. We had her fixed after her first litter. F.I.P. is a horrible disease. One day your cat is walking around just fine and the next thing you know she can't breath. There is no cure. I wish there was but there is probably not enough money in it. We have lost 2 cats to it. It sucks.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 12, 2015)

We had our last cat from 1988 to 2008 and had to have him put to sleep because we didn't want him to suffer any more. 20 years and he just seemed like one of the family. We weren't going to have any more cats but my son come bringing one in, that was about 5 years ago and we still have this one.


----------



## bikemike (May 13, 2015)

This is my cat


----------



## bikemike (May 14, 2015)

Wish i was werkin today. Just one of the rainy days. may work on my lawyers vintage suzuki today. And tomorrow got court for my kids.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 14, 2015)

I think I may try out my Echo hedge trimmer on some Pampas grass that needs cut down. I know I should have cut it in the Fall but seems there was always something else to do...


----------



## HusqyStihl (May 14, 2015)

55 Rancher Meteor piston arrived from Duke, from stripped down, new piston and full build, 23 minutes and she's runnin like a dream!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 14, 2015)

Bought 3 Stihl MS250s at flea market last week, none of them running, ordered a bunch of parts for them so maybe some day I'll get one or two of them to run..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 6, 2015)

Took down a dead hickory today with a rotted base. It needed to be felled against a lean and was near a residence. Rigging it was complicated too as we couldn't get the truck in a convenient location. Used 200 feet of rope, a pulley (sheave block) a nylon tow strap, chain, and telephones as the vehicle was completely out of sight of the tree. Groundi pulled and I cut and it all turned out ok but it was a bit hairy due to the extent of the rot.
She used her Stihl MS180C, an 026 and one of my Stihl 039's. She said she enjoyed bucking it up. The owners were home at the time and were pleased when it all came down where it was supposed to. (and were impressed by her using a chainsaw)


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 6, 2015)

Went back to flea market. Came back with Stihl MS270, not quite ready to run for plus bought a Stihl 20" bar and chain. Got about $60 in both. Not a bad morning I guess..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 6, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Took down a dead hickory today with a rotted base. It needed to be felled against a lean and was near a residence. Rigging it was complicated too as we couldn't get the truck in a convenient location. Used 200 feet of rope, a pulley (sheave block) a nylon tow strap, chain, and telephones as the vehicle was completely out of sight of the tree. Groundi pulled and I cut and it all turned out ok but it was a bit hairy due to the extent of the rot.
> She used her Stihl MS180C, an 026 and one of my Stihl 039's. She said she enjoyed bucking it up. The owners were home at the time and were pleased when it all came down where it was supposed to. (and were impressed by her using a chainsaw)


 Felling is a little too nerve racking for me any more. Used to do a little bit but I kinda gave it up..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 6, 2015)

Moved my collection of horse drawn Studebakers and sold a Pro Mac 55 and a Husky 55.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 6, 2015)

Seasoned up some ribs and grilled them and also got a couple pork shoulders to smoke sunday. i got a chance to fire up a stihl oh26 and 2 echos


----------



## catbuster (Jun 6, 2015)

Finished up my 4 day stay in Louisville, and had to chew on one of the "new" (43 years as a fireman, former chief, over twice my age) drivers of Engine 33 at Squad 31's station (Squad 31, Engine 32, Tank Tender 67) for backing 32 over a motorcycle. Ridiculous station 1 guy. It was me or he could wait until the station chief came back, and it would be worse with the chief lol.

Long haul back up to PA tomorrow, and back to the grind of pioneering roads Monday. Yuck.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jun 7, 2015)

I bought my MS362C mid April, but have nothing to cut. It's been driving me crazy! We were going to the store the other day and cut through a neighborhood to look at flood damage. A home owner had a large limb break out of an oak, and some one had cut the limb into 24" long pieces. I stopped and loaded three of them in the SUV. My wife thought I was crazy. Got the urge Friday afternoon and cranked the 362 and cut 9 or 10 cookies. I could hear and feel the difference with each cut. I've read 12" logs were what I needed, and these were 10-11". I had foot surgery May 28th, and am supposed to be off my feet as much as possible. I'm afraid there will be some wood chips under my bandage and my Podiatrist is going to go ballistic on me.


----------



## bikemike (Jun 7, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> I bought my MS362C mid April, but have nothing to cut. It's been driving me crazy! We were going to the store the other day and cut through a neighborhood to look at flood damage. A home owner had a large limb break out of an oak, and some one had cut the limb into 24" long pieces. I stopped and loaded three of them in the SUV. My wife thought I was crazy. Got the urge Friday afternoon and cranked the 362 and cut 9 or 10 cookies. I could hear and feel the difference with each cut. I've read 12" logs were what I needed, and these were 10-11". I had foot surgery May 28th, and am supposed to be off my feet as much as possible. I'm afraid there will be some wood chips under my bandage and my Podiatrist is going to go ballistic on me.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 7, 2015)

Yesterday I mowed grass, modded two 201Ts, and ported this 261.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 7, 2015)

Gave my winter project splitter a try out.
BBB


----------



## Jet47 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sold my wood splitter. I invested in a couple of heat pumps last fall and didn't really need it anymore. Funny thing is I work in forestry and get all my firewood for free. However after cutting trees all day the last thing I want to do in my free time is work on my heating supply. I will still use a little wood for the really cold days or when I lose power, but will be very selective in what I bring home ( smaller stuff that doesn't need split).


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 7, 2015)

I may have to take back what I stated in my last post yesterday. You know,the part about it not being a bad day. I just found out the saw I bought has bad main bearings in it and I'll just bet they're very difficult to remove. I think I have a repair manual and I'll probably need to use it on this one. Compression doesn't appear to be too great either. I bought it as a repair unit but didn't count on it needing a complete overhaul..


----------



## bag-o-donuts (Jun 7, 2015)

Lazy day...


----------



## JBA (Jun 7, 2015)

Very lazy!!!!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jun 7, 2015)

bag-o-donuts said:


> View attachment 429220
> Lazy day...


Can't blame him/her. Here in the Tri-Cities it was 102*. Way too hot so early in the summer.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 14, 2015)

It was hot here today so after church, a bit of shopping, looking at a potential rental house and picking up a pizza, I watched tv with my son a bit then went to the shop and spun up 6 chains to fit some new bars I got in. Boxed em up and came back into the air conditioned house. I was going to load up some lumber for tomorrow's job but decided to defer...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 14, 2015)

Not quite as hot here, after church got a little bored sitting in the house so went out and tore down my MS270, preparing it for a rebuild. Soaked most of it in Simple Green for awhile then hosed it off, I'll put it back together later next week.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 14, 2015)

Went to church this morning and took an short nap in the afternoon. After that, got that stupid stuck bolt loose on my BP blower. Earlier, I had an idea how to seal that fuel line on the Super 2. A machine screw screwed into the purge line and I am looking for a non-holey cap for the fuel tank.


----------



## JBA (Jun 17, 2015)

Just cleaned my gutters tonight. 2 five gallon buckets of maple seeds in them. Plenty of them were sprouting up there. And they did stink like all get out after laying around in water up there. Wife almost puked emptying the bucket when I sent it down. Was worth it just to see her gagging.


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 17, 2015)

JBA said:


> Just cleaned my gutters tonight. 2 five gallon buckets of maple seeds in them. Plenty of them were sprouting up there. And they did stink like all get out after laying around in water up there. Wife almost puked emptying the bucket when I sent it down. Was worth it just to see her gagging.


Thats just wrong there! Im telling big red!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jun 17, 2015)

It was another tough day. Got out of bed by 9:15 or so. Watched a little tv and had me a glass of choc. milk. Wife suggested lunch out and I agreed. 

We ate at Arby's at about 2pm. A late lunch is better cause everyone is already done eating and it's much less crowded. Ran to Home Depot to buy a new shower head, one in particular. They were out of stock. Bastards!

So, we then headed back home as it was too hot out. 103 and rising. Got inside and turned the a/c on. Hit my recliner, turned on the boob tube and promptly took a nap. Woke up and then surfed a couple of internet forums. 

Yup, it was a trying day. But hey, someone has gotta do it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 18, 2015)

Worked 1/2 a day then went home to clean the condensing coil on the AC.
Saw the neighbor outside so i went over to talk. I noticed a Echo blower in the corner collecting dust, he said i could have it for the 16.00 that i owe him.

Reconnected a fuel line and pushed in the tank grommet then 5 pulls and it's running!

Anybody need a complete Stihl 017 saw? Newer chain and it runs if you prime it. It will continue to crank as long as it is warm.
Only 115lbs. compression. The piston is polished/worn due to bad air filter.
Rebuilt carb, new fuel line, filter. It is just a POS 017.

Fixed a widow woman's riding mower, starter bendix jammed, she insisted on paying me and shoved a bill into the hand holding my tools. Didn't look at the bill till i got back down to my house and now i feel bad, it was a 50.
I will have to find something she needs/likes or fix something only if i can fix it for free.
I went down to her house to help her out as i do for most of my neighbors, just pay for parts and i am happy.

She says that it would have cost twice that to call someone out or get someone to haul it to a shop. She says she got a deal but i still feel bad. Cantankerous old woman will not listen to reason and threatened to go cut a switch if continued to argue the point.

Women, try to do the right thing and still end up gettin your ass whipped!!!

Just a normal hot day in the neighborhood.


----------



## JBA (Jun 18, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Thats just wrong there! Im telling big red!


Please dont tell Big Red. She doesn't need another excuse to be angry with me. LOL


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got out at daylight. Did plenty of yard work. Headed back when that was done and built a MS260 pro. Very nice. Got some more things done then cooked supper for the family to come in. All the kids were present and the future son-in-law (that still sounds funny -- saying it!). My parents came over as well. It reminded me looking at them how time really flies. Mom is 74 and Dad is 76. I am sitting here wondering where the years went, and looking at my grown kids. I remember when each of them came into the world. God is good, life is short, and I hope to invest my life in things that will outlast time. Friday is coming, better get ready!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 18, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Got out at daylight. Did plenty of yard work. Headed back when that was done and built a MS260 pro. Very nice. Got some more things done then cooked supper for the family to come in. All the kids were present and the future son-in-law (that still sounds funny -- saying it!). My parents came over as well. It reminded me looking at them how time really flies. Mom is 74 and Dad is 76. I am sitting here wondering where the years went, and looking at my grown kids. I remember when each of them came into the world. God is good, life is short, and I hope to invest my life in things that will outlast time. Friday is coming, better get ready!


What an awesome day!


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 18, 2015)

JBA said:


> Please dont tell Big Red. She doesn't need another excuse to be angry with me. LOL


Tell her what?[emoji41]


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 18, 2015)

So I finished assembling an MS390 early this morning, fired it up briefly (runs bad, needs carb tweaking) then spent the day working with some apprentices. I then spent about three hours mowing the airstrip (finished in the rain) and came home to get out of the heat and relax a bit.
Well, that was when I heard "the fridge quit working" and we're planning on leaving in the morning for a 10 day trip to Michigan. So now it's after 10:30pm and I just sat down to relax. I'll pack in the morning. I'll order parts for the fridge and they'll be here when we get back. (bad thermistor). It's always something, eh?


----------



## joejo (Jun 18, 2015)

Spent most of the day with the kids and running to doc appointments. But I did find time to grind out the dividers on my 2166 transfer port covers. I can't wait to see how it runs now.


----------



## bag-o-donuts (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like we're all in for a long, hot, epic summer. I predict that this will be a summer that everyone remembers for one reason or another.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 19, 2015)

I personally am pleading for some rain! Went out before daylight this morning -- it looks like either heavy dew or a light sprinkle last night. Our grass here is brown and crunchy -- no need to mow this week. Happy Friday ALL!


----------



## David Young (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 19, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> I personally am pleading for some rain! Went out before daylight this morning -- it looks like either heavy dew or a light sprinkle last night. Our grass here is brown and crunchy -- no need to mow this week. Happy Friday ALL!


 We would gladly give you some of our rain. It rained yesterday, most of today and it's supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday. There goes my saw hunting this weekend...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bring on the rain, its going to be a dust bowl soon if we don't get some!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2015)

I got the MS270 back together again and I must say it is quite a smooth running saw. Still has a thing or two to take care of, may take the tool less chain adjuster off and replace it with conventional and I noticed the chain brake didn't work. Took it apart and the band that goes around the drum is broken. I imagine my local shop has one.


----------



## JBA (Jun 21, 2015)

Finished raking the yard of my 16 pine tree removal side job. Then Big Red ordered me a pair of Big Buc spike pads and new straps for my fathers day gift. She bought me dinner at Olive Garden and bought me a gift card to buy music for my phone. Great day with the family


----------



## hotshot (Jun 21, 2015)

David Young said:


>



Ported?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 21, 2015)

Church first, went into the back yard and noticed a limb down so decided to cut it up. I grabbed my trusty MS250 and....it wouldn't start. So I grabbed an 021 and finished the cutting. Checked out the 250 and noticed it only had 110 compression so I took it apart (just happened to have a spare new piston) and put the piston in the engine. Noticed the old piston had stuck rings. So now it sits all apart while the sealer in the engine dries. Put it together in the morning..


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sharpened a chain. Then another. Then another. Then another. Then another etc.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 23, 2015)

Had the distinct pleasure of changing a tire on wife's car after she drove it in flat. Looks like I may need a new tire for that side. 90 degree heat didn't help..


----------



## JBA (Jun 26, 2015)

Put the new Big Buc pads on my spikes today. Can't believe how much more substantial they are than the cheap ones that come with them. Can't wait to try them out Sunday. Thanks to my beautiful wife for a great father's day gift.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 26, 2015)

Taking a break from saws to work on my car, it's making a grinding noise from the front so I decided to change the wheel bearings. I hope that's all that's wrong with it, bout ready to make a trade..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jun 26, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Taking a break from saws to work on my car, it's making a grinding noise from the front so I decided to change the wheel bearings. I hope that's all that's wrong with it, bout ready to make a trade..


I presume you checked the brakes while you are under there... And the axle if it is front wheel drive...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 27, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I presume you checked the brakes while you are under there... And the axle if it is front wheel drive...


 I at first thought it was coming from the rear so checked it out and it was okay, drove it some more and decided it was the front. The brakes appear to be excellent, front and back. The front bearing has just been replaced loosely for the time being but I'm gonna check the axle to make sure that's not my problem. I've replaced axles before but not on this car, yet. The noise definitely sounded like a wheel bearing.


----------



## Agrarian (Jun 27, 2015)

Finished putting together a '92 Husky 262 - just need to fire it up now. I have another 246 put together waiting on a bar plate that Bryan is getting for me. I have another 262 put together except for the clutch because the local Husky dealer ran out of 3/8-7 standard spline sprockets for two weeks! Got the sprockets now so it could be a three saw weekend!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2015)

Still trying to find the leaking line to my pool...


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 27, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Still trying to find the leaking line to my pool...
> 
> View attachment 432820


Ugh! That sucks! Hope you find it fast!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 27, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Ugh! That sucks! Hope you find it fast!


 I had a leaky water line earlier in the year, took a month or so to get someone to fix it. People came out and put in some time but pipe kept leaking. Finally water company came out and fixed it.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 27, 2015)

Fixed the broken shitter


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 27, 2015)

Moved to power washing, did some teak furniture and an outdoor rug.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 27, 2015)

Received a new chain brake band for my MS270, slapped it on so it's now ready to go. I wasn't gonna do any saw work since the car needed my attention but this didn't take long..


----------



## Welder56 (Jun 27, 2015)

Got the 044 and ms440 purring like simeese kittens


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 27, 2015)

I cleaned up the top part of the 245A tank while at work today!
Before





After




While... shhhh!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 27, 2015)

I used to work in a place that had a sandblaster, sure made things nice! I used to have one but got rid of it because it was a cheapy and didn't work well. I can still sandblast but I just don't have a cabinet to put it in..


----------



## PA Dan (Jun 27, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I used to work in a place that had a sandblaster, sure made things nice! I used to have one but got rid of it because it was a cheapy and didn't work well. I can still sandblast but I just don't have a cabinet to put it in..


I have a cabinet but dont have it set up yet. Keep saying next weekend... I would like to get it set up so I can mask the lower part of the tank without removing it from the rest of the saw. Ill just mask the rest off and blast the inside of the tank. Maybe ill get it this weekend. Damn its half over and im still at work![emoji22]


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 27, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> I have a cabinet but dont have it set up yet. Keep saying next weekend... I would like to get it set up so I can mask the lower part of the tank without removing it from the rest of the saw. Ill just mask the rest off and blast the inside of the tank. Maybe ill get it this weekend. Damn its half over and im still at work![emoji22]


 The bigger the better when it comes to blasting cabinets. I had a small one with a light and a vacuum and still couldn't see what I was doing. The big one at work could be used for hours without clouding up with dust.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jun 27, 2015)

Went to a garage sale at a family owned 65yr old machine/fab shop.
It was started before the area built up as homes so we had a shop nearby that would open for emergencies.
Picked up a nice old brass frame gasket cutter, a rigid pipe vise, jack stands,and some SS and aluminum expanded metal.

Saw a minty Wild thing but i didn't ask for a price, self control.

Need a lathe? Saw a Pratt and Whitney in good shape, this thing must weigh tons. 

Watched it rain this PM while i cleaned off my bench.


----------



## Agrarian (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, I got two of the three saws done yesterday ('92 and '93 262). Now I am working on a '95 262 doing a top-end rebuild. Its cool and rain showers here today so its perfect for working on the bench.


----------



## Icehouse (Jun 28, 2015)

Really stupid went out to clean out a couple drainage ditches its 90° already got them mostly cleaned out rest will have to wait till cooler


----------



## JBA (Jul 4, 2015)

At the beach with the family. Just had glazed donuts and Bud Light for breakfast. Now going poolside to tan the fat !!!!!


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 4, 2015)

Haven't done anything yet but have some French Toast, going to probably just sit and watch all the celebrations and all the people. Grandkids are here, they love to come to the lake and see Grandma


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 4, 2015)

Up before light for some work, then off to a flea market with the wifey. We had breakfast together and then by the store for a few things to cook. Mostly rested, no fan fare. Happy 4th of JULY *====>


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 4, 2015)

JBA said:


> At the beach with the family. Just had glazed donuts and Bud Light for breakfast. Now going poolside to tan the fat !!!!!


Where's the pics?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 4, 2015)

Did some shopping for backpacking gear my son was looking for, weeded the garden a bit (it's a jungle) smoked some chicken, grilled some steak and am making a pot of soup. Mostly I'm suffering with an ear infection so not feeling too great. Did get a few minutes run time on a saw to shorten some pecan wood to fit in the smoker.


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 4, 2015)

Haven't done a thing just waiting for the ribs to get done, only 95° today but starting to cloud up, got 2 fires going hope no more


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 4, 2015)

Hmmm, put a tank vent in my Craftsman 3.7. Other than that, not anything really. It was kinda a hard week at work and I am relaxing today. Happy Independence Day!!!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 4, 2015)

Picked up some saws today, haven't had the time to take any pics yet. A Stihl MS 390 and a Stihl MS361, both fairly cheap but neither felt like it had good compression so there's some work to do there. The third one is a very nice Poulan Super 25DA which the prior owner said had something wrong that was very hard to fix....it needed a new fuel line! The guy acted like it was something that was almost impossible to fix so he priced it accordingly, $4. When I got home with it I took the bar cover off it and it had a fairly new Oregon bar and chain on it, didn't look like it had been used much, if any, since installed.


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 5, 2015)

Still haven't done anything family is taking a ride to try and cool off, there's one commercial fireworks display out in the lake, suppose to be only displays. Hear people around me shooting bottle rockets, we are surrounded by timber and dry grass meadows hope no fires.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Jul 5, 2015)

I did some playing...and putting saws back together...had too many tore apart waiting for misc parts..parts came in the last few weeks, but have been too busy to mess with them. Couldn't find one of the parts I ordered...know I had it. Must have placed it where I wouldn't lose it...lol. Needless to say...didn't get the 066 mag running today. 

My little helper


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 5, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Picked up some saws today, haven't had the time to take any pics yet. A Stihl MS 390 and a Stihl MS361, both fairly cheap but neither felt like it had good compression so there's some work to do there. The third one is a very nice Poulan Super 25DA which the prior owner said had something wrong that was very hard to fix....it needed a new fuel line! The guy acted like it was something that was almost impossible to fix so he priced it accordingly, $4. When I got home with it I took the bar cover off it and it had a fairly new Oregon bar and chain on it, didn't look like it had been used much, if any, since installed.


Congrats on the 361 you will like it


----------



## JBA (Jul 5, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Where's the pics?


----------



## JBA (Jul 5, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Where's the pics?


View attachment 434142


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 5, 2015)

Nothing yet haven't even had coffee yet, better go do that; 5:23am


----------



## TheViking (Jul 5, 2015)

Woke up lol


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 5, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Did some shopping for backpacking gear my son was looking for, weeded the garden a bit (it's a jungle) smoked some chicken, grilled some steak and am making a pot of soup. Mostly I'm suffering with an ear infection so not feeling too great. Did get a few minutes run time on a saw to shorten some pecan wood to fit in the smoker.



Get well soon friend. All that smoked meat can nourish one back to health.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 5, 2015)

JBA said:


> View attachment 434142


John I would expect more from you! I get all the pics of bad beer that I need from Illinois![emoji41] Where's the sand and water?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 5, 2015)

Here's a pic of the $4 Poulan..
I cleaned up the inside of both covers and installed the new fuel line and filter. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to buy the new air filter.


----------



## JBA (Jul 5, 2015)

Here ya go Dan. View from our 11th floor balcony. Went zip lining last night over the bay at Broadway on the Beach. Was fun but not as exciting as being tied to a tree of equal height. Big Red said no way on the zip line but might go on a helicopter ride tomorrow.


----------



## redtractor (Jul 5, 2015)

Swapping out a rotten mower deck on my brother's 17 yr old Grasshopper. All he needs is the deck shell and that alone cost him $1200!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 6, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Here's a pic of the $4 Poulan..View attachment 434178
> I cleaned up the inside of both covers and installed the new fuel line and filter. I'll have to wait till tomorrow to buy the new air filter.



Poulan looks good. May be interested in the 390. I need a parts saw in that realm


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 6, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Poulan looks good. May be interested in the 390. I need a parts saw in that realm


 I might have sold it for parts but I already ordered a new p/c for it and the other Stihl so I guess I'm gonna get busy in a few days and make a saw out of it.


----------



## JBA (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## JBA (Jul 6, 2015)

View attachment 434340


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 6, 2015)

Kids are all away this week so I took the wife out to dinner and the Pirates game!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 6, 2015)

Icehouse said:


> Haven't done anything yet but have some French Toast, going to probably just sit and watch all the celebrations and all the people. Grandkids are here, they love to come to the lake and see Grandma


Which lake Ice? Just heard there is a fire near Priest. Hope it isn't affecting you.


----------



## JBA (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking good in the hometown colors Dan. Did the Bucks win?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 6, 2015)

Just got done mowing the yard in the 90 degree heat plus humidity. Received a few parts today, probably do a few chainsaw repairs tomorrow.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 6, 2015)

JBA said:


> Looking good in the hometown colors Dan. Did the Bucks win?


Tied 1-1 top of the eighth!


----------



## walterg (Jul 6, 2015)

Ordered the parts to finish repairing my Stihl 015R.


----------



## PA Dan (Jul 6, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Tied 1-1 top of the eighth!


Walk off win bottom of the 9th! Raise the Jolly Roger!


----------



## catbuster (Jul 7, 2015)

Broke the big hoe. Broke a 6x6 artic truck. Still got production with the two D8s slot pushing downhill to a rubber tired loader. [emoji41] Tomorrow I will have some serious wrenching to do.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 7, 2015)

catbuster said:


> Broke the big hoe. Broke a 6x6 artic truck. Still got production with the two D8s slot pushing downhill to a rubber tired loader. [emoji41] Tomorrow I will have some serious wrenching to do.


 I don't think you'll have to worry about freezing, gonna be another hot one!


----------



## catbuster (Jul 7, 2015)

I know, man. The forecasted high is 86. That's ridiculous for this part of the country. And, we're getting rained on tomorrow. Which means I have to get all this stuff finished today, because water in a hydraulic system has bad results. Every time.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 7, 2015)

catbuster said:


> I know, man. The forecasted high is 86. That's ridiculous for this part of the country. And, we're getting rained on tomorrow. Which means I have to get all this stuff finished today, because water in a hydraulic system has bad results. Every time.


 It's only 78 degrees right now but the humidity is terrible. I just came in from weed eating and was drenched with sweat. I normally don't start this early but it looks like rain today here..


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 7, 2015)

102 predicted for today, and 106 Thursday. Supposed to on be in the nineties next week. Going to feel downright cool. Fortunately we do not have the humidity you folks have.


----------



## catbuster (Jul 7, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It's only 78 degrees right now but the humidity is terrible. I just came in from weed eating and was drenched with sweat. I normally don't start this early but it looks like rain today here..



76 with 65% RH. We probably won't get to 86 today. Thank my deity. This is Bradford, on the Pennsylvania/New York border. Not St. Louis. 

In other news, I learned today that even some truck drivers have a sense of humor.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep the 68% would be a killer. My brother lives in the Houston area. Every time I visit him in the summer I ask him how he can live there.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 7, 2015)

It's finally raining here and didn't get too hot so I'm out in my little shop taking the engine out of the MS390. I checked the ebay order and found out the P/C is supposed to get here tomorrow so I thought I'd get a start on it. The hardest part is gonna be cleaning all the parts up.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 7, 2015)

Sure we would get some rain to relieve this draught, but doesn't look predicted until mayb 2020. Good luck with the saw!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 7, 2015)

I received a p/c today in the mail but it was for the saw I didn't tear down, it's for my 361. I ordered them both the same day so maybe the other one is near. I did get the 390 parts all cleaned up though. It all looks pretty good so far...


----------



## JBA (Jul 7, 2015)

Big Red and I took the helicopter tour of Myrtle Beach today. I highly recommend it if you are here. Very proud of her for going. It was a blast!!!!


----------



## Agrarian (Jul 7, 2015)

Cobbled up a filter system for my el cheapo TSC parts washer. My brother got me the filter head and I got the rest from the local hardware and auto parts store. I had already converted the pump to one that would work with solvents (naptha).


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 7, 2015)

Mowed grass and loaded scrap metal. A bunch of other stuff too but those took the most time. I have an MS650 I need to finish testing and then get boxed up as I have a buyer for it. It's heading to MI.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 7, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Mowed grass and loaded scrap metal. A bunch of other stuff too but those took the most time. I have an MS650 I need to finish testing and then get boxed up as I have a buyer for it. It's heading to MI.


sounds good. 
Any more 660 stuff that is laying around looking unattractive needs to head north to my place


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 7, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> sounds good.
> Any more 660 stuff that is laying around looking unattractive needs to head north to my place


I had an MS660 too but he went for the 650. The 660 has an oem cyl with an aftermarket piston, the 650 was all original.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 8, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Sure we would get some rain to relieve this draught, but doesn't look predicted until mayb 2020. Good luck with the saw!


 I sure wouldn't mind if you got some of our rain, it's raining again today, hard to get a lawnmower in some places ground is so soft..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 8, 2015)

Fought with that MS650 most of the day today. I went to test it in some big wood and didn't like the tune. I could vary the rpm with the H screw but it just wasn't right. In fact it would run with the H screwed all the way in. So I pulled the carb off and opened it up, looked through my assortment of carb kits and discovered that out of the dozens I have, none fit that carb model. So I pulled the carb off the MS660 and looked inside that one. The pump diaphragm had been installed incorrectly so it needed some help. Put it all together and the 650 ran ok at high rpm but wouldn't restart when shut off. (was flooding) after about pulling out my last 12 remaining hairs, I reset the metering lever and tried it again. It worked fine. So I once again went to the big wood and made some cookies. I'm happy with the way it's running now but need to confirm oiler function tomorrow. What a pain it turned out to be. (there's more saga but this is already becoming a novel)


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 8, 2015)

"Nothing, absolutely nothing" 100* today, and 106 predicted for tomorrow. Probably do nothing again! Guess I shouldn't say that. We watch a 2 year old granddaughter several times a week. Tomorrow is one of those days. Will take her for ice cream, and try to keep up with her the rest of the day. It is challenging!!


----------



## Agrarian (Jul 8, 2015)

Put new Nachi crank bearings in three 262 crankcases. The wife is gone for a couple of days so I use these opportunities to use the oven and freezer to do this work. She absolutely can not be in the house if it has the least bit of oil/gas smell -some kinda hyper-sensitivity to that stuff.


----------



## Ray Bell (Jul 8, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> Put new Nachi crank bearings in three 262 crankcases. The wife is gone for a couple of days so I use these opportunities to use the oven and freezer to do this work. She absolutely can not be in the house if it has the least bit of oil/gas smell -some kinda hyper-sensitivity to that stuff.


Know what you mean Barry. My wife is also hyper-sensitive to any smell that isn't neutral. She hates it in the shop when I am turning catalpa, and doesn't even like the smell of lilacs.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2015)

Absolutely nothing happening around here. Lisa and I both have been in bed mostly since Monday night. She has a deep sinusitis and I have bronchitis. We finally went to the Dr today for some meds.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 11, 2015)

My 036 is slooowly going no pro.... I got a new air box cover.... no pro sticker. I deleted the compression release.....no pro. The adjustable oil pump I am keeping lol


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 11, 2015)

346xp said:


> Sort of cleaned my shop I can see most all of my bench and 75% of the floor ha ha


I can't see any of my bench right now and only about 4% of the floor. Both are pretty typical.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 11, 2015)

346xp said:


> Sort of cleaned my shop I can see most all of my bench and 75% of the floor ha ha


I can't see any of my bench right now and only about 4% of the floor. Both are pretty typical.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 11, 2015)

I am gonna have to quit running my saws in the garage. I keep doors open on both ends of garage but I forget that it leaves a gob of oil on the floor and I've just about fallen several times..


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jul 12, 2015)

Just got my Wacker running after someone sugared the tank.


----------



## zogger (Jul 12, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I can't see any of my bench right now and only about 4% of the floor. Both are pretty typical.



HAHAHA Luxury! I have a tail gate and muddy ground! Working on a trimmer for the boss today, didn't finish it, but managed to get it buttoned back up and tools put away before the T storm hit..man, it's just soup around here...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 12, 2015)

Here too, tried to mow the yard and it has streaks all through it like a football field..I would have put it off for later but it's supposed to rain more tomorrow..


----------



## bikemike (Jul 12, 2015)

I like sleepers cars saws


Duane(Pa) said:


> My 036 is slooowly going no pro.... I got a new air box cover.... no pro sticker. I deleted the compression release.....no pro. The adjustable oil pump I am keeping lolView attachment 435307


----------



## bikemike (Jul 12, 2015)

Keeps you on ur toes huh


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 12, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> My 036 is slooowly going no pro.... I got a new air box cover.... no pro sticker. I deleted the compression release.....no pro. The adjustable oil pump I am keeping lolView attachment 435307


That fancy sticker on the front of the top cover indicates that someone has been "monkeying under the hood"


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jul 12, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> That fancy sticker on the front of the top cover indicates that someone has been "monkeying under the hood"


Oh yes! I like that sticker much better than the "Pro" sticker...... I guess I can get an AM sticker off ebay for the AF cover


----------



## catbuster (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, since I'm running the crew in Kentucky, with all the nasty weather I figured I'd catch a shift with Squad 31, the truck I roll with (and was 2nd shift Lt for a year with) in the wintertime. 8 runs in 12 hours later, I'm worn out, and another band of severe storms are forecasted to roll through at 3:00 PM ET. Yuck


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 14, 2015)

Modded four mufflers, pulled weeds in the garden, serviced a vehicle, packed for a trip, spun up some chains and shipped them, fought a battle with trailer light wiring, did a second inspection of a potential rental property, did some office work and sweated a lot in this miserable heat.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## catbuster (Jul 14, 2015)

346xp said:


> Watched the t storms most of the day!!Cant believe we never lost power!!



That front was one of the strongest I've ever seen. I got a call from the foreman up on my PA crew, and they spent four hours with two D8s and the 336 opening up a mile section of road with so much blowdown do they can start on time tomorrow.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 15, 2015)

Left Georgia early this morning, ate lunch in North Carolina and supper in Pennsylvania. I rode and looked at chainsaw ads on Craigslist while Groundi drove. I actually started out driving but early in the trip (less than a mile) there was a conversation that took place which resulted in me being the passenger. It was sort of a quiet trip... It's all good now and we're pals again.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 16, 2015)

Did a bit of mowing with my Lawn Boy push mower and decided that was enough, temp around 90 here again today..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 16, 2015)

Sat in meetings, drank coffee and ate. Took a guilt assuaging walk this evening to burn a few calories and bought a few parts on eBay and trolled Arboristsite a bit.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 16, 2015)

346xp said:


> That kinda heat would about kill me!!Id be inside with the a/c cranked up!


 I didn't stay out very long. Got a saw I've rebuilt and I go out and start it a couple of times a day to kinda break it in.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jul 17, 2015)

Got a shelf put up in the shop to get some boxes of saws off of the floor and then the owner of a string of pawn shops who is also a customer of mine, called to say they had an MS441 for sale so I grabbed that up. A perfect runner for $350.00, I regret selling every one I ever parted with.
Dave


----------



## Welder56 (Jul 17, 2015)

Working on my latest project a 254xpg. Been slow at it. Clean a few parts a day on my breaks at work.
needs a new crank so every part is getting special treatment

Ran a jib loader and forklift all day cleaning up the yard at work


----------



## GPX433Todd (Aug 6, 2015)

Got my can crusher back from anodizing today. Did a little Ford logo on the front of it. Happy with the results. I feel it's finally done.....I hope.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 6, 2015)

Often get folks butcher brand names.. Huskeevanna, Schtil, Jonsonred.

Heard a new one the other day...

Home Elite for Homelite.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 7, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Often get folks butcher brand names.. Huskeevanna, Schtil, Jonsonred.
> 
> Heard a new one the other day...
> 
> Home Elite for Homelite.


 I like the way many people butcher the word "McCulloch". I see it butchered a lot in ads.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 7, 2015)

Muh cull uh. Right?


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 7, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> Muh cull uh. Right?


 Mackulley is usually what I see. I think they may do it on purpose.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 7, 2015)

Couple days ago guy came in the shop and was looking around.
Have a Poulan Pro 455 for sale...

"Paul LandPro?... huh, never heard of those. That's one of them new Japanese saws huh?"

Explain to him it's Poulan, the saws about 20 years old, though is almost brand new, and they are owned by Husqvarna.

"Ah yeah, the Husqeevaaana, I had one of them tractors. Those Germans build some good stuff"


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 7, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> View attachment 439728
> View attachment 439729
> View attachment 439728
> Got my can crusher back from anodizing today. Did a little Ford logo on the front of it. Happy with the results. I feel it's finally done.....I hope.


did you do the engraving?
that is gorgeous


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 7, 2015)

Neighbor brought his 031 for me to work on, no spark. I'll try the cheapest way to fix it first then move on to the higher dollar fixes if that doesn't work..


----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well today , nothing - but yesterday evening I have cut an unprocessed meadow just so it doesn't get out of hands like last year.
The high grass picture is from last year! 







8" tires , powered by a Lombardini LA300 4-stroke engine , 300cc / 5.2kW , has great fuel economics despite its 300cc's.

That thing is unstoppable when it runs , but tends to have issues with its electronic ignition (problem solved for now) and overheating engine (still an issue , requires regular cleaning of the cylinder fins otherwise it cooks and blows its cylinder head gasket).

It is heavy , two grown men have to pull hard if it refuses to run and needs be dragged home or onto a tractor trailer.

This old beast is loud and shakes/vibrates unlike anything else.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 8, 2015)

This morning I installed the capacitor thingy in the 031 hoping that is a cheap fix. I put a little JB Weld on it to hold it in place where the original condenser was. Waiting for it to dry right now so I can spin it over and see if it has any spark. I checked the points while I had it apart and they seemed fine. If it doesn't work I may be looking for a coil..The wiring seemed pretty good for a saw this old so I left it alone. The spark plug wire was laying against the case and looks awfully ratty but I'm gonna let it go for now.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Aug 9, 2015)

Definitive Dave said:


> did you do the engraving?
> that is gorgeous


Yes I did.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Aug 9, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Yes I did.


PM inbound


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 9, 2015)

This Sunday is a non-work day, church in morning, did a small amount of mole eradicating in the back yard this afternoon. Might watch a little pre-season football tonight. Tomorrow might be a different story..


----------



## David Young (Aug 9, 2015)

Had a blast making atv trails with my boy and a ported 242 on top of a 42 special.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Aug 10, 2015)

Bought another saw. It's my first husky [emoji15]


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 10, 2015)

VinceGU05 said:


> Bought another saw. It's my first husky [emoji15]


Oh chit!!....Stihl fire sale coming in the trader.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Aug 10, 2015)

This time of year saw sales seem to be very slow. I've sold a couple in the last 2 weeks. I've even had a little trouble buying saws to fix up but that's okay, I have other stuff around here to keep me busy..


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 11, 2015)

Finally got my bar servicing equipment working again today. It's a 12" disc sander and 6x48" belt sander. It works great on bars but it broke a belt a couple months ago and I couldn't figure out how to get the thing apart. Finally removed the sanding disk plate and there was access to the belt. Scrounged through my bin of used V belts (a hundred plus) and got one about the right size. Put it all back together and tried it on an 18" Stihl bar that was waiting patiently all that time. Got the bar squared up, hung it on a hook and shut down the shop. Tomorrow I have a guy coming to look at a MS460 I'm sending down the road. And nothing broke today so that makes it an unusual day. lol.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 11, 2015)

Blew up and tarped away the last of my leaves and mowed where the grass had gotten long under the leaves. Trimmed around the house and yard, so it looks pretty good for winter. Just got to pour the fuel out of all the saws, trimmers and blowers. Mowers need it too. Not hard work though.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 11, 2015)

Uhh! Leaves. That's still on the list. And mowing too. Later...


----------



## Agrarian (Dec 11, 2015)

So here was something I never saw in my 58 years in NH - someone was mowing their lawn today - on December 11 !!!! Grass is green and the ground is not frozen.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 11, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> So here was something I never saw in my 58 years in NH - someone was mowing their lawn today - on December 11 !!!! Grass is green and the ground is not frozen.



It's Al Gore's fault....


----------



## PA Dan (Dec 11, 2015)

Agrarian said:


> So here was something I never saw in my 58 years in NH - someone was mowing their lawn today - on December 11 !!!! Grass is green and the ground is not frozen.


Glock37 and I stopped for pizza and beer tonight. There was a Camaro SS convertable in the lot with the top down! Got to love it. Thanks Al Gore!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 11, 2015)

Got paid to sit in a class room and listen to folks talk for 8hrs. 

Then come home and filed a chain for the chain build off.


----------



## JonCraig (Dec 11, 2015)

Bought two Homies that are each ~10 years older than I am.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 11, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Got paid to sit in a class room and listen to folks talk for 8hrs.
> 
> Then come home and filed a chain for the chain build off.


Not sure getting paid would be enough incentive for 8 hours of classroom time.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Dec 11, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Not sure getting paid would be enough incentive for 8 hours of classroom time.



Tell me about. But it is mandatory. 

So I look at it as free money for my time sitting.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 11, 2015)

cut a little wood with the 545 then hit some steel in the wood and cried for 2 hrs my brand new 26rs chain been doing some heavy filing on the chain.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 12, 2015)

jakewells said:


> cut a little wood with the 545 then hit some steel in the wood and cried for 2 hrs my brand new 26rs chain been doing some heavy filing on the chain.



It sucks when you hit some steel or a rock, then have to take the teeth almost halfway back before you reach undamaged steel.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 12, 2015)

Even with a good grinder it sucks.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 12, 2015)

Finished cutting these "sticks" into shorter sticks! 



Now I'll have to go get more sticks so I don't get bored.


----------



## czar800 (Dec 12, 2015)

Biulding some Christmas gifts. Baby doll beds.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 12, 2015)

I spent the biggest part of the day working on a McCulloch Mac Cat chainsaw that was given to me. Those things are close to a Mini Mac as far as working on them is concerned but I got the thing going and it sounds pretty good for a saw with little value, I would think. Gave up on a couple of old plastic Homelites but I'll probably challenge myself with them later..


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2015)

Researched some aircraft maintenance issues, painted a bit in a rental house, stacked some firewood and hunted for about 50 minutes. (unsuccessfully).


----------



## tickhound93 (Dec 12, 2015)

Went deer hunting. With 9 guys and only got a button buck. Somehow managed to not get anyone shot. Last year of group hunting I swear


----------



## wkeev (Dec 12, 2015)

Cleaned up my shed . Found a lot of saws I need to part with.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 12, 2015)

Wife was on the Facebook and saw some one made a pallet Christmas tree. Asked could I make one? No problem. Grabbed a skid from work yesterday and here it is. Made a star too. Once the paint dries I'll string some lights


----------



## rwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

Cut firewood for 2 1/2 hours out of the one of the woodlot's log piles. Enjoyed soup and sandwiches with the other workers then cut in the woods for 1 1/2 to 2 hours followed by 2 hours of making these for my wife (what did we do before Pinterest?):


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 12, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Cut firewood for 2 1/2 hours out of the one of the woodlot's log piles. Enjoyed soup and sandwiches with the other workers then cut in the woods for 1 1/2 to 2 hours followed by 2 hours of making these for my wife (what did we do before Pinterest?):
> 
> View attachment 469493


 
Those are awesome! I'm robbing your idea and making some tomorrow


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 12, 2015)

Made another wprk bench


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 12, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Cut firewood for 2 1/2 hours out of the one of the woodlot's log piles. Enjoyed soup and sandwiches with the other workers then cut in the woods for 1 1/2 to 2 hours followed by 2 hours of making these for my wife (what did we do before Pinterest?):
> 
> View attachment 469493


Those are awesome great work

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwoods (Dec 12, 2015)

I am sure my wife will add eyes, nose, scarf, etc. Helpful hint: I pegged the rounds together with short lengths of a wood dowel.

Ron


----------



## rattler362 (Dec 12, 2015)

I was wondering if that is what you had done Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 12, 2015)

Lisa and I drove to Cleveland, 225 miles each way, to pick up a "new" car. Anna, my 17 year old daughter, and I were in a pretty serious accident Tuesday morning. Traffic stopped on the interstate. I safely stopped, but was then rear ended by a car doing 50-60 MPH. Talk about a IMPACT! I've never experienced anything like that. Although neither of us were seriously injured, I was so dazed I was in a stupor hardly able to walk. We both suffered a little whip lash, but nothing serious it seems. The 17 year old girl that hit us is even more fortunate. She was also uninjured. Modern auto impact technology is pretty amazing when everyone can walk away from an accident like this. I'm very thankful that no one was seriously injured. Cars are replaceable!

Here's the car that hit us.











Here's my car. She got into my car far enough that it drove the right rear suspension forward at least an inch.










It sheared the steel bumper core in half.





This is where I was driven into the car in front of me by the impact. That car was then driven into the car in front of it.










Here's the 2012 replacement we picked up this morning. It's identical to the one that was totaled, except 4 years newer and 1/3 the miles. I searched the entire US to find the same color combination and options and only found two! The other one was in Maine. I was happy that this one was $4K less expensive too  I'm glad this ordeal is nearly over. I already settle on my old car and got what I thought I should. That was a relief as well.





I'm very thankful this Christmas season for God's protecting hand of mercy over the many miles we travel everyday. This could have turned out so much differently.


----------



## czar800 (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad all party's were ok. You have more then one thing to be thankful for this Christmas.


----------



## czar800 (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad all party's were ok. You have more then one thing to be thankful for this Christmas.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 12, 2015)

Glad you were ok. What a lot of carnage.
Just an FYI but the cover on the rear license plate of the smashed car can get you pulled over in some states.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 13, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Lisa and I drove to Cleveland, 225 miles each way, to pick up a "new" car. Anna, my 17 year old daughter, and I were in a pretty serious accident Tuesday morning. Traffic stopped on the interstate. I safely stopped, but was then rear ended by a car doing 50-60 MPH. Talk about a IMPACT! I've never experienced anything like that. Although neither of us were seriously injured, I was so dazed I was in a stupor hardly able to walk. We both suffered a little whip lash, but nothing serious it seems. The 17 year old girl that hit us is even more fortunate. She was also uninjured. Modern auto impact technology is pretty amazing when everyone can walk away from an accident like this. I'm very thankful that no one was seriously injured. Cars are replaceable!
> 
> Here's the car that hit us.
> 
> ...


The nick on the Hyundai will buff right out, it's a sturdy Korean car - but Your car is scrap metal! 

On a serious note, I am glad nobody got hurt! 

Nice new car.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 13, 2015)

Glad to hear every ones ok. The good lord was by your side that day.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 13, 2015)

Glad you are OK Brad. ...congrats on new car!

God is good....all the time.


Back to saws....worked over a 372 cylinder yesterday 
...is it just me or is there a lot to remove?

Also split another case to get it ready for decking.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

Assembled this 345, updated from the older style plastic clamp. What a pain in the arse those clamps can be. Got another one from the same guy waiting for the carb mounting flange. Its a miracle that one didnt burn up, as it was leaking air at carb and through the crappy plastic clamp.


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 13, 2015)

372 case is decked....and I salvaged a 372 a crank. ...the tip of the crank had busted off such that the eclip would not stay on....so I welded it up


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> View attachment 469728
> Assembled this 345, updated from the older style plastic clamp. What a pain in the arse those clamps can be. Got another one from the same guy waiting for the carb mounting flange. Its a miracle that one didnt burn up, as it was leaking air at carb and through the crappy plastic clamp.
> View attachment 469727


 Wonder why they made so many of them with the plastic clamp, surely someone complained to them..


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Dec 13, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Wonder why they made so many of them with the plastic clamp, surely someone complained to them..



$$$$


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Wonder why they made so many of them with the plastic clamp, surely someone complained to them..


i think a lot of dealers probably saw the same thing in thousands of them. its night and day difference. i could literally reach in and move the clamp with the tip of my finger and effect the idle on both saws. one was already acting up the runs perfectly fine but its getting replaced anyway. Those metal clamps are not a joke to get on haha.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

Im sure it was 1/2 a penny cheaper per unit for the plastic clamp so thats why they made it that way. Turns out they are a pretty good family of saws as far as small homeowner saws go.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> Im sure it was 1/2 a penny cheaper per unit for the plastic clamp so thats why they made it that way. Turns out they are a pretty good family of saws as far as small homeowner saws go.


 Yeah but Husqvarna put the plastic clamps on some that weren't homeowner saws.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2015)

I think the MS290 Stihl uses clamps that are metal and aren't quite as wide as the ones pictured, might be a bit easier to install.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

yikes, thought it was just the 340/345/350...i wonder why saws have gone away from solid intake blocks instead of boots and clamps?


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 13, 2015)

The plastic clamp thing is an embarrassment to husky. This needed to be a recall. Plain and simple. But it makes a good excuse reseal the bearing cap.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe all my Husky saws have the plastic clamps, 353, 346XP, 359, not sure about my 362XP but I wouldn't doubt it.. I have a 55 also but not sure about it except it has a scuffed piston so it probably has...


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kept working on the new tinker room....


----------



## zogger (Dec 13, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Lisa and I drove to Cleveland, 225 miles each way, to pick up a "new" car. Anna, my 17 year old daughter, and I were in a pretty serious accident Tuesday morning. Traffic stopped on the interstate. I safely stopped, but was then rear ended by a car doing 50-60 MPH. Talk about a IMPACT! I've never experienced anything like that. Although neither of us were seriously injured, I was so dazed I was in a stupor hardly able to walk. We both suffered a little whip lash, but nothing serious it seems. The 17 year old girl that hit us is even more fortunate. She was also uninjured. Modern auto impact technology is pretty amazing when everyone can walk away from an accident like this. I'm very thankful that no one was seriously injured. Cars are replaceable!
> 
> Here's the car that hit us.
> 
> ...



You lucked out again man, guardian angel action. I wonder if the person who rear ended you was texting or something? It is *unreal* how many people I see walking in stores or driving while staring at the thing in the hand.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

I like how the front plate on brads new car is the same brand as the car that hit him. Glad everybodys ok!


----------



## zogger (Dec 13, 2015)

Well..I have to make one of each now, the Christmas tree and the snowman.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Dec 13, 2015)

Made one a them snowmen and some candles a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is the crank I welded....not pretty...no argon left in the tank...but as long as this holds the e clip on...should work


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks to be good enough to me.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 13, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think the MS290 Stihl uses clamps that are metal and aren't quite as wide as the ones pictured, might be a bit easier to install.


If they dont work i ordered the clamp for a stihl 038 mag to replace plastic one on 353 husky

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 13, 2015)

Finally got the time to pull the header.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 13, 2015)

MGoBlue said:


> Finally got the time to pull the header.
> View attachment 469885


 I think I see the problem..


----------



## BGE541 (Dec 13, 2015)

Got the tree of project saws and some LED's up...


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 14, 2015)

bought a heap of stuff for my Cd2100 rebuild. ebay shopping at its best.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 14, 2015)

Cut, split, stacked and delivered 2 cords of wood. Same as yesterday and probably same as tomorrow.  Have about 30 cords left to get done before Christmas.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 14, 2015)

Spent most of yesterday moving furniture back on to our main floor. 7 weeks ago we started a full renovation of the main floor of our house including kitchen and bathroom. We are finally close enough to completion that we can move back to the main floor. Living in the basement with a just potty trained 3 yr old and the only working two flights of stairs away was a challenge.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 14, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> I like how the front plate on brads new car is the same brand as the car that hit him. Glad everybodys ok!


It was a Hyundai that hit me.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 14, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> It was a Hyundai that hit me.


no i meant the little dealer plate in the holder on your new car, has the hyundai logo on it, unless im mistaken?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 14, 2015)

haha just looked again and its kia. i was way off.


----------



## MGoBlue (Dec 14, 2015)

Not really, their both korean


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 14, 2015)

I wasted a little time trying to get 3 McCulloch plastic saws running. One had no spark, another either had an air leak or a stopped up high speed jet after cleaning. The third one I just looked at and put back in the shed..


----------



## czar800 (Dec 14, 2015)

Painted the doll beds and dug out my old 024.


----------



## Mattyo (Dec 14, 2015)

looking through my BOXES of parts I got today... keep an eye on the TP for them 

christmas came early from the bay!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 14, 2015)

I went back out and installed a piston and cylinder in an 038, seemed to fit okay...still have to put the rest of the saw together, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, yesterday I spied a pair of dead ash near the corner of our woodlot. One was on the deck and the other was hung up but not too bad. So, today after work and before the rain moved in, I took my trusty 026 with a 16 x 3/8" bar & square chisel and bucked them b1tches into fire wood. The trees were both about 40 feet long and arrow straight. Both about 12" at the stump. It was fast & furious and hellish fun! Started to sprinkle just when I finished stacking; pouring rain as I pulled in the driveway at home.
I decided I could sure cut a jag of wood before I ever hated it.


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 14, 2015)

Did some measuring of a Lycoming crankshaft flange, pulled some bent parts off that airplane engine and started disconnecting it so it can be removed for some repairs. Did some office work, ordered some chains and a bar from leftcoastsupplies and processed a deer which is now ground up and in the freezer.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 14, 2015)

Worked at my job 8 hours and that was enough! Been working on a carved wooden chain. I really could have been working on it after I got off but I goofed around on the computer instead.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I went back out and installed a piston and cylinder in an 038, seemed to fit okay...still have to put the rest of the saw together, maybe tomorrow.


Was it a mag.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## wyk (Dec 15, 2015)

Blow downs and more blow downs. The forestry next to one of our fields has a culvert through it to divert the flow down the mountain. When trees are uprooted or blow into it, things get ugly and flooded, and it gets bad rapidly. So, I spent a couple of days clearing it from all the trees and root balls.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 15, 2015)

ANewSawyer said:


> Worked at my job 8 hours and that was enough! Been working on a carved wooden chain. I really could have been working on it after I got off but I goofed around on the computer instead.



I thought only prisoners made those! Have one somewhere in the shop made by a guy in the pokey. Also have a ball inside a ball inside a ball.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 15, 2015)

tryimg to get three face cord of wood loaded bit i kep gwtting rained out. Only got 1 on trailer so far.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

merc_man said:


> Was it a mag.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


 Supposed to be an 038 Super. It had a 50mm piston which I replaced with a 52. It does have super compression now. Had a place for a comp release but I plugged it with a short bolt.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Supposed to be an 038 Super. It had a 50mm piston which I replaced with a 52. It does have super compression now. Had a place for a comp release but I plugged it with a short bolt.


When you plug them decomp. Hole do you just put a o-ring on bolt?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

merc_man said:


> When you plug them decomp. Hole do you just put a o-ring on bolt?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


 No I used a flat washer and some blue loctite on the threads. The loctite may not last long though.


----------



## merc_man (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> No I used a flat washer and some blue loctite on the threads. The loctite may not last long though.


Oh. Wonder if a gasket glue mihjt be better then loctite if ya think it wont last long

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't think it matters, that bolt has such fine threads I doubt if it would leak. I put the loctite on to kinda lubricate the bolt so I could get it screwed in easier. For some reason that bolt wasn't easy to get in there, it was supposed to be a metric and the threads were both fine and looked alike but it was tight.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 15, 2015)

Today, I sharpened some chains and puttered with things on my work bench, BUT last Sat., I did this,

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/im-still-cutting-skidding-firewood-logs.290432/

SR


----------



## VinceGU05 (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I don't think it matters, that bolt has such fine threads I doubt if it would leak. I put the loctite on to kinda lubricate the bolt so I could get it screwed in easier. For some reason that bolt wasn't easy to get in there, it was supposed to be a metric and the threads were both fine and looked alike but it was tight.


That's cause of the thread sealer still in there. 
Can get high temp loctite too. Good for 250c I think. 


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

This was all new stuff, no thread sealer used before I used it. Sometimes there's difference between Chinese metrics and metrics from other countries. I learned that while working on motocross bikes. The Japanese bikes bolts didn't fit real well on European bikes.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I wasted a little time trying to get 3 McCulloch plastic saws running. One had no spark, another either had an air leak or a stopped up high speed jet after cleaning. The third one I just looked at and put back in the shed..


I just lol'd a little bit


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 15, 2015)

Winter project been servicing the deck on my Woods Mow'n Machine 6180


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I just lol'd a little bit


 I guess my posting didn't sound too professional..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 15, 2015)

jakewells said:


> Winter project been servicing the deck on my Woods Mow'n Machine 6180
> View attachment 470520


 Lotta grass in your yard, you sure it's winter down there?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 15, 2015)

what winter lol grass and weeds are still around


----------



## huskihl (Dec 15, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I guess my posting didn't sound too professional..


Sorry. I thought it was meant as funny. You worked on one, gave up. Worked on 2, gave up. Looked at the 3rd and threw it back in the shed. Like you were disgusted with them. I thought you were trying to be funny? And I laughed.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 15, 2015)

czar800 said:


> Painted the doll beds and dug out my old 024. View attachment 470125



I made that same doll bed a couple years ago.







I made it so the screw holes were hid, (not pocket screws) and then let the girl it went to, paint it the color SHE liked, for a father/daughter project... She sure had fun with that!

SR


----------



## czar800 (Dec 16, 2015)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I made that same doll bed a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look great! I to didn't like pocket holes. It just came down to time for me. My wife made beding for them, I'll get a picture


----------



## GPX433Todd (Dec 16, 2015)

Bought the boy one of them Stihl® toy chainsaws, but wanted the gift wrap to be unique. So I made a shipping crate for it.


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 16, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Bought the boy one of them Stihl® toy chainsaws, but wanted the gift wrap to be unique. So I made a shipping crate for it. View attachment 470532


I can't like that enough!!!!


----------



## leecopland (Dec 16, 2015)

Put a new piston in a Jonsered 525. Had some trouble until I realised that I had the ring on upsidedown. Need to go through the carb, new kit, lines etc. Whole unit is pretty oily so I'm guessing the oiler works, but will check it. Needs a B&C before I sell it.


----------



## wde_1978 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have been clearing more bushes the last three days.
Got a tractor trailer full of sticks home today, no pictures of the tractor trailer full of sticks as it was pitch black dark when I came home.




Sticks are unloaded and the trailer and tractor parked.

Monday was the least successful, while cutting some bone dry willow that has been uprooted last winter I trashed my "soon to be junk" chain promoting it into a "true junk" chain.
That dry willow tore at least half the teeth off of my chain, talk about wear and tear!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 16, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Sorry. I thought it was meant as funny. You worked on one, gave up. Worked on 2, gave up. Looked at the 3rd and threw it back in the shed. Like you were disgusted with them. I thought you were trying to be funny? And I laughed.


 Naw, you got it right. Didn't mean to be critical and it was meant to be humorous. Actually, I was given about six or eight saws and they were all dogs except one, a Mac 10-10. They're all sitting in the shed, possibly to be tinkered with next Spring if ever.


----------



## huskihl (Dec 16, 2015)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Naw, you got it right. Didn't mean to be critical and it was meant to be humorous. Actually, I was given about six or eight saws and they were all dogs except one, a Mac 10-10. They're all sitting in the shed, possibly to be tinkered with next Spring if ever.


Well, cool then. I'm back to thinking it was some funny sh!t now


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 16, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Well, cool then. I'm back to thinking it was some funny sh!t now


 Yeah, I never get too serious...


----------



## flyinghunter (Dec 18, 2015)

Had to share this. Finished a bridge building contract. Laid a heap of macrocarpa logs together, did a bit of trimming here and there and hey presto.


----------



## flyinghunter (Dec 18, 2015)

Dirt for covering and ramps. Some loggers might recognize the technique. First time I've been involved in with one


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Dec 18, 2015)

polished my saw to a mirror shine what else


----------



## fearofpavement (Dec 31, 2015)

It didn't rain today (very much) so I slogged through the mud to the shop where I put away some tools, sorted through some new chains and bars, modified my bar hanging wall, worked over a couple of rusty chains, helped my son do an oil change and front brake job on his truck. Other than that, I took the day off.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 31, 2015)

Took in an 026 to put a p/c into. Still kinda finishing up my 029s, working on clutch side now. One had a stuck clutch chain turns all the time even while at slow idle so I'm gonna put new clutch on it. Took it out in the yard to run it a bit in wood and it started sounding funny so I shut it off. The clutch drum washer and clip came off and got lost in the yard so I sat that one back and work on other people's stuff for awhile..


----------



## Tor R (Dec 31, 2015)

I follow the promise I gave my wife, no new saw projects next year.
Got a 133sg + 262 + 254 projects on 31th desember.
She is going on vacation in february month...........


----------



## flyinghunter (Jan 1, 2016)

I got up a bit hungover and pretty tired and went and rescued a 353. Small echo that I can't remember and a 390xp. All stuck in the same fallen tree. The things we do for friends. 
To be fair it was a pretty ugly macrocarpa blow down and took a bit of cutting here and there to get it sitting nicely so I didn't pay him out for getting 3 saws stuck within a meter of each other


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 1, 2016)

No hangovers here, stayed up and ordered some parts for 026, hope they don't arrive real soon, hoping for warmer temps..May go downtown and see if anybody's open today..


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 1, 2016)

Just got back from running for an hour.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 1, 2016)

Built some legos with my son. We custom made the helmet with muffs and a shield.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 1, 2016)

BWAAAA!!! I can't like that post enough! I love it!!!


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 2, 2016)

I worked on this project today.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 2, 2016)

About 90% of this pile was with a monster maul, the other 10% with the splitter.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 2, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> I worked on this project today.
> 
> View attachment 475506


Nice stack.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm hoping to just sell the wood right from that pile. That way I don't have to move it and stack it...


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 2, 2016)

I hung three parts cabinets I got for Christmas on the wall of the workroom. I started putting parts in the bins and quickly realized I need a label maker - but it's still its better than the baggies that the parts were in before. 

I need to design and build a good workbench because I am tired of not being able to sit with my legs under the current Craftsman steel unit. I'll rotate that one against the adjacent corner wall and build the new one so I can look out my one window at the brook.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 2, 2016)

pics pics pics


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 2, 2016)

Agrarian said:


> I hung three parts cabinets I got for Christmas on the wall of the workroom. I started putting parts in the bins and quickly realized I need a label maker - but it's still its better than the baggies that the parts were in before.
> 
> I need to design and build a good workbench because I am tired of not being able to sit with my legs under the current Craftsman steel unit. I'll rotate that one against the adjacent corner wall and build the new one so I can look out my one window at the brook.


Old solid core doors, or steel doors can be had for nearly nothing if you know where to look.




One trash, wooden door turned into a table and shelves with the help of a few 2x8 and 2x4.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 2, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> Old solid core doors, or steel doors can be had for nearly nothing if you know where to look.


An interesting idea but I am building an 8' bench. It will probably be 3/4" S1S plywood and I'll polyurethane it.


----------



## leecopland (Jan 2, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> Old solid core doors, or steel doors can be had for nearly nothing if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, What's with the powder shortage? No shotgun powder up here in the wilds of Kanuckistan. Nice reloading bench!


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 2, 2016)

leecopland said:


> Hey, What's with the powder shortage? No shotgun powder up here in the wilds of Kanuckistan. Nice reloading bench!



Thanks for the kind words.


I'm not a hoarder and have enough powder for several thousand high velocity varmint seeking tack driving little .223. It's honestly the only caliber I reload in quantity. I dabble with other calibers. 6mm and its slow brother the 243, 38/55, and I tried wasting my time on 9mm.

That's when I first set up the bench. I've added quite a few things here and there, Forster trimmer, extra shelves, old motor with a reostat control for those PITA little primer pocket tools, a Hornady cam lock bullet puller ( because I never make mistakes ).


----------



## Tor R (Jan 2, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> Old solid core doors, or steel doors can be had for nearly nothing if you know where to look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice reloading bench!!!
Do I see one RCBS reloader there?


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 2, 2016)

Tor R said:


> nice reloading bench!!!
> Do I see one RCBS reloader there?


Yep, new version rock chucker/ finger squisher to replace his old brother I gave to a friend. The Dillon does the bulk work, the RCBS does the finer work.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 2, 2016)

Agent Orange said:


> Yep, new version rock chucker/ finger squished to replace his old brother I gave to a friend. The Dillon does the bulk work, the RCBS does the finer work.


lol, same here, my 5 station RCBS does all the bulk work, but using RCBS O-press for fine work


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 2, 2016)

Tor R said:


> lol, same here, my 5 station RCBS does all the bulk work, but using RCBS O-press for fine work


It's nice to sit down and work up loads on the single, or make small batches of 50 rounds with weighed cases, bullets, hand trickled powder, collet died necks, uniformed pockets, and etc.

Sometimes it's nice to crank out 1000 pieces of range ammo on the semi-progressive.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2016)

This has been my life for the last week. We were in Findlay last weekend when we got a call from my brother, who was here to feed the fish, that we had 5 1/2"-6" of water in the basement. Servpro has been here everyday.


----------



## rattler362 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dang man good luck

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2016)

It's 99% dried out now. All the fans and dehumidifiers will come out Monday. Then it's just a matter of putting everything back together. Sure wasn't the plan for my week off though.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 2, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> This has been my life for the last week. We were in Findlay last weekend when we got a call from my brother, who was here to feed the fish, that we had 5 1/2"-6" of water in the basement. Servpro has been here everyday.
> 
> View attachment 475631
> View attachment 475632
> View attachment 475633


 Water in basement not good, but after several years I'm used to it but my basement doesn't have anything in it but plumbing. Hope yours didn't have any lasting damage, it's a nice looking basement.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 3, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> This has been my life for the last week. We were in Findlay last weekend when we got a call from my brother, who was here to feed the fish, that we had 5 1/2"-6" of water in the basement. Servpro has been here everyday.
> 
> View attachment 475631
> View attachment 475632
> View attachment 475633


That's almost a nightmare, I would probleby sit down and cry if it was me.
You've done a good job to get the water out and clean up Brad.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jan 3, 2016)

Just been walkin the dog for a couple of hours , gonna cut up some cords then make a curry for tonight's dinner .


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 3, 2016)

Finished cutting up a mulberry tree yesterday that I fell back before Christmas. That modded 40cc Echo CS400 saw is just right for jobs like this. With the 16' b&c combo I bought from Bailey's I could even cut the bottom of that triple twisted trunk long ways. I couldn't do that with the original chain on it. Had to cut it from both sides, and it took a while, but I couldn't have moved it any other way. 
Does mulberry make good fire wood? It sure did sling out the yellow sawdust.


----------



## leecopland (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a lot of time for Echos


----------



## Gugi47 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mulberry is a great firewood.
And that Echo CS400 is a great saw. I Have one just like that with 18" bar. I love it. Start very easy.


----------



## 54stude (Jan 3, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> It's 99% dried out now. All the fans and dehumidifiers will come out Monday. Then it's just a matter of putting everything back together. Sure wasn't the plan for my week off though.



Was it ground water from outside? Or a washer hose? Hoping it was not backed up from the sewer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2016)

It was ground water. The sump pump simply couldn't keep up with the crazy amount of rain we got.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 3, 2016)

Milled out some walnut blanks for a friend to turn into wooden bowls.


----------



## rattler362 (Jan 3, 2016)

I got a good Friend that makes some nice wooden bowls. That,s some nice wood.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cleaned my private access road from about 4" of snow at -6°C with my custom made 1 dork powered snow-mover! 



That was before lunch, there is another 4" of snow on the road by now.
Forecast indicates possibility of 12 to 20" of snow in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 3, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> Finished cutting up a mulberry tree yesterday that I fell back before Christmas. That modded 40cc Echo CS400 saw is just right for jobs like this. With the 16' b&c combo I bought from Bailey's I could even cut the bottom of that triple twisted trunk long ways. I couldn't do that with the original chain on it. Had to cut it from both sides, and it took a while, but I couldn't have moved it any other way.
> Does mulberry make good fire wood? It sure did sling out the yellow sawdust.
> 
> View attachment 475685
> ...


Yes. Pretty easy to split as well.
http://forestry.usu.edu/htm/forest-products/wood-heating


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 3, 2016)

I am in need of a good way to put up a mailbox post. Spent an hour driving a cheap post in to the ground that is too short to hold. I could pull it out by hand. It was a cheap kit that somebody in the family chose. Now I need a plan that works. I am in clay soil here in east TN. So no good drainage. That makes wood a challange, even pressure treated from what I understand. Concrete is the fastest but will be a pain to replace when the post rots out. Galvanized pipe over one inch is spendy. Other than that, not much did church this morning and spent the afternoon looking for good quality digging tools.

Brad, sorry to see your problem! I have had a couple of wet spots on the basement floor but thankfully that is all.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 3, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I am in need of a good way to put up a mailbox post. Spent an hour driving a cheap post in to the ground that is too short to hold. I could pull it out by hand. It was a cheap kit that somebody in the family chose. Now I need a plan that works. I am in clay soil here in east TN. So no good drainage. That makes wood a challange, even pressure treated from what I understand. Concrete is the fastest but will be a pain to replace when the post rots out. Galvanized pipe over one inch is spendy. Other than that, not much did church this morning and spent the afternoon looking for good quality digging tools.
> 
> Brad, sorry to see your problem! I have had a couple of wet spots on the basement floor but thankfully that is all.


A treated 4x6 will hold up fine. I've had one in the southern clay now for 15 years and doing well.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 3, 2016)

Split some more wood this afternoon. Tried to finish that pile but ran out of energy before I ran out of wood. One more session should do it and then time to get the saws out and make more rounds out of the log pile.


----------



## Tor R (Jan 3, 2016)

Settled down a deal with a dannish guy, 262 KS jug, HDA87, crank crankcase top cover 262 90 model, 254 crank, 242g flywheel, 2xhda 98 carbs.
Prepared a list off things I need to order from my Husky dealer for tmr.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 3, 2016)

Worked my way through this.




To get to this...





To turn it into this...




Along with burning two gret big brushpiles and cutting some felled cedar.
My wife is the best brush dragger I've ever seen. And I should know she sure drags me around enough.


----------



## wde_1978 (Jan 3, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> I am in need of a good way to put up a mailbox post. Spent an hour driving a cheap post in to the ground that is too short to hold. I could pull it out by hand. It was a cheap kit that somebody in the family chose. Now I need a plan that works. I am in clay soil here in east TN. So no good drainage. That makes wood a challange, even pressure treated from what I understand. Concrete is the fastest but will be a pain to replace when the post rots out. Galvanized pipe over one inch is spendy. Other than that, not much did church this morning and spent the afternoon looking for good quality digging tools.
> 
> Brad, sorry to see your problem! I have had a couple of wet spots on the basement floor but thankfully that is all.


Try sourcing acacia, will last a decade or more completely untreated, treated most likely half a lifetime!
Acacia is very popular for fence posts in my area, grows fast, is usually quite straight and is very resistant against rot and bugs once the bark is removed.
Just a suggestion. 

For getting a post in the ground I made a "drill" out of scrap metal, works fairly well too.
Will take some pictures and post them.



Brushpile said:


> Worked my way through this.
> 
> View attachment 475949
> 
> ...


I've been clearing bushes around a orchard of mine all last Years spring and part of this winter.
I'm almost done, have a small patch left that can be easily dealth with.
Got some firewood out of it too.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 3, 2016)

I tore down a 242xp carcass, gathered all the missing parts I could find from my junk boxes and made a short list of the things I need to buy. The crank bearings were iffy so I stripped it completely down so I could really clean them. I'll replace the flywheel side but the clutch side is NLA so I'm hoping it is ok. If not, I'll have to tear down one of the "donor" 42's and hope I can find a good bearing. I am missing the bar plate, also NLA, so I will be on a quest to find one of those.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 3, 2016)

In doing research I have seen people suggest that lumber from the big box, diy stores IE: Lowes and Home Depot is inferior to lumber sourced from and actual lumber yard. Either way, I have to decide which way I want to put the post in the ground. Concrete is great, until I need to replace the post. And I want it to be easy to replace in case the post gets smashed by the bad drivers. I am inclined just to dig a hole, set the post and tamp the dirt down as I backfill in the hole. In this clay, it will probably set up hard. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 3, 2016)

No sump pump?

Playing secretary today, sorting through all the paperwork. Between stuff for myself like the house, old Air Force paperwork and more current VA papers, and the business... it's not very fun! Had to buy a shelving unit and banker boxes to put it all in. Finally have a clean spot on my desk though!


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 3, 2016)

My desk looks like my shop's workbenches. Covered to the point of occlusion. I work out of a chair using an airdesk. (most of the time)


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, actually it's what I did "yesterday"...

My helper and me, ran several tanks of gas through my NEW Jonsered 2260 chainsaw yesterday, what a nice saw!!







First we cut down several tornado damaged hard maples, where I then skidded them out of the woods,






With that done, I lifted them with my tractor and held them over my wagon, while my helper cut them to firewood lengths,






We cut a BIG load to take up to the house,






There's some big rounds in that wagon,






We have more tree's cut, enough to fill that wagon a few more times...

Both of us REALLY like the 2260 and also it's little cousin, my Husky 550xp! We gave them both a real work out today!!

I'll split the wagon load later, now it's time to rest up! lol

SR


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice haul of wood. Looks chilly there, I was wearing a t-shirt today in this unusually mild weather.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 4, 2016)

No t-shirts here today, around 35 degrees mostly, about all my stuff was inside anyway. I did get out long enough to go to a neighbor's funeral, never much fun doing that..


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 4, 2016)

If you use a posthole digger, concrete and a 4x4 treated post you shouldn't need to replace it in your lifetime. But, if you do... drill a hole through the post, shove a large bolt or piece of rebar through it, and jack it out of the ground with either a hydraulic floor jack (drill hole low) or a High Lift jack (drill hole higher up) and it will pop right out of the ground, concrete and all.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 4, 2016)

I have never used concrete for my posts unless I could not dig down 2 feet due to stone. Like you said, tamp it down every few shovels of dirt and you will be fine.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 8, 2016)

Lots of good ideas for planting a post. Restored my Grandfather's post hole diggers. Removed at lot of rust, put on new handles and sharpened. If I have time, I may try to take pics tomorrow. I promise nothing.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 8, 2016)

Went to an estate sale this morning that had some chainsaws. Husky 141 for $89. Left it there. Old Poulan 361 for $50. Left it there. Husky 55 Rancher for $98. Looked ok, but it was on the "hold shelf" meaning someone else got it. Would've left that one there too as I already have a Husky 55. I often pick up bottles of mix oil or whatever but those were priced more than I can buy it in the store so left that there too. I bought a little tool box, some roofing nails and a few canned goods. It was mostly a date with Groundi.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 9, 2016)

First a pop quiz:

When faced with a more dangerous than usual falling situation you should:

A. Stick to techniques in which you are proficient.

B. Practice new techniques.

C. Raise the danger level.

D. Buy that skidder you saw on Craig’s List.

E. Call your buddies to come watch.



If you chose A, then you are correct even if this means walking away. If you chose D, then I and others are jealous. If you chose E, then make sure you video it for the rest of us to watch. If you chose B or C, then you know what this dummy did today.

I decided to exercise one of my old MACs today by falling a large red oak. I carefully sharpened all 106 cutters. But when I got to the site, I found the two small white oaks pictured below. Given that the property is in a residential neighborhood, I thought prudence required me to fall them and leave the red oak for another day. So I studied the situation carefully. I decided that I could safely cut the supporting tree. I chose and cleared an exit path. Then apparently my brain had its first mal-function as I decide to practice with a Humboldt face cut. Maybe it was the enchanting music of my favorite MAC and thoughts of falling big timber out West in days of old. Then a second mal-function as I remembered that I am not very good at matching corners on Humboldts - I made the fateful decision to try putting the sloping cut in first to see if that would make it easier. Then a third mal-function, I proceeded with my horizontal gunning cut without checking to see if I had properly sighted my sloping cut. I hadn’t and right when I had my gunning cut where I wanted the tree sat down and pinched my bar. Given the tension on the supporting tree and the overall situation I decide to leave the saw instead of trying to cut it out. This meant I now had to stand a foot closer to the tree as my Stihl has a 20” bar. And it meant I would have to bore cut in a smaller space than originally intended. I don’t like bore cutting but any other barber chair resistant method in my skill set would have put me under the supported tree. All when well except the supported tree hit the bar of the stuck saw as it fell and bend it. I tried to straighten it in the field but was not completely successful. I am still reflecting on why I got sidetracked with the Humboldt instead of just dealing with the situation and leaving practice and experimentation to another tree.

Be careful out there,

Ron


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorted through this $10 box of tools.





Ran 7 miles this morning, went to the library and now watching a 4.7 # meatloaf I whipped up cool off.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 9, 2016)

rwoods said:


> First a pop quiz:
> 
> When faced with a more dangerous than usual falling situation you should:
> 
> ...


Well, it's on the ground. So mission accomplished. Live and learn. Emphasis on live.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 9, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> Sorted through this $10 box of tools.
> 
> View attachment 477491
> View attachment 477492
> ...


Guido, what's that hammer head in the top right corner used for?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 9, 2016)

After a morning of paperwork and 'takin it easy', I went to the shop this afternoon, hung a few more bars and chains on the wall, put some tools away and disassembled a chainsaw that had an engine failure. (separate post about that)


----------



## melloyello (Jan 9, 2016)

Went to work til 2pm where I changed a Harley front tire, replaced a centrifugal clutch on a 2015 TRX420FA, replaced a battery in a King Quad 750. Came home and removed my toolbox from my truck so I could pack it with firewood for an older fella that lives near me. Of course, it started raining as soon as I got the toolbox out so I started working in the shop. I started a generator I cleaned the carb on the other day for the same older fella. Let it run while I replaced the rear brake shoes and brake drum on a 1996 TRX300. Then I freed up a seized brake pedal on a 2002 Recon and pulled the carb to be cleaned later. Fed the dog.


----------



## leecopland (Jan 9, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> Guido, what's that hammer head in the top right corner used for?


Perhaps stone work?


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 9, 2016)

A guy brought me a Husky 350 today that doesn't run and asked what it would cost to get it running. Why do they always want to know what it is going to cost before I even have a clue what is wrong? Then he looks at my two shelves of restored chainsaws and asks if any of them were around $100 - you can hardly buy a decent carcass on ebay for that.

Someone had tried to get the EPA caps off the carb with a claw hammer it looks like. The cap was off the high adjust screw but it was bent in the shape of an 'S'. The sparkplug was an old AC Delco with a 0.040" gap - only twice what it should be. The plug wire would not press onto a new sparkplug because the screw-on cap from the former sparkplug was jammed up in there. The clutch was rubbing on the brake band because the knuckle mechanism had a plastic piece broke. One of the wires going to the coil was cut in 3 pieces from the flywheel. The throttle would only go about 1/3 open because the plastic piece on the trigger end had slipped on the linkage about 1/4" essentially making the linkage 1/4" shorter. The decomp valve had zero detent so it was just flapping in the breeze. Oh, and the tank vent was completely missing.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 9, 2016)

My worst job today was crawling around in the attic trying to find a leak. I found it next to a furnace pipe and used some of that flex seal spray for a temporary fix. When the weather gets better I'll have to go on the roof and fix it more permanently. I'm glad it's not December or they might mistake me for Santa Claus.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 9, 2016)

Agrarian said:


> A guy brought me a Husky 350 today that doesn't run and asked what it would cost to get it running. Why do they always want to know what it is going to cost before I even have a clue what is wrong? Then he looks at my two shelves of restored chainsaws and asks if any of them were around $100 - you can hardly buy a decent carcass on ebay for that.
> 
> Someone had tried to get the EPA caps off the carb with a claw hammer it looks like. The cap was off the high adjust screw but it was bent in the shape of an 'S'. The sparkplug was an old AC Delco with a 0.040" gap - only twice what it should be. The plug wire would not press onto a new sparkplug because the screw-on cap from the former sparkplug was jammed up in there. The clutch was rubbing on the brake band because the knuckle mechanism had a plastic piece broke. One of the wires going to the coil was cut in 3 pieces from the flywheel. The throttle would only go about 1/3 open because the plastic piece on the trigger end had slipped on the linkage about 1/4" essentially making the linkage 1/4" shorter. The decomp valve had zero detent so it was just flapping in the breeze. Oh, and the tank vent was completely missing.


 So how much?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 9, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> Guido, what's that hammer head in the top right corner used for?



I am not sure, but it looks like it was used for pulverizing something. It measures 4" long and the head is approximately 1 5/8" square.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 9, 2016)

C'mon guys, that's a steak beater for back in the day when they didn't do it for you. It's missing the handle..


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 9, 2016)

^What he said.^ Looks like a meat tenderizing hammer but the few of those I have seen are more pointed.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 9, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> So how much?


It depends on how much he wants me to fix. I stole a carb needle from another carb, had a sparkplug and decomp valve in the used parts bin. I spliced in a new piece of ignition wire and customized the carb linkage so I'm into it for an hour and a half. If any of that actually gets it working he probably has a $60 bill. It still leaves the tank vent, replacing the clutch spur drum (worn), and what to do with the broken chain brake knuckle - his call.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 9, 2016)

Most of the ones I've worked for want them fixed as cheaply as possible, just as long as they run and cut wood. I try to oblige them..


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 9, 2016)

Now that I see that hammer head better, I think it may be a meat tenderizer. Looks old.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 10, 2016)

Just sold a chainsaw a few minutes ago..maybe they still will sell. The secret is to not ask too much for them.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 11, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am not sure, but it looks like it was used for pulverizing something. It measures 4" long and the head is approximately 1 5/8" square.
> 
> View attachment 477533



I think you guys may be looking at this backwards. I believe that to be a "chinking hammer". The square surface is struck with the hammer and the narrow end is use to push the "chinking" in between the logs of a log house construction. At least I believe "chinking" is the correct term. I think it would also be used my a mason to remove mortar between bricks.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 11, 2016)

Well I think I have found the first air leak on the guys Husky 350 I am working on - two of the four crankcase bolts had fallen out! I wondered why I was seeing fine debris in the crankcase when I removed the cylinder to get the carb boot off. The carb boot was the original suspicion but until I fix this, I won't be able to test the boot.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 11, 2016)

GCJenks204 said:


> I think you guys may be looking at this backwards. I believe that to be a "chinking hammer". The square surface is struck with the hammer and the narrow end is use to push the "chinking" in between the logs of a log house construction. At least I believe "chinking" is the correct term. I think it would also be used my a mason to remove mortar between bricks.


 You might be right. After looking again it appears to be a bit smaller than a steak tenderizer but the same general shape.
I took a nice drive today on an icy road to get to the Post Office to mail a saw. I think I'll wait till the weather gets better before I try to sell any more.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 11, 2016)

Today, the Evil One and I took a road trip to look at another pickup truck. Decided we really need another one, so we wouldn't have to use her daily driver SUV to pull a trailer when we need two of them on site.
I have a 2003 Silverado half-ton, and this one is a 2002... new alternator, water pump, battery and brake job 500 miles back. Good rubber. Two new spare wheels/tires. Cat and Y pipe replaced on the V6 40K miles back. Crack in windshield, but I can replace that cheap enough. AC, heater, all lights, etc. all work. Doesn't leak or burn oil, in spite of having 205K miles on her. Got the (good) CarFax on it. Talked him down to $1400 cash.

More wood hauling/towing capacity than the wife's car, so a big win for me... for that kind of money, you're lucky to find a pickup truck that will start and go five miles in one piece in this neck of the woods!




Little rusty there on both back fenders. Don't care. It's a work truck, not a chick magnet.


----------



## Agrarian (Jan 11, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> Today, the Evil One and I took a road trip to look at another pickup truck. Decided we really need another one, so we wouldn't have to use her daily driver SUV to pull a trailer when we need two of them on site.
> I have a 2003 Silverado half-ton, and this one is a 2002... new alternator, water pump, battery and brake job 500 miles back. Good rubber. Two new spare wheels/tires. Cat and Y pipe replaced on the V6 40K miles back. Crack in windshield, but I can replace that cheap enough. AC, heater, all lights, etc. all work. Doesn't leak or burn oil, in spite of having 205K miles on her. Got the (good) CarFax on it. Talked him down to $1400 cash.
> 
> More wood hauling/towing capacity than the wife's car, so a big win for me... for that kind of money, you're lucky to find a pickup truck that will start and go five miles in one piece in this neck of the woods!
> ...


Nice when a road trip ends in a great deal!


----------



## merc_man (Jan 11, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> Today, the Evil One and I took a road trip to look at another pickup truck. Decided we really need another one, so we wouldn't have to use her daily driver SUV to pull a trailer when we need two of them on site.
> I have a 2003 Silverado half-ton, and this one is a 2002... new alternator, water pump, battery and brake job 500 miles back. Good rubber. Two new spare wheels/tires. Cat and Y pipe replaced on the V6 40K miles back. Crack in windshield, but I can replace that cheap enough. AC, heater, all lights, etc. all work. Doesn't leak or burn oil, in spite of having 205K miles on her. Got the (good) CarFax on it. Talked him down to $1400 cash.
> 
> More wood hauling/towing capacity than the wife's car, so a big win for me... for that kind of money, you're lucky to find a pickup truck that will start and go five miles in one piece in this neck of the woods!
> ...


Thats a good lookin truck. Them 4.3 sixes are little power houses. They are rated to tow more then the 4.8 liter v8.
Should make ya a good truck.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man (Jan 11, 2016)

I went for drive to the echo and huskey dealer and picked up a chain for my ms 250 and the boys little poulan. He sells them buy one get second at half price.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 11, 2016)

Ran a few saws cutting some cookies with a couple guys looking at some of my saws. We ran an MS310, 390, 039 and an 028 Super. The MS390 ran like crap (embarrassed) but I fixed it after they left by cleaning the carb. I also finished some annual reports and shipped a few chains I sold and then boxed up a modded muffler I sold on eBay. Oh, stacked some firewood too. Got cold here, had to wear a sweatshirt today...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 11, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> Ran a few saws cutting some cookies with a couple guys looking at some of my saws. We ran an MS310, 390, 039 and an 028 Super. The MS390 ran like crap (embarrassed) but I fixed it after they left by cleaning the carb. I also finished some annual reports and shipped a few chains I sold and then boxed up a modded muffler I sold on eBay. Oh, stacked some firewood too. Got cold here, had to wear a sweatshirt today...


 We here in the frozen tundra feel for you...I had a sweatshirt on also, under a couple of other ones.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 11, 2016)

Agrarian said:


> Nice when a road trip ends in a great deal!





merc_man said:


> Should make ya a good truck.



Thanks, guys... it's what we wanted at a better price than I thought we'd find.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 11, 2016)

Got my clutch today for my 039 saw, waiting for a slightly warmer day to go out and complete the build..


----------



## melloyello (Jan 11, 2016)

Went to the doc this morning for a yearly physical. Visited my grandparents for a couple of hours. Had to return his old Stevens 311 shotgun I fixed for him. Picked up a generator and push mower from them that probably need their carbs cleaned. Got 3 posts set in the ground today for a lean to on my shop. Hoping to finish it up this coming weekend. Also delivered a generator and a load of firewood to a local. I dropped by last week to see if he wanted some excess wood I had and picked up a job cleaning the carb on his generator. Took my lil girl to her first piano lesson tonite.


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 11, 2016)

Started putting a 262 back together.





Split the case on the 272 waiting on gaskets, seals, bearings and a ring now!




Putting a kit in an HD87 carb!


----------



## team117 (Jan 12, 2016)

Took down a few more trees.


----------



## mkinslow (Jan 12, 2016)

Almost cut my finger tip off with a piece of steel


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 12, 2016)

Had two windshields put in trucks, painted shop floor, finished cleaning out upstairs apartment so it can be rented. So much junk i had to pack down the dumpster with backhoe twice!

cut 2 cords of wood, fixed lift gate on service truck, welded up a Crack in the shop stove, started fixing the lights on my processor, but decided I was tired.
Well it's 3am and I can't sleep. Go figure.


----------



## merc_man (Jan 12, 2016)

Woke up. ( which is a bonus lol) had about 5"of snow. When to put plow on atv. Nothing went right. First time using it this year. Couldnt find the mount pins had to make new ones. Broke a drill bit on pin. Wanted to weld something quick on blade. Got a spot weld then ran out of wire. Dam atv tire has a leak and was flat. 

Oh ya my 2011 seierra had the throttle position sensor bugger up and went into limp mode. Had to pull over and shut off for couple mins then ok. More money to spend on a dam sensor. Hopefully i made enough plowing to cover that. 

Well thanks for hearing me vent. Hope tour day went better.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## JonsaredCs2186Turbo (Jan 12, 2016)

Installed my new 3 piece Dogs on my 395XP that Sierradmax built for me.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 12, 2016)

On that throttle position sensor, try cleaning the throttle plate and throttle body, then clean the connections to the sensor and see if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 12, 2016)

Porcupine saw? Yikes!


----------



## bikemike (Jan 12, 2016)

Just working on my 10 year old sons crapsman strato charged 36cc saw mm and some carb work and it should be good


----------



## merc_man (Jan 12, 2016)

fearofpavement said:


> On that throttle position sensor, try cleaning the throttle plate and throttle body, then clean the connections to the sensor and see if the problem reoccurs.


Ya will do that hopfully tomorrow. Ran out of time today. Dam midnights ya sleep most the day. I got some throttle body cleaner i will pull throttle body off and clean it with. this was the first time so hopfully just a gob of crap on sensor. Guess i baby my stuff too much. Need to giver a good run and clean the carbon lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 12, 2016)

mkinslow said:


> Almost cut my finger tip off with a piece of steelView attachment 478063


ouch! Been there and done that also , and gave me the chills. You still have feeling in the finger tip?


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 12, 2016)

I took a fallen limb off of a car and cut it up for a local, and before I left he gave me these. Said he didn't know if they worked or not.




This one started up and went pphhhttt-pphhhttt-pphhhtt-pphhhtttoulan! Then it died.




This one went bbbzzzzzzzzzz and the sharp, pointy end turned around. Could probably play a 45rpm record on it, if I still had any such thing.



More stuff to weigh the shed down, so it doesn't blow away.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 12, 2016)

JonsaredCs2186Turbo said:


> Installed my new 3 piece Dogs on my 395XP that Sierradmax built for me.


Those are SLICK!


----------



## bikemike (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the Poulan. Is the 50cc?


----------



## bikemike (Jan 12, 2016)

Think I'm sick. Sawfluenza hit now that work is done for the season, so I had to self medicate myself with some tinkering. Started on my boys crapsman 36cc strato saw. Did the mm and a Lil carb work. Touched up the chain. Fired it up and it sounds good no load. tomorrow jl put the chain on and try it out hope it works good and puts a smile on his face again


----------



## VinceGU05 (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice piss revving ^^^^[emoji106]


Sent from my iStihl.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 31, 2016)

Why did this thread drop off the face of the earth? 

Finished building my mailbox post.  No pictures cause it is already dark. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2016)

No saw work today but with wife's blessing I went out to the garage and rounded up all the stuff needed to replace a ceramic tile in our bathroom. Will tackle that job in a day or two..


----------



## bikemike (Jan 31, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Why did this thread drop off the face of the earth?
> 
> Finished building my mailbox post.  No pictures cause it is already dark. Will try tomorrow.


Did you use a chainsaw?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Why did this thread drop off the face of the earth?
> 
> Because no one has done anything recently?


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 31, 2016)

So today I was home sick with some cold type illness. This afternoon I headed out to the shop to do battle once again with an MS660 I'm trying to get running... I put a Farmertec cylinder kit on it and couldn't get it to run consistently. Put a kit in the carb, tried playing musical carbs with another 660 and later with yet another 660. So I was putting carbs on and off saws left and right, tweaking, cleaning, re-tweaking, re-cleaning. After about 5 hours of messing with this saw, I finally resolved it by using the carb from 660 #3. The carb that came on the saw just isn't working... I haven't pitched it in the trash yet as I'll try giving it a go in the USC and making additional attempts. The saw left as it belonged to a tree service.
So now I have two saws on the floor of the shop that have the carbs off of them. Spilled my socket rack all over but I just closed up and am hunkered down in the house. I charged an hour labor to rebuild the saw and ate all the rest of the hours. Oh well...


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jan 31, 2016)

bikemike said:


> Did you use a chainsaw?



No, but I thought about it when the lap joint didn't work right on the first try. Used a 10" miter saw and my new cordless circular saw.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 1, 2016)

The problem oak has been taken care of in, I dare say, very satisfying fashion yesterday. 

Chief problem is the damn thing had grown on a steep slope and was so crooked it threatened to take out both my telephone line and fence. Now: I cannot afford any damage to the phone line. A little after moving here during a thunderstorm the phone line was damaged and I was without phone for over a month. It was patched up only after I gave mandate to my lawyer to threaten a lawsuit. 
By "patched up" I actually mean jury-rigged, and it has been that way ever since. The crew which performed the repair prepared a report recommending the whole line to be replace but told me "Don't hold your breath". 
As I live in the woods (quite literally) I am not a high priority customer. 

Anyway taking down the oak required getting rid of most branches from the ground (too crooked and unstable to climb), dealing with some very thick Old man's beard which was acting as a steel netting and "piloting" the fall. My Echo pruner proved invaluable as usual, afterwards the good old MS290 took care of the rest. It took about two hours: given how sensitive of a task it was and that I was working alone I am quite satisfied with that. I don't even want to think how much a forestry service would charge for such a job... probably north of a grand.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats on getting that taken care of. It's always a good feeling when trees come down as planned.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 1, 2016)

Today I did paperwork, all day. The only break I had was cleaning the stovepipe on our basement wood furnace.


----------



## bikemike (Feb 1, 2016)

Paper work sucks. I got coffee. Did shopping for sons b day. Cut an onion. Sat on my fat azz. Waiting for b day festivities. Looking forward to getting snow tomorrow. Get to run a big snow blower with a 16 inch cut path and 3.something hp. It is frickin loud. Might need a pipe one day lol


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 1, 2016)

No jobs today. 

So we had a bunch of snow come through Saturday, and got a bunch more today, so I took the opportunity to go clear driveways for some of the older folks in our neighborhood. I ended up clearing five drive and walkways.


----------



## rattler362 (Feb 1, 2016)

Good on you Jon.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 1, 2016)

Took the wife to lunch today, on the way back I bought a bunch of candy and peanuts to snack on later. I did manage to stick a p/c kit in my 026 but didn't get it all together, maybe tomorrow..


----------



## merc_man (Feb 1, 2016)

After work i repiled a bunch of oak. I didnt like the way my piles are so working on switching so easyer to get at. Now just relaxing

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 1, 2016)

Dug out a misplaced drainpipe in the dark. It has been bothering me since last summer but hadn't gotten to it til now. Need to refine the trench but the pipe just wasn't working


----------



## bikemike (Feb 1, 2016)

merc_man said:


> After work i repiled a bunch of oak. I didnt like the way my piles are so working on switching so easyer to get at. Now just relaxing
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


The boy get to run a saw yet?


----------



## merc_man (Feb 1, 2016)

bikemike said:


> The boy get to run a saw yet?


Ya he got to run them he was grinning ear to ear. But i never thought to take pics that day. Guess i was in work mode lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike (Feb 1, 2016)

merc_man said:


> Ya he got to run them he was grinning ear to ear. But i never thought to take pics that day. Guess i was in work mode lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Better safe than sorry with someone learning to operate a saw. Glad to hear had had a good time. Did he do a few piss revs


----------



## merc_man (Feb 1, 2016)

bikemike said:


> Better safe than sorry with someone learning to operate a saw. Glad to hear had had a good time. Did he do a few piss revs


Oh ya hes a piss rever. I got a bunch of slab wood to cut up at home when it freezes back up will take some pics then. 
I got a video of him running my echo from while back but i cant figure how to get it on here.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## VinceGU05 (Feb 11, 2016)

Today's job was sharpen a few chains and a sly muffler mod.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 11, 2016)

VinceGU05 said:


> Today's job was sharpen a few chains and a sly muffler mod.


 That muffler looks so nice I'd hate to put it on a saw. Just hang it up and look at it!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 11, 2016)

What am I doing today? With snow on the ground and about 20 degrees outside I'm sittin' here on the computer. May take some stuff out to the garage after a while..


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 16, 2016)

Bucked and split poor fir tree that fell in yesterday's storm


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 16, 2016)

All done, sitting by the fire drinking beer now... heck of a day


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 17, 2016)

tylerbeach3 said:


> View attachment 544041
> All done, sitting by the fire drinking beer now... heck of a day



Does it ever, not rain up there? Every trip I have been up there its raining and wet. Randy used to keep us updated on weather before he retired but I guess he`s too busy riding his Harley now...


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well I guess we are getting out of the drought. 4ish inches on Thursday. It does rain pretty good but not for last few years. I hope Randy has good rain gear and new tires on his hog.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 17, 2016)

Foil taped up a duct that had old, broken tape on it. Put Screens over two attic vents, where the old scrren had rotted off and sprayed 3in1 in my door locks, so they would fuction smoothly in the cold. Got to put my 3700 all the way back together after putting the rim sprocket on. I replaced the spark plug too.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 17, 2016)

Moved a couple of lawn mowers around so I could get my Cub Cadet with snow blade out when I need to and started up my 038. Took about 5 or 6 pulls in this colder weather..


----------



## stubnail67 (Dec 17, 2016)

cleaned and sharpened 6 or so saws and my echo pp230


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 17, 2016)

Pushed snow for a few hours. We got about a foot. Wind blowing hard enough to fill up the yard, but it also cleaned off the lane. I'm happy to make that trade.


----------



## weimedog (Dec 17, 2016)

Pushed snow. Pulled snow. Walked on snow. Drove through snow. Carried Firewood over.....snow.


----------



## JTM (Dec 17, 2016)

Clipped poison oak vines on trees. Thought about what I need to do to clear an area to get at a couple of trees I want. Started with the bush hog. Realized I need a skid steer. Realized ain't got no money for no skid steer. Told self to be thankful for what I do have. Told self don't be a p$$y and to get out there with the chainsaw and clearing saw/brush cutter. That's more than the axe, shovel, and two mules your paw paw had to clear the land.


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 17, 2016)

I see the wind was blowing at somebody else's place too.


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 18, 2016)

Rebuilt a couple 50hp Honda powerheads.


----------



## JimMorrison (Dec 18, 2016)

how long a bar can ya run with one a them?


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 18, 2016)

JimMorrison said:


> how long a bar can ya run with one a them?



they should be good for 12" up in the yukon


----------



## JTM (Dec 18, 2016)

JimMorrison said:


> I see the wind was blowing at somebody else's place too.


Tornado warning in MS and North AL


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 18, 2016)

Waiting for snow here in Indiana...


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 18, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Waiting for snow here in Indiana...



we got snow tonight. i hate it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 18, 2016)

Not crazy about snow either but I just looked outside and it's starting to come down. Hope it's a small one..


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 18, 2016)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Not crazy about snow either but I just looked outside and it's starting to come down. Hope it's a small one..



on the coast it melts in a matter of hours. no snow out there anymore lol


----------



## nenicu (Dec 18, 2016)

Painted one bedroom. Like that tractor Weimedog. I own a romanian Universal 650 M tractor and i built a snow plow from scratch. A frame on the front of the tractor, two arms and one cylinder. The blade was a 5mm water heater.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 18, 2016)

Discovered why my basement had a wet spot. I had installed corregated drain pipe earlier this yearand the downspout adaptor had come loose from the pipe.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 18, 2016)

Ran 8 1/2 miles on trails this morning, stopped by to see my mother and got stumped by a CIH CX 100 tractor. The main transmission would not go in gear, bled the clutch and now the high/low is stuck in neutral and won't go in gear either.


----------



## astnmacgto (Dec 18, 2016)

Made my breaker spinner a permanent fixture in the garage.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 19, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Rebuilt a couple 50hp Honda powerheads.



Outboards?


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 19, 2016)

wood4heat said:


> Outboards?



Yup


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 25, 2017)

How did this thread slip?

I dropped a limb on my car today, what about you guys? Seriously, I have been wanting limb up my trees since last year. So I poured last years gas in the car and got new 87 oct 100% gas from the corner station. Got my 50:1 mix for the KM-130 and non-mix for the lawn mowers. Unfortunately, I did not have time to get to the mowers today. Started the KM-130, easy like always, and went to work. I first broke down some large limbs that had fallen in the backyard. They broke off in a microburst in the spring but where hung up high in the tree. Went around to the front yard and started limbing up the two huge maples. When it rains, the weight of the water would lower the limbs so low I would hit my head on them. Annoying. I picked some limbs and took a few off. I picked the last of the large low lying limbs, that is over the driveway and made my cuts. And realized about the time the limb released that my car was parked under it. Oops! No damage though. The main branch missed the car and only the supple outer limbs landed on the roof. Also, got the pole saw stuck for the first time. That was interesting. Not to bad because all I had to do was push the limb up but I was afraid of bending the bar if I let go. I did let go but it didn't bend the bar (Yah!) But did put the end of the extension in the dirt, as I had unhooked the power head. Cleaned that up and started pulling limbs to the back yard to burn later. Man, I didn't cut much but sure had a lot of 1-2" limbs to drag off! I ended up with a pile of brush about 8 feet long by 3 feet wide that is taller than I am.


----------



## JimMorrison (Feb 25, 2017)

That's working.


----------



## TonyM (Feb 25, 2017)

Below freezing, blowing hard and snow flurries today but wanted to cut firewood. With all the rain and warm temps we've had I decided against taking the Deere 4120 compact utility out to fetch wood because even though it's 4wd it doesn't have much ground clearance and the R4 industrials tires are terrible in mud. Fired up the Deere 720 diesel and put my wood carrier on the 3 pt. Grabbed the ported solo 651 and headed out. About half a tank of fuel later the Solo starts to run lean. I adjust the carb and is good for 2 more cuts and leans out again. Uh oh. Head for the house. Check fuel lines and they are okay. Now I can't even get it to run. Grab another saw and go finish cutting. Take the haul back to barn and split and stack.

Later I tear the clutch off the Solo to get at the crank seal. Remove muffler and carb and install blocking plates. Get out my leak tester. Won't hold pressure at all. Don't see any leaking around the seal. Then I check the cylinder bolts. Yep, all loose. Snug them back up and try again. Holding pressure better, but not like it should, and now I see some bubbles around the seal.

Check online. Sears has both seals in stock! Ordered both incase the flywheel side is leaking too. Hopefully it's okay because looks like from the ipl that the cases need to be split to change the flywheel side.

I'm not even sure where I got this saw. I found it laying around last spring and decide to make it run. Found all the pieces and put it together and it ran but clattered like mad. Top ring groove in the piston was all wallowed out. New piston and rings and it was running (much quieter than before), but apparently it's had a weak seal the whole time.

That was my day. My back hurts.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for awakening this. 
I had a great day. Woke up a little hung over(buddy's bday party last night). Went straight to work, only real cure for that ailment. I put a 32 on my 562xp. Went to buck a big madrone that uprooted a week ago. Saw ran great, not sure if it is supposed to have any bar larger than 28 but i have a skip tooth on it, didnt bog at all. Split the madrone that was hung dead for years. That stuff is iron! Burns pretty hot but fast, sittin by the fire now. I look forward to hearing about your days. Tomorrow should be just as productive, happy Sunday


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 25, 2017)

Quite annoyed today, got something in the mail that said I owed for going on a toll road twice in Louisville. They cited my license plate and the time. Problem is, I've never been in Louisville!


----------



## BIGD4DICE (Feb 26, 2017)

Fired up the 797 and cut a bit.


----------



## mkinslow (Feb 26, 2017)

I got this old girl working today


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 26, 2017)

What else?...watched the Daytona Demolition Derby!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 11, 2017)

Changed blades on my hand held stump grinder made from an Echo trimmer. Local mower shop gave me a star shaped blade with carbide tips on it and I used it awhile to cut down some of an old stump. I will say it worked a lot better than the Skil saw blades that was on it but it was a must to wear protective clothing and goggles, stuff flew everywhere! No pics but I think everyone knows what a curved shaft weed eater looks like..


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 11, 2017)

I got a CS590 for 20% off, yay! Fixed an old Homelite Super 2 for someone who wants to trade, and installed a window ac/heater unit.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 11, 2017)

I used these to turn a bunch of this
into this
mostly ash and walnut.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 11, 2017)

I took a couple pictures too. My new Echo and his little brother, and my old Pioneer with the newly acquired 24" bar with the little Super 2 I repaired.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 2, 2017)

Now that it's warmed up, we are back at it cutting firewood,







and getting it through the splitter,











Making nice piles of splits like this,






SR


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 2, 2017)

Received from a relative a half dozen Super EZs, gonna try to get a few runners out of them, also bought a Snapper mower and gonna see if it runs today, put off working on wife's car for another day when we're not quite so busy..


----------



## andrethegiant70 (May 2, 2017)

Going through a storage unit, trying to figure out which saw carcasses are worth keeping. Was a nice day, frankly... thinking I've probably got one or two fun old Mac projects. Trying to dope out which models these are is a PITA. Also came up with an XL Auto and an Echo 451. Also found a decent Husky 257... compression, pops on a prime.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 2, 2017)

With the half dozen EZ saws I received I also got a couple of boxes of parts, one of which contained a couple of the "dreaded blue coils". I popped one of them in a saw and it actually worked. Not so lucky with the Snapper mower I bought, it made it about 50 yards or so before it died. It popped and cracked a lot through the exhaust so I expect a burned exhaust valve.


----------

